# Sinestro Thread



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2010)

Kilowog gave me the kick, so here it is.

Blackest Night ends tomorrow.

And soon, Brightest Day will start.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

So that's...

Brightest Day
Green Lantern
Green Lantern Corps
Birds of Prey
The Flash
Green Arrow
Justice League: Generation Lost
Justice League of America
Titans

Am I missing any?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

the upcoming Guy Gardner book

also LG has its own thread


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not going to lie I'm looking forward to this, if they pull it off right it'll give us lots of really fun stories


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> the upcoming Guy Gardner book
> 
> also LG has its own thread



Yea, saw that. I'm guessing a Flash thread isn't really necessary, since it's just the one book?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

unfortunately X.X


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2010)

oops, guess who just made that


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

A mexican   ?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2010)

yes


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

Eh, It's a flash thread. It's sort of appropriate that you'd jump the gun a bit.

Here's hoping the KF book comes soon.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not looking forward to this, I am looking forward to seeing how long GL and others can run on the fuel of Blackest Night before they need a refuel


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2010)

*Brightest Day* - Not interested

*Green Lantern* - Will continue reading (but needs more John)

*Green Lantern Corps* - Will continue reading

*Birds of Prey* - Meh

*The Flash* - Depends, if it has a strong focus on either the rogues or _all_ 
Flashes i'm in

*Green Arrow* - So far nothing has convinced me to read this

*Justice League**: Generation Lost* - Maybe, because BG and PG

*Justice League of America* - Meh

*Titans* - Hell no

*Guy Gardner book* - Hell yes


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2010)

Emerald Warriors
Green Lateran Corps
Green Lanteran 

Care not for anything else, and if the spoilers are true, this is one of the worst events ever.

Even worse than Secret Invasion.

Yes I went there


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking forward to Birds of Prey, Flash, and the various GL books (hopefully there's more John Stewart).

Generation lost will be good for BG, BB, and PG


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll give Brightest Day a chance and I'll be reading Green Lantern, Emerald Warriors, The Flash, and probably GLC


----------



## The Potential (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll read Brightest Day I'll continue on the hard covers of GL since im just starting to read them i have a few more to collect. Theres gonna be a Guy Gardner Book???


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

Only one even mildly interested in a Deathstroke led team of mercenaries?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2010)

Only touching the ones that involve the lanterns directly


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

that include BD, cause you know Gleason.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes I'm aware of that poozer


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 31, 2010)

Is Morrison involved in anyway?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

I guess you could consider Return of Bruce Wayne tangentially connected, but other then that no.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm just interested in the Emotion Entities.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2010)

*Johns on BD*



> So you probably understand why we couldn’t exactly talk about BRIGHTEST DAY in great detail until now, right? Before I get into BRIGHTEST DAY, I wanted to say thank you from all of us F from me, Ivan Reis, Eddie Berganza and everyone else who worked on this series and the stories around it. Thank you for your trust and time. BLACKEST NIGHT was a labor of love by all involved and I couldn’t be prouder of the work we did.
> 
> But how about that gatefold spread?
> 
> ...



ok definitely checking out Lost Generation.

... interesting choices of where to take Titans and BoP


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2010)

My curiosity will lead me to try and read all of this. Just not buy a ton of it.


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2010)

So is Brightest Day gonna be something like a nude loving fest or sumthin like that?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 1, 2010)

Lost and Flash are the only 2 things I have an interest in, and Brightest Day for J'onn (kinda)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2010)

The latest status quo until the next big event.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

ok so Johns says Krypto vs Dex-Starr will still happen, but that it got delayed.

But first off is Dex-Starr vs Dawg (Lobo's Bulldog)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> ok so Johns says Krypto vs Dex-Starr will still happen, but that it got delayed.
> 
> But first off is Dex-Starr vs Dawg (Lobo's Bulldog)



Excellant

I don't like Lobo so idc about that.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

But he's the Main Man


----------



## Id (Apr 3, 2010)

The main man! :33


----------



## Taleran (Apr 3, 2010)

Brightest Day Panel Liveblogged



> 5:29
> 
> We made it inside! Brightest Day panel starting imminently.
> Saturday April 3, 2010 5:29
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Apr 3, 2010)

Part 2 (didn't want to scan for snippets so just posting whole thing)



> 5:51
> 
> One of those adorable little kid fans asked who the leader of the Yellow Lantern Corps is if Sinestro became a White Lantern. "He was only a White Lantern for about 10 minutes," Johns pointed out.
> Saturday April 3, 2010 5:51
> ...


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 3, 2010)

Son of a Mother, Johns! I wasnt even interested in any of those besides the Flash...but they all _LOOK_ great, probably just the art. Ill have to give them all a chance...even the fucking Titans


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

Fucking hell Taleran, I was actually there and you still beat me to the punch.  Stupid internet 

Also they were not exaggerating about Doctor Who just filling in the room  That room was fucking packed to capacity, Whofags rushed in and took most of the seats (and before you ask, yes Doctor Who was fucking aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesome .  I cannot gush enough over this, best Who episode of the new series *BY FAR*)


well anyway
*Bits from the BD panel I found important but the newsarama guy skipped over:*

JLA/JSA crossover will not only deal with Jade, but will fully fleshed out the origin of the Starheart and give Alan Scott a definitive role in the Lantern Mythos
Larfleeze Christmas Special will revolve around Larfleeze's epic quest to find Santa Claus.
Return of Bruce Wayne is tangentially related, but not a direct tie-in or crossover.


*Neat BD info revealed in the other panels:*

The very reason Brightest Day even *exists* is because they all realize the aftermath of Infinite Crisis was largely pathetic.  The build up was intense, fast paced and just all around great.  But once IC finished, everyone went "welp we're done, go do your own books now".  They feel a very urgent need to structure the aftermath to keep the impact of the event.  Also BN was a truly collaborative process, _every writer had a say in the final outcome and everyone is involved in shaping Brightest Day from beginning to end_.  They call it an experiment in how to do a crossover with maximum creator control.

Johns clarified that the 12 who came back are the *only* people to come back

Scarecrow and Luthor will be in the next couple GL issues.

Rip and Booster will be dealing with the aftereffects of the shit Zoom did and will be at least indirectly involved with Bruce Wayne's return


also in case anyone gives a shit, these are the questions I asked.


> Will Tim Drake be mad about the Digger Harkness Captain Boomerang being back? "If the guy who killed your dad came back, and your dad didn't, you'd probably be angry," Johns said.
> Saturday April 3, 2010 6:05
> 6:05


He also said that Digger would be showing up in a lot of books, so its not out of the question for him to show up in RR.


> Does Maxwell Lord still have a connection to Superman? Winick: "Maybe."
> Saturday April 3, 2010 6:17
> 6:17



I also asked the final question of the panel, but I assume the person from newsarama left early.

I asked if Billy and Mary show up in Titans, I got no real confirmation.

I fucking owned the microphone today


----------



## Taleran (Apr 4, 2010)

So this is the DC _Bright_ Reign


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess.

But you have to admit they have a point.  For years _EVERYONE_ has been saying crossovers would be better if the writers took complete control of the planning and structure and let everyone involved have a say and for editorial to back off and not force shit writers didn't want themselves.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Doc Who stuff


How was Matt Smith as the Doctor?



> Larfleeze Christmas Special will revolve around Larfleeze's epic quest to find Santa Claus.


...


----------



## Bender (Apr 4, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> > Larfleeze Christmas Special will revolve around Larfleeze's epic quest to find Santa Claus.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh yeah I just forgot a big one.

Vril Dox is not pleased that 7 potential competitors have set up shop all in one place.  So yeah, expect him in Bedard's GLC

also Emerald Warriors will come on in August.



Bergelmir said:


> How was Matt Smith as the Doctor?


I just said it was the best episode of nuWho





> ...


He plans to TAKE from the one who would GIVE


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2010)

after a good night's sleep i remembered some stuff that slipped my mind yesterday


The Anti-Monitor is back in the Anti-Matter universe, but will not immediately return to his old plans, but he will return for another reason altogether.  Also things are not done between him and Barry Allen.

There is a simple reason why the Red entity is a bull (aside from the obvious "it gives you wings" joke).

Mahnke looked at it and said "hey those look like horns on a bull" and decided to go with it.


oh and apparently the dead of destroyed nations like Bialya _did_ rise up and cause havoc.  But they figured it'd be in bad taste to have a one-shot that focused entirely on genocide of civilians.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> after a good night's sleep i remembered some stuff that slipped my mind yesterday
> 
> 
> The Anti-Monitor is back in the Anti-Matter universe, but will not immediately return to his old plans, but he will return for another reason altogether.  Also things are not done between him and Barry Allen.
> ...



I just assumed it had something to be with bullfighting

Since they used a red cape and all


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2010)

Atom getting the back-up in Adventure Comics

I'm interested since Jeff Lemire has always been this just spirited independent writer so maybe he'll be able to breath new life into Ray Palmer


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Brightest Day #0 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh goddamn it.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2010)

really this was a surprise?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2010)

Its not the surprise its more the very very very slippery slope that puts the book and the reason why they don't bring EVERYONE BACK. (eg. Roy Harper going to ask for his Daughter back)

We shall make death MEAN something
We shall give a character the power to resurrect the Dead

these 2 statements do not belong in the same event together.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 13, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its not the surprise its more the very very very slippery slope that puts the book and the reason why they don't bring EVERYONE BACK. (eg. Roy Harper going to ask for his Daughter back)
> 
> We shall make death MEAN something
> We shall give a character the power to resurrect the Dead
> ...



I'm not totally hating on the whole "Deadman can rez shit" thing, although I agree that this could go horribly wrong. Hopefully there are some huge conditions for that whole thing.

But to have it in the very first issue makes that whole "I think death is death from here on out!" line even dumber than it was originally.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm also guessing this is something Boston is gonna be apprehensive about using and revealing.**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm laughing because a bird is granted another life.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I'm also guessing this is something Boston is gonna be apprehensive about using and revealing.



What would happen if Boston killed himself?

It'd be humorous if this info got out, and in response to all the pressure from people wanting so and so back, the various lantern corps (and everybody else I guess) fighting/arguing over how his power should be used, and the realization that nobody should have this power, he kills himself and thus becomes Deadman once more.

And then it'd be more humorous when the white ring goes "You're not getting off that easy, bitch. LIVE."


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok big run down of what goes on

The White ring starts taking Boston to see the other 11 who were brought back


*Spoiler*: _Aquaman_ 



After a night of copulation, Aquaman tells Mera that he's sad that Garth and Tula didn't come back.  When he looks at his reflection he sees himself as a Black Lantern





*Spoiler*: _Thawne and Digger_ 



Thawne is still upside down in his cell...

Barry meets Digger.  Digger remembers killing Owen.  Barry then tells him he's under no illusion that he'll reform and warns him not to break out.

Digger says that Shawshank Redemption was his favorite movie and promises he'll break out and not gonna rot in prison





*Spoiler*: _Hawks_ 



Carter and Shiera catch up and remember their past lives.

Carter sees the ghosts of their past lives.

Miri (Star Sapphire) gave them part of the central violet battery as a gift.  This piece then flies into Hawkman's gauntlers.

Group of mercenaries find the Hawk's original bodies in Egypt





*Spoiler*: _Lord_ 



Lord connects himself to a blood machine since mindwiping the entire planet will basically kill him from sheer blood loss.  He does it and falls into a tub of ice while the machine rejuices him





*Spoiler*: _J'onn_ 



Guy and Hal pay J'onn a visit.  J'onn finds an ancient aquifer under his tomb.  He says that coming back has given him a new hope and he vows to make Mars habitable again.





*Spoiler*: _Jade_ 



Natu makes Jade do tests nonstop for days.  Jade promises she won't try anything with Kyle.

Black Stuff comes out of her hand but it goes away when the white symbol appears





*Spoiler*: _Firestorm_ 



Ronnie does not remember anything that happened after he died so he makes a mess of "apologizing" to Jason.

Jason takes a swing at Ronnie and they fuse to become new firestorm





*Spoiler*: _Osiris_ 



Osiris enters Khandaq and is greeted happily.  Picks up Black Adam and Isis statues and flies away





*Spoiler*: _Hawk & Dove_ 



Hawk punches shit out of criminals in Washington while Dove is all "stop", your basic Hawk and Dove story.  They apparently go to school together and Hawk vows to be more proactive





*Spoiler*: _Star City_ 



Boston is plopped into ground zero in Star City right where Prometheus blew up his bomb.  His ring goes crazy and suddently a giant forest grows in the middle of the city, shaped like a star





*Spoiler*: _White Battery_ 



Landed in New Mexico.  Sinestro finds it






*Spoiler*: _Promos for other series_ 



While the forest is growing in Star City, the ring yells "Help me Help Them" and shows him a vision (which are single panels from the upcoming books)

*Hawk* and Dove are making out. [Ed Benes - Birds of Prey]

*Maxwell Lord* is making a deal with Jaime Reyes while hiding a gun behind his back. [Aaron Lopresti - Generation Lost]

*Jade* is a Green Lantern [Mark Bagley - JLA]

Mera has *Aquaman* in chains [Ivan Reis - Brightest Day]

Black Lantern *Firestorm* holding a small statue made of salt. [Patrick Gleason - Brightest Day]

*Hawkman* and *Hawkgirl* are having a big fight (real fight, with maces and stuff) [??? - Brightest Day]

*Osiris* accidently breaks the Black Adam and isis statues.  Is very sad. [Fabrizio Fiorentino - Titans]

ZOOM FAMILY.  *Thawne*, Zolomon and others running on the cosmic treadmill. [Andy Kubert - Flashpoint]

Captain Cold and Mirror Master vs *Captain Boomerang* [Francis Manapul - Flash]

Last one is one I can't make out.  Looks like someone is holding J'onn's skin. [??? - ???] 

I'm kind of brain farting in distinquishing the last few but the credited artists are:


Adrian Syaf
Scott Clark


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder what Digger did to piss off Cold.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what Digger did to piss off Cold.



For being alive

Remeber.....he called him a disappointment and shit.

Also, new Firestorm excites me greatly!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2010)

Urge to drop Brightest Day.....increasing.......


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2010)

> *Brightest Day #0*: You know, I really hope that Geoff Johns and Peter Tomasi take some time this weekend to sit down and write a Thank You note to James Robinson for being the one thing keeping them from being the guys who wrote the worst comic of the year. It’s just polite.
> 
> This is a terrible comic book. From the very first page–again, the first page of a book called Brightest Day–there’s a grotesquerie to it that is completely indistinguishable from someone doing a parody of what Warren Ellis called “John’s death-soaked shouting opuses.” Seriously, Brightest Day opens with a five-panel sequence of a baby bird bashing its head in on a tombstone and dying. There’s nothing I can possibly add to that, other than to say that while the name isn’t ever mentioned in the text, it’s all done as a setup for Deadman to move a step closer to his inevitable and groanworthy new role of “Lifeman,” and that in its own terrible way, it’s the perfect introduction for the rest of the book.
> 
> ...



I was gonna do a review for Brightest Day #0 but this is pretty spot on.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2010)

Countdown before the poozer gets in here to defend this tripe


----------



## Id (Apr 16, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Countdown before the poozer gets in here to defend this tripe



Just so you know, Mexicans love tripe. Tripe Tacos anyone?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 16, 2010)

skimmed through it the other day at my LCS, since I was pickin up Flash.

Didn't hate it, didn't love it.

Actually, it didn't really generate any feelings/thoughts at all, other than an eye roll at jesusman.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 16, 2010)

And you guys read comic books??? I find that very strange with your comments towards Brightest Day. You guys seem more like you read Novels from arthurs that have really good stories. These are comic books, are they suppose to be all that great??


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> These are comic books, are they suppose to be all that great??



Yes they are.

I expect quality from a book i read, if i wanted something of lesser quality i'd watch a Michael Bay movie.




Stark042 said:


> You guys seem more like you read *Novels from arthurs* that have really good stories.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> And you guys read comic books??? I find that very strange with your comments towards Brightest Day. You guys seem more like you read Novels from arthurs that have really good stories. These are comic books, are they suppose to be all that great??



I read all types of stories, any medium, my favorite single piece of Fiction is a comic book yes.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2010)

Slice said:


>



That made me  too


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2010)

Brightest Day Cancelled, 

ENTER: Gloomiest Afternoon


> *BRIGHTEST DAY #5-6*
> #5: On sale JULY 7 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS & PETER J. TOMASI • Art by IVAN REIS, PATRICK GLEASON, ARDIAN SYAF, scott clark & joe prado • Cover by DAVID FINCH & SCOTT WILLIAMS
> 1:25 variant cover by IVAN REIS
> ...


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok now i actually read issue 0.

Storytelling was strange, some of the dialogue terrible but overall i can not say i hated it. It was on OK read but i would not pay anything for it.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 16, 2010)

I know I F'd up on my last few words was to lazy to correct them don't laugh at meh. No i'm not trolling you guys just seem like your bashing it. I didn't think it was that bad........... But i guess thats just my opinion..


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2010)

Once you read more you shall see as we see.


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2010)

Read comics long enough and you will eventually end up reading some Moore and Gaiman (or comparable stuff). Then after some more reading you will learn to appreciate what awesome things can be acchieved in storytelling via the comic medium (Morrison).

After that you inevitably get picky


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd probably put Ware or Mazzuchelli and Smith above Gaiman, just because as good as Sandman was it was only one series.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah....yeah...I'm coming in here head hung low.  I got no words of hope or praise for this book.  Wait, wait....I'm going to enjoy Titans with Osiris.  Static, Osiris, and Eddie wtb.  I knew this was coming when I saw the splash page at the end of BN, but I just can't find a reason to care for mostly anyone after this story.  Like...this really kinda downed me on GL as a whole.

Also, lol stark.  S'like Wan Piss heads hopping the in the SL calling Bleach stupid.  What'd you think would happen?  An epiphany through the thread.  "This guy's right.  These *are  *just comic cooks!"  Tsk tsk, you are new to the internet?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 16, 2010)

New to comic books yes. Internet no. I see their points now tho. It's kinda like telling a an experienced electrician how to use his tools. My apologies.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2010)

Slice said:


> Did it occur to you that this could mean that huge ass city surrounding the forest?



Shuddup, I read it fast and didn't see the "surrounding" part/


----------



## The Potential (Apr 16, 2010)

But as far as good comic book reading goes.... What would you fine gentelmen suggest??


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 16, 2010)

Daredevil _16chars_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2010)

Id said:


> Just so you know, Mexicans love tripe. Tripe Tacos anyone?



You know I honestly never got the taste for it, I mean my mother loves it, but just not for me.  Give me carnitas y carne asada any day


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2010)

Quite possibly the greatest Mahnke cover


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2010)

Needs moar droolin'.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2010)

it's ok

sagvsaf


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2010)

dot DOT *DOT*



> Q: Loved Anti-Monitor coming back, when more?
> Saturday April 17, 2010 2:23
> 2:23
> Johns "Pretty soon"




sigh




also





> A fan complained about Event comics
> Friday April 16, 2010 5:04
> 5:04
> DiDio asked the audience how many liked Blackest Night and if it told a full story in the book; the audience overwhelmingly applauded.
> ...




Who are they trying to fool?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 17, 2010)

What are you talking about, they're copying Marvel's system of events and banners. You wouldn't call Dark Reign an event.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah I would there are 3 kinds of events


Using Marvel as an example
MAIN EVENTS (CW, SI, Siege etc)
SIDE EVENTS (DoomWar, Fall of the Hulks that stuff)
LINE EVENTS (Dark Reign, Initiative) etc


and besides Dark Reign Didn't have a Checklist or a main book going down the middle of it.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Dark Avengers?...

Stuff like Dark Reign or Initiative are not events. Unless you're just using your own personal definition of the word.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2010)

There was a Dark Reign checklist...


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2010)

Really? I must have missed that.

Anyway it still comes off as an event at least to me.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #53 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2010)

Sinestro 

Also I'm damn curious about what Guy and Atrocitus' secret mission is if Guy is so sure Hal would consider him an enemy afterwards.






Also I leafed through BN #1 Director's Cut on the rack, includes detailed sketches of all Black Lanterns.  They were neat, they even had a few scrapped ones (BL Kilowog, BL LoSH, BL Metamorpho)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 21, 2010)

GL was meh.

It was basically just a 20 page advertisement for future issues.

White lantern asking for Hal = ehhhh.

Best part was Lex and Larlz.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 21, 2010)

And people think this isn't an event.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2010)

Man. . . I don't know whether to feel sorry or to laugh when I saw Larfleeze using Sayd as a seat.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> And people think this isn't an event.



give it a rest


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh and did anyone else get a Pokemon vibe from the Legendary Monster Catcher?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Oh and did anyone else get a Pokemon vibe from the Legendary Monster Catcher?



*GOTTA CATCH'UM ALL!*


----------



## Slice (Apr 22, 2010)

Thing that annoys me the most with this is the fact that absolutely no one seems to care or realize that someone just kidnapped Parralax.

Also Sinestro was great as usual.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 22, 2010)

Slice said:


> Thing that annoys me the most with this is the fact that absolutely no one seems to care or realize that someone just kidnapped Parralax.
> 
> Also Sinestro was great as usual.



Parralax got punked during Blackest Night. Big time.

He needs to come back and be awesome again.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2010)

Aren't they going to investigate that in the coming issues?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 22, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Parralax got punked during Blackest Night. Big time.



Not as much as us


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Man. . . I don't know whether to feel sorry or to laugh when I saw Larfleeze using Sayd as a seat.



That was fucking great


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2010)

Especially how her face looked.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2010)

Who is the new Ash?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 23, 2010)

Ehhh!! I'm still trying to get my money up and buy the hard covers of GL. Can I just buy these new issues and not be confused??


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2010)

Bedard interview on GLC


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 23, 2010)

"To be honest, I'm not sure yet which way Kyle will go. Maybe he doesn't get either girl."

Goddamnit Bedard please don't break up Kyle and Sora. Then I'll get mad, and then i'll have to accept the fact that I got mad over a fictional pairing, so please dont make that happen.



> "I'm more focused on playing up the grandeur and diversity of the Corps. I might play up the Cop aspect more than the Soldier aspect, if that makes sense. But both Pete and I also follow Geoff's cue, so whatever differences the GL series may have in tone, certain core aspects of Green Lantern's success will remain consistent. We'll all be telling widescreen, epic tales in the Mighty Mogo Manner!"
> 
> On Kyle and John: He has this everyman quality that really sets him apart from other Green Lanterns. John is more the strong silent type, and showing how deep his still waters run will be a challenge. But I think the fact that he is both an architect and a Marine sniper gives him a rich inner conflict between his creative and destructive natures."
> 
> ...



This makes me so excited for this book.

I really hope the last regular cast member is Sodam.


----------



## Slice (Apr 24, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Ehhh!! I'm still trying to get my money up and buy the hard covers of GL. Can I just buy these new issues and not be confused??



I would recommend reading it. Reading up on Wikipedia and stuff like that will likely not be enough.

If you lack the money to buy all this stuff i'm sure some Google-Fu will help you out until the next paycheck.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

So it's an Oan playing Pokemon. Ha.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 25, 2010)

Slice said:


> I would recommend reading it. Reading up on Wikipedia and stuff like that will likely not be enough.
> 
> If you lack the money to buy all this stuff i'm sure some Google-Fu will help you out until the next paycheck.



Hm ok then i'll continue on my mission with the hard covers. Thanks man


----------



## SasuOna (Apr 26, 2010)

More Black Adam and the Black Marvel family or GTFO

The more I think about Emerald Warriors the more I think GLC is gonna get shafted.
Sora and Kyle is one of those interesting pairings that you think wont work but end up working well. I still prefer Kyle with Donna Troy but that ran its course in Ion and Countdown.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern Corps #47 preview_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2010)

Is this tomasi's last GLC issue?

Ha, but the:
"Hey, remember that time you blew yourself up!?"
"Oh yea, that was a hoot, remember that time you went crazy and almost tried to kill me?"

Conversation made me chuckle.

Really looking forward to GL ganthet.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2010)

Robinson JLA interview


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2010)

Argh, I need my white ring!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2010)

A law was repealed?

. . . I refuse to believe in the hope that the remaining Guardians are NOT douches.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't they HAVE to be a little less douchey?

Half their decisions post rebirth were corrupt from the start, and their whole stance on emotion was one of the major causes for the war in the first place.

I really wanna see a ganthet/john stewart/kyle rayner verbal beatdown if the guardians continue to be assholes.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 28, 2010)

Has Rainbow Lantern Batman shown up yet?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Don't they HAVE to be a little less douchey?
> 
> Half their decisions post rebirth were corrupt from the start, and their whole stance on emotion was one of the major causes for the war in the first place.
> 
> I really wanna see a ganthet/john stewart/kyle rayner verbal beatdown if the guardians continue to be assholes.



Them being rebuked -- and them FEELING IT -- would be the ultimate reading pleasure.



BAD BD said:


> Has Rainbow Lantern Batman shown up yet?



Give Morrison some time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Them being rebuked -- and them FEELING IT -- would be the ultimate reading pleasure.



And Salaak would have to be in on it as well.

Something along the lines of "Okay Guardians, you know I'm your boy, and I got your back...but Alpha Lanterns? C'mon, you kinda fucked up."


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2010)

Woah woah

Did I read that right?

The remaining guardian are going to continue being total assholes?

They don't need a verbal beatdown from John Stewart they need one from Hal.  

Ya know when he totally pwned them in Secret Origin. I was like


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 29, 2010)

Guardian 1: Hey man...lay off. I mean, it's not like we got infected by some evil parasite, went mega crazy, and annihilated the green lantern corps or anything.
Hal: 
Guardian 2: BURN!
Guardian 3: Lantern Jordan, you seem distressed. Perhaps some aloe vera might alleviate this apparent discomfort?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Guardian 1: Hey man...lay off. I mean, it's not like we got infected by some evil parasite, went mega crazy, and annihilated the green lantern corps or anything.
> Hal:
> Guardian 2: BURN!
> Guardian 3: *Lantern Jordan, you seem distressed. Perhaps some aloe vera might alleviate this apparent discomfort?*





10char


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 29, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Woah woah
> 
> Did I read that right?
> 
> ...



Aren't the Guardians still due for a physical beatdown from Hal? As per Atrocitus' vision. That still hasn't happened... and I was looking forward to it so much.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2010)

Eric Wallace on Titans


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2010)

I want to be the VERY best



Like no one ever was


----------



## ghstwrld (May 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vo0BaloOd2E[/YOUTUBE]



> This page was created to promote the original song called "In Brightest Day," written and recorded by Gary Mitchell, an independent musician and huge Green Lantern fan. The idea is to launch a grassroots online campaign to get the song noticed by and licensed to the people producing the Green Lantern movie, set to come out in 2011. With hard hitting guitar riffs, rock solid groove and exhilarating energy, "In Brightest Day" is the perfect GL anthem, exalting themes of courage, perseverance and will power in the midst of impossible challenges, perfect to appeal to fans and non comic fans alike.
> 
> Take a listen; you won't be disappointed. If you like the song, feel free to leave a comment, and if you know anyone who can help this song get noticed, please let us know. WE NEED YOUR HELP! Enjoy the music and thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2010)

TO CATCH THEM IS MY REAL TEST

TO TRAIN THEM IS MY CAAAAUUUUSSSSEEEE!


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I want to be the VERY best
> 
> 
> 
> Like no one ever was



You know if that cover had Ion instead of Hal i would think its awesome.

(And i am not a Hal hater)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

This stuff should have been explored before Blackest Night


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2010)

I think it'd be a huge mess if we got Nekron vs. the Corps vs. the Emotional Entities vs. the Heroes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2010)

Slice said:


> You know if that cover had Ion instead of Hal i would think its awesome.
> 
> (And i am not a Hal hater)



Oh most definitely.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I think it'd be a huge mess if we got Nekron vs. the Corps vs. the Emotional Entities vs. the Heroes.



No it wouldn't. It would help make Nekron actually seem dangerous instead of lol as he was


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Brightest Day #1 preview_


----------



## Agmaster (May 5, 2010)

So....what's up ringbearers?  I ain't reading BD until tonight, though.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2010)

Yes but did you keep your black ring?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 5, 2010)

Sinestro's pouting =


----------



## Agmaster (May 5, 2010)

Never got 1.  I *chose* life.  *rolls eyes*


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2010)

Liked the issue (big surprise)

Anyways:

Hal can't lift the white battery either.

Aquaman can only summon dead sea creatures, which all tend to go on murderous rampages.

Jason and Ronnie are stuck together.

Hath-set is back and has the Hawks' original body.

BLACK MANTA RISES AGAIN


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2010)

I love Black Manta, he's so lame but at the same time has great moments.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Aquaman can only summon dead sea creatures, which all tend to go on murderous rampages.





That's so inconvenient.


----------



## Bender (May 5, 2010)

lol

laugh at Aquaman now Family Guy! 

I was like " " when the fucking squid came crashing down on those bitches

Also I get the feeling that Deadman is the true White Lantern 










































































That would be so fucking kick-ass :33 

Please god let it be true


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 5, 2010)

Aquaman's face when he summoned the dead sea life made me  quite hard


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2010)

Deadman is the King Authur and the 12 are his knights of the round.  Calling it if it's not already been stated explicityly.


----------



## The Potential (May 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Deadman is the King Authur and the 12 are his knights of the round.  Calling it if it's not already been stated explicityly.



No i think your the first. I get this feeling that instead of being "Alive" they're more so in limbo. Concidering what we saw out of Authur and Jo'n.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2010)

The sword in the stone analogy immediately followed by deadman made me think it.

So Firestorm CAN'T seperate?  Man, suddenly I wanna see this ending.  1 (2?) issues in, and I am not tired of it.  Speaking of, notice how the motif is to embrace destiny, and deadman could not stop things from happening.  He just has to embrace the ups and downs of life.  Maybe I overthink.


----------



## The Potential (May 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> The sword in the stone analogy immediately followed by deadman made me think it.
> 
> So Firestorm CAN'T seperate?  Man, suddenly I wanna see this ending.  1 (2?) issues in, and I am not tired of it.  Speaking of, notice how the motif is to embrace destiny, and deadman could not stop things from happening.  He just has to embrace the ups and downs of life.  Maybe I overthink.



I think your right about that. If we look at how he couldn't interfer with saving that girl from being presumably raped. I'll deffinitly continue reading. I would like to see who is "King Authur" and how the other as I call them now "The Limbo Dead" are going to tie in. Because personaly, all the heroes/villians brought back to "Life" are kinda random...Unless I'm the only one missing something...


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2010)

Tomasi interviews


----------



## Bender (May 6, 2010)

Btw any of you guys read the synopsis for the final book?

A price must be paid for the return of the former dead?/


My theory

Perhaps Deadman must forever be the White lantern.


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2010)

Since this hasn't been posted yet


----------



## Zen-aku (May 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Since this hasn't been posted yet



the fuck?......

none of that makes any sense


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2010)

Guy's on a secret mission in which he'll team up with RLs and come to blows with Hal, just like was implied in GL53


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2010)

Plus it's what's planned to be happening in the book over the course of a year so not everything is going to seem crystal clear


----------



## vicious1 (May 9, 2010)

Guy Gardner ftw. Is that the Anti-Monitor trying to squash him and Kilowog?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Aquaman's face when he summoned the dead sea life made me  quite hard



This.

I feel like his thought process there was "ohfuckohfuckohfuckOHFUCK"

Emerald Warriors looks awesome, and while I know it's childish, seeing Guy vs. Hal makes me immediately think:

GO GUY GO!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2010)

So Guy Gardner is going to kick ass and take names?

I'm there.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So Guy Gardner is going to kick ass and take names?
> 
> I'm there.



A Guy Gardner book not featuring asskicking and nametaking would be like a flash book not featuring running metaphors


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2010)

Which we just can't have


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Which we just can't have



Of course.

That'd be like a bat book never having "Ignore *insert wound here*, focus on *insert objective here*" 

Or, pertaining to the topic, a John Stewart book where he doesn't drop awesome, possibly stereotypical one liners.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

*Birds Of Prey #1 preview*



*Variant Cover+Interior*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2010)

Simone on BoP.

Like time has rewound.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

I'm definitely picking it up.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Titans: Villains for Hire Special #1_


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2010)

The art looks pretty good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 11, 2010)

Wow. Deathstroke looks like he's about to go slay a fuckin dragon with that thing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 11, 2010)

I reconize everybody but the chikc who's glowing red on the cover...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2010)

Hey, it's Floronic Man.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2010)

Despite the seemingly cool art I have no desire to pick this up


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 12, 2010)

Birds rocked.

Can't wait to get the next issue, it's like the book never left.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

Can't extend my cash to buy everything so I went with Titans over BoP

and HOLY SHIT


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryan Choi is dead




Titans interview about the ending


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2010)

yeah... was anyone actually asking for the old atom back?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2010)

> *BRIGHTEST DAY #7-8
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS & PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by IVAN REIS, PATRICK GLEASON, ARDIAN SYAF, SCOTT CLARK & JOE PRADO
> Cover by DAVID FINCH
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN #57
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art and cover by DOUG MAHNKE & CHRISTIAN ALAMY
> 1:10 White Lantern Variant cover by RYAN SOOK, FERNANDO PASARIN & JOEL GOMEZ*
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #51
> Written by TONY BEDARD
> Art and cover by ARDIAN SYAF & VICENTE CIFUENTES
> 1:10 White Lantern Variant cover by RYAN SOOK, FERNANDO PASARIN & JOEL GOMEZ*
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN: EMERALD WARRIORS #1
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by FERNANDO PASARIN
> Cover by RODOLFO MIGLIARI
> ...











> *TITANS #26
> Written by ERIC WALLACE
> Art and cover by FABRIZIO FIORENTINO
> 1:10 White Lantern Variant cover by RYAN SOOK, FERNANDO PASARIN & JOEL GOMEZ*
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 14, 2010)

> BRIGHTEST DAY continues as what readers have been asking for finally arrives: a male Star Sapphire



LOLWUT **


----------



## Agmaster (May 14, 2010)

Haha, don't lie.  Someone here totally was a male in the pink corps.  Glancing at issue 7/8 preview, Deadman wielding the lantern.  Do I count as calling it or was it just that blatantly obvious for everyone involved?


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2010)

It was obvious

What I want to know is who was asking for a male Sapphire


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2010)

So I just read Titans. . .

You know, it'd be really easy to say conspiracy but it's too farfetch'd. No one can seriously be like that while planning the story.


----------



## Z (May 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Birds rocked.
> 
> Can't wait to get the next issue, it's like the book never left.



This.

Was that Lady Shiva, or some new character?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Haha, don't lie.  Someone here totally was a male in the pink corps.  Glancing at issue 7/8 preview, Deadman wielding the lantern.  Do I count as calling it or was it just that blatantly obvious for everyone involved?



Ah yes, that guy. He was a bit weird so he doesn't count


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

in the spirit of my sigs and a male star sapphire, I'm gonna post this


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to kill you now.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Brightest Day #2 preview_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

God I love this Firestorm interaction.

I hope they get a major part in a post- BD book


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2010)

Brightest Day #2 was the straw to break the camels back for me, this comic is terrible.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2010)

J'onn part was kind of sweet


----------



## Zen-aku (May 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Brightest Day #2 was the straw to break the camels back for me, this comic is terrible.



with the exception of the Fire storm parts i agree


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)

wat happened?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2010)

The book is just all over the place. What is even happening? What is its purpose?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2010)

Eh. Give me GL.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The book is just all over the place. What is even happening? What is its purpose?



Yeah that is a problem for me as well.  But at least it appears the artists for individual plotlines are solid.  This might change later on, but for now that's neat


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2010)

LOL @ how badly Slade pwned Ryan Choi


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2010)

so the Red Lantern/Red Arrow "cover" that's been going around turns out to be an easter egg in tonight's FRINGE


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> so the Red Lantern/Red Arrow "cover" that's been going around turns out to be an easter egg in tonight's FRINGE



I aint even seent it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2010)

Ah, TV shows. . .

Last time I watched TV _regularly _was a re-airing of Family Matters.


----------



## Agmaster (May 20, 2010)

Whatever happened to *mumbles incoherently*.
Milkman, paperboy.  Evening TV?

The internet happened.


----------



## mow (May 20, 2010)

This book is stupid and i want to punch Johns in the face.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2010)

mow said:


> This book is stupid and i want to punch Johns in the face.



Goddness

I hope this book becomes decent when shit actually starts coming together


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 20, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Goddness
> 
> I *hope* this book becomes decent when shit actually starts coming together



Last I remember, you were a red lantern. Not a very good one but a red one nonetheless


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2010)

I also love how Johns has turned the AntiMonitor into a running joke with the frequency in which he uses him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 20, 2010)

John's Anti-Monitor vs John's Kyle

Who is the bigger joke?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Last I remember, you were a red lantern. Not a very good one but a red one nonetheless



I liked being alive so I surrended my red ring. I only pull that sumbitch out when I really need to


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I also love how Johns has turned the AntiMonitor into a running joke with the frequency in which he uses him.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2010)

Quitely variant for GL #60


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2010)

They're both retards for using rock


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2010)

Hal looks like he's turning into a werewolf


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> They're both retards for using rock


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2010)

I like it, but then again I like anything Quitely does.


----------



## mow (May 25, 2010)

I srsly loled heartly @ OLPP.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

lol at new GLcorps preview.

"4 minutes later"

and

"talk to the hand, cuz ganthet don't wanna be a guardian no more."


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #54 preview_


----------



## Bergelmir (May 26, 2010)

Oh man, that panel with Atrocitus' hands coming out? Dex-Starr looks fantastic! Mahnke somehow managed to give a cat the "Shit just got real" expression.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2010)

I like the killer cat


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh man, that panel with Atrocitus' hands coming out? Dex-Starr looks fantastic! *Mahnke somehow managed to give a cat the "Shit just got real" expression.*



ThisThisThis


----------



## Agmaster (May 26, 2010)

Martin Lawrence deserves royalties.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2010)

Mahnke has really improved his art during his GL tenure, he just keeps getting better.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2010)

His Frankenstein is better.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2010)

well yeah, Mahnke is in his element when he draws "ugly" (his words).


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2010)

Alpha Lanterns continue to rise up the "Guardian's most retarded ideas" list


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2010)

Ragekitty vs. lobopup


----------



## vicious1 (May 26, 2010)

Alpha Lanterns are fucking stupid. Ragecat is awesome. I think Brightest Day could turn out pretty good.


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> His Frankenstein is better.



Indeed but Superman Beyond is my favorite art of his and Issue #7 of FC


----------



## Agmaster (May 26, 2010)

Proselyte!  Whoo whoo!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2010)

Daxam's comeuppance? Awesome.

The last page?

*FUCKING AWESOME*.

But Ganthlet?

*FUCKING BADASS AWESOME.*


----------



## Zen-aku (May 26, 2010)

Might we see Lobo with a red power ring


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2010)

He's too awesome to be angry all the time.


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Indeed but Superman Beyond is my favorite art of his and Issue #7 of FC


Just use the blanket term "All his FC work" since that whole scene of Supes unleashing his rage on Bludhaven and recovering "Bruce"'s corpse was cool.

Though his work in GL is getting there, the Spectre stuff was quite good.


Comic Book Guy said:


> Daxam's comeuppance? Awesome.



We needed some "splat" panels ... drawn by Mahnke


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2010)

*Is angry cuz didn't have enough money to buy new Green Lantern corps comic*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2010)

Actually.....enjoyed......both....issues................tremendously........something....that...I...haven't....felt....about....GL.....since....the....beginning......of.......BN


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Actually.....enjoyed......both....issues................tremendously........something....that...I...haven't....felt....about....GL.....since....the....beginning......of.......BN




I know its...Refreshing


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2010)

GL was worth reading for this.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2010)

I'm eagerly awaiting to see that issue come out


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2010)

So, Lobo.

There is no way this can not be awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2010)

I'm pretty indifferent about Lobo, but I'm sure seeing him own Hal and go toe to toe with Atrocitus will change that


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2010)

How can anyone be indifferent to Space Pope Lobo and his army of talking space dolphins


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 29, 2010)

not sure if want atrocitus x mera


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 29, 2010)

Also noticed that the Predator inhabits a peeking-tom (wtf) and the other entities are all in the USA (double wtf)

Then again, it's not as bad as life originating from Earth


----------



## mow (May 29, 2010)

Mera x anything is just whywhywhy



omg laser pew pew! said:


> the other entities are all in the USA (double wtf)


Simple:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> How can anyone be indifferent to Space Pope Lobo and his army of talking space dolphins



Haven't read enough of him to actually care *shrug*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Also noticed that the Predator inhabits a peeking-tom (wtf) and the other entities are all in the USA (double wtf)



Well, ain't that a kick. . .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 29, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, ain't that a kick. . .



Well it could all be in New York


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2010)

mahnke interview, will be on book forever


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Brightest Day #3 preview_


----------



## mow (Jun 2, 2010)

THOOOOMM

More like

DAAAAAAFT


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 2, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> mahnke interview, will be on book forever


Will not be reading GL forever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

Man, has AM been punked. What happened to his badass CoIE days?


----------



## Woob 1010 (Jun 2, 2010)

Villain decay. Let?s hope someone can save him in the same way Darkseid was saved by Morrison.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Will not be reading GL forever.


...Mahnke's art on Green Lantern has been outstanding.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Man, has AM been punked. What happened to his badass CoIE days?



How the fuck is he being punked when he's up against someone wielding the white lantern ring? One of the most powerful objects currently in the DC universe?


----------



## mow (Jun 3, 2010)

AND Dumbest,

you forgot to add dumbest.

"KILL HIM WITH LIFE"

you fucking know this line will drop at one point.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

mow said:


> AND Dumbest,
> 
> you forgot to add dumbest.
> 
> ...



I just hope it leads to more cheesy dialogue like 

Person getting blasted with White Ring: The Life....it burns! IT BURNS!!!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2010)

> 5.) With Brightest Day, does the Anti-Monitor play a large role in what's coming up with the mini-series and with the tie-ins throughout the DCU?
> 
> Let's just say he would like to. I'm actually the most excited for Deadman to charge his ring...all will become very clear in issue #7 as the story behind the returning characters is revealed. And speaking of Deadman...wouldn't Deadman be a great TV show...?


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2010)

mow said:


> AND Dumbest,
> 
> you forgot to add dumbest.
> 
> ...



Thank for lowering my expectation for any upcoming issues. 



Dick 

The concept behind the white lantern ring is probably using the life-force of every living creature as fuel for attack. Or it could be like this:similar to Yanagi's flame from the manga Flame of Recca gives life to those who want it an produces life-force sucking beams that are as strong as the will of the user.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

mow said:


> AND Dumbest,
> 
> you forgot to add dumbest.
> 
> ...



I'LL KILL YOU TO DEATH WITH LIFE

And I'm not talking about the Thanos Imperative


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2010)

That would be the perfect spin-off of the Brave and the Bold


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just read Birds of Pray, pretty good.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 3, 2010)

Prey, not Pray

They fight, not preach


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

mow said:


> "KILL HIM WITH LIFE"



I put on my White Lantern ring today and I swear this popped into my head


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

So I got the black ring.  Wore my black and white rings for black light nite last night.  It was not glowing ~_~


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So I got the black ring.  Wore my *black and white rings* for black light nite last night.  It was not glowing ~_~





How were you alive and dead??!!?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> How were you alive and dead??!!?


 ; Magic!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> ; Magic!



Amazing!

Also, BD blowedededded this week. Even the Firestorm shit was boring


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2010)

Seeing that damn mug makes me want to punch it with a brick wall.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 3, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Seeing that damn mug makes me want to punch it with a brick wall.



Joe Q?m


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2010)

Haven't read BD yet, just waiting for JLI: GL and Batbooks for DC.  

Sigh, I want to like Titans so much.  Ravager, RDevil, Static are such good characters...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 4, 2010)

wait I thought red devil died.


----------



## xxSasorixx (Jun 13, 2010)

Haven't looked though all 14 pages but has anyone mentioned how the Entities of the Corps are like Tailed-Beasts from Naruto?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2010)

They aren't that alike are they?

They're very powerful and inhabit hosts, other than that I dont see how they're very similar.


----------



## xxSasorixx (Jun 13, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> They aren't that alike are they?
> 
> They're very powerful and inhabit hosts, other than that I dont see how they're very similar.



I hear the current GL arc involves preventing the capture of the emotional entities.

I just think it'd be funny if Naruto was where Johns got his inspiration


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah, that is true. 

Ha, I doubt it. I wouldn't be surprised if he had the basic idea for a while. When you have a bunch of mega powerful entities, its almost guaranteed that SOMEBODY is going to try to "catch em all" eventually.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't wait for Lobo vs. Atrocitus.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 13, 2010)

and lobopup vs. ragekitty ha


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> and lobopup vs. ragekitty ha



At least it wasn't forgotten, even if it was initially planned to be in BN.

But why fight one another when there are Black Lanterns to unite against?

And no Krypto?!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2010)

> *BRIGHTEST DAY #9-10
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS & PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by IVAN REIS, PATRICK GLEASON, ARDIAN SYAF, SCOTT CLARK & JOE PRADO
> Covers by DAVID FINCH
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN #58
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art and cover by DOUG MAHNKE & CHRISTIAN ALAMY
> 1:10 Variant cover by ALEX GARNER*
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #52
> Written by TONY BEDARD
> Art and cover by ARDIAN SYAF & VICENTE CIFUENTES
> 1:10 Variant cover by PATRICK GLEASON*
> ...









> *GREEN LANTERN: EMERALD WARRIORS #2
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by FERNANDO PASARIN & CAM SMITH
> Cover by RODOLFO MIGLIARI
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

Cyborg Superman finally makes a return!

And against Ganthlet? HOO-BOY!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Cyborg Superman finally makes a return!
> 
> And against Ganthlet? HOO-BOY!




*Fight! Fight! Fight!*

Its funny how often I use this gif for Green Lantern.

First Lobo/Lobo's dog vs. Atrocitus/Ragecat

now Ganthet vs. Cyborg supes


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

Black Aqualad though, is already stirring up talks.


----------



## Slice (Jun 14, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> First Lobo/Lobo's dog vs. Atrocitus/Ragecat
> 
> now Ganthet vs. Cyborg supes



Good times are ahead of us.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone notice that EVERY SINGLE new character since that bonehead comment Ian made is Black....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

At the very least Blaqualad has a cool character design. As long as he's not a generic "yo im from the streets" character im fine with it.

And no, I will never stop calling him blaqualad.



Slice said:


> Good times are ahead of us.



Indeed 

I honestly didn't think I could get more pumped than Lobo vs. Atrocitus. But ganthet vs. Cy Supes is .

I'd like to think that Johns, Tomasi, and Bedard are in friendly  competition.

Johns: Hey guys, check this shit out. LOBO VS. ATROCITUS! Beat that.
Bedard: I see your Lobo vs. Atrocitus and raise you 
Ganthet vs. Cyborg Supes 
Johns: Fuck! 
Tomasi: Oh snap! 
Johns: Shut the fuck up Tomasi!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2010)

so is aquaman coming back?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 14, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> so is aquaman coming back?





No. No he is not.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2010)

So Brightest Day made me care about 2 characters even less than Mera. The Hawks, Wednesday Comics: Hawkman fly in and save me from this boring boring subplot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

So brightest day 4 was complete and utter dullsville

What a total and complete surprise 

And Taleran, I dont even look at the hawks' pages. Its that bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

And with this issue, the thing has completely lost steam.

Also, misleading cover FTL.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2010)

Too much shit going on: The Comic


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 16, 2010)

It'd have worked better if they'd just separated the whole thing into different minis probably, but then they'd all have gotten less exposure I guess. As it is now, every plot moves too slowly to care much.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Too much *booorrriiinnnggg* shit going on: The Comic



fixed that for you.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> fixed that for you.



52: Minus Morrison Waid Rucka and Giffen


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2010)

Plus Tomasi.

Only thing I can give it is consistent art, by which I mean a definite artist for each subplot, whereas 52 was everywhere (good everywhere, but still everywhere)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> 52: Minus Morrison Waid Rucka and Giffen



Don't you mean Countdown? After all, Countdown was 52 done right.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2010)

NOODLE PEOPLE!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Ed Benes and BoP.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2010)

Either Benes or whoever does inks or colours for him can be held responsible for that bit of anatomy fail.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

Just read BoP.

Little too much melodrama (and noodle people) but enjoyable nonetheless. I desperately hope Babs does something actually cool next issue.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone else feel Brightest Day is just filler at the moment pretty much?

I think it's shit so far.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Isn't that what we expected of it in the first place?  Just like 52, kinda eh there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

At least Brightest Day was better than Countdown.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Isn't that what we expected of it in the first place?  Just like 52, kinda eh there.



52 wasn't bad at the beginning


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Taleran said:


> 52 wasn't bad at the beginning


Meant countdown.  I have no memory of (bi)weekly comic projects and they all just bleed together.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2010)

52 wasn't bad at all


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

Bedard interview


----------



## Id (Jun 17, 2010)

That fucker better stop making Kyle look like a chump.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

Has Kyle even had any opportunities to look chumpish? Its only been one issue.

From what I remember all Kyle did was "Sup John, hey guess what ganthet's a lantern now, im stayin at Sora's for now, have fun with the guardians!"

But I love his suit on the cover of the next issue. I hope we get more ridiculous constructs from him.

"He's definitely the GL you'd most want to have a beer with."

Hmm, I dunno. Kyle and Guy are pretty close in that department.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

More GL and GLC, less Brightest Day.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 17, 2010)

brightest day is actually getting me interested now


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

I lost interest. Too slow for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 21, 2010)

Same here.

Like CBG said, GL and GLC are where its at.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Ha. Alpha Lanterns.

Another decision that bites the Guardians' wrinkled keister.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Gee, who could have seen this coming!?

Solid issue. Still doesn't stack up well to Tomasi/Gleason GLC, but its not bad. Im kind of worried that without Tomasi writing him Kyle will cease to be my favorite earth GL. Overall though I just really miss Gleason's art and the Guy/Kyle dynamic.

Finally, needs moar Vath Sarn.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

What the fuck was the point of the Alpha Lanterns anyway? 

That's like about as stupid as the decision of the Jedi council to take in Anakin and train him even though they know absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Ha. Guardians and Jedi Council.

Though, Guardians are far more stuck-up. After everything they've been through, they STILL have that damn stick stuck up their little keisters.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2010)

Man, Mahnke is rocking on GL.

Lobo fight was cool though it ended too soon

also Dex's origin


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2010)

Another excellent issue. Johns is really stepping up his game and doing a good job of wiping the memory of BN away quite well

Good humour, good action, good pacing and setting up some really nice future throw-downs 

"Which, in your case, would be a mirror"
Also loved when Carol slapped Lobo


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 1, 2010)

Dex's origin made me nicer to my cat.  And made me sad.  You good cat.  As for Atro's move, well played.  Kinda annoyed they all do constructs now, but eh I can understand it.

Also, wtf Alphas and pokeballs.  Poor bulls in midwest america.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

Am I the only one who wasn't impressed by Dex's origin?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Am I the only one who wasn't impressed by Dex's origin?


burn heretic


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Am I the only one who wasn't impressed by Dex's origin?



probably, yes


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 6, 2010)

I wasn't as well. Then again, I hate cats so...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 6, 2010)

It was pretty crappy to me as well

So fuck you Agmaster


----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2010)

> "He's definitely the GL you'd most want to have a beer with."


whut
how about the least
Guy - awesome time
John - cool stories
Hal - friendly dude
Kyle - oh let's talk about how shit my life is all the time so I can leech encouragement off of you to slog through another uninspired day, look at my emo drawings, you never check my facebook, my girlfriend died today two years ago, I love you man
ugh


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 7, 2010)

shit said:


> whut
> how about the least
> Guy - awesome time
> John - cool stories
> ...



I dont think Ive ever laughed so hard


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It was pretty crappy to me as well
> 
> So fuck you Agmaster



yous just a hater


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2010)

No, I simply don't have shit taste


----------



## Bender (Jul 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No, I simply don't have shit taste



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgy1fs8uAXw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This is coming from someone who is dickriding the insanely pubescent overrated FMA manga.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2010)

HOLY SHIT GUYS I HAVE FMA IN MY AVY/SIG THAT MUST MEAN I FAP OVER FMA LIKE EVERYDAY

Wow Bender....really?

You're fifteen years too young to talk to me


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh wait bender = blaze

That explains the similar levels of intelligence

Also lol at him questioning my tastes in comics.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2010)

aren't you the guy that has a thing for Black Cat?


----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2010)

ugh Blaze

also lol at two 2006 members having an oldfag off
tho olpp is at a disadvantage since Parallax is so forgettable


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 7, 2010)

*posting to check join date*    It's ok, pew.  I won't tell people you get off on tying cats up into bags and tossing them into rivers.  Whatever works.


----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2010)

3 now
/popcorn.gif


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not even being serious :|


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 7, 2010)

This is why he's on my ignore list


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 7, 2010)

lanterncat origin was boring, lol @ blaze as usual


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 7, 2010)

I likedthe origin, couldve used more abuse to better justify him getting a ring


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 7, 2010)

> This is coming from someone who is dickriding the insanely pubescent overrated FMA manga.


You clearly are one of those people who have shit taste, Bender.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2010)

who hates the FMA manga though, seriously?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2010)

Parallax said:


> aren't you the guy that has a thing for Black Cat?



I know you're joking but I simply cannot comphrehend how this is related in anyway to Dex's generic origin


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 7, 2010)

Bender said:


> This is coming from someone who is dickriding the insanely pubescent overrated FMA manga.



You have got to be joking.

EDIT: But im 99% sure you aren't joking...because you're blaze


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't hate the FMA manga just the ending.

I kinda favor the first anime over manga tho



Parallax said:


> aren't you the guy that has a thing for Black Cat?



You mean me or OMG lazer pew?

EDIT:

Oh you mean OMLP


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

I really don't understand how anyone could favor the first anime over the manga.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I really don't understand how anyone could favor the first anime over the manga.



If it's what first got you into the FMA franchise like it did for me when I first saw it on Adult Swim then you'd understand. It's kind of action non-stop and spins it's wheels a bit too much for me. I.E. the plot moves too fast we don't get a single chapter that can focus on the homunculi like there were in the first anime (because ppl think that counts as filler cuz ppl think that's filler for there being eps in the anime that do). It has Non-stop action (in a negative way) Father's goals seem gratuitous since we never do understand why he wants to become god in the first place. The Elric brothers relationship was expanded (as were there relationship with other characters) in the first anime than in the manga.

The homunculi from the first anime really touched me, especially Lust, Sloth and Envy. Lust's Ishvalan background was an interesting characteristic in her ( and her connection with Scar). Those homunculi had a reason for reaching their aim. They weren't mindless servants as in the manga, they were more human since that is what they used to be. They had feeligs and maybe some kind of bonds with each other ( you see LustEnvyGluttony team more in the first anime than in the manga) Also, while in the manga the human transmutation that Elric's performed is pretty much forgotten, in the first anime it follows the brothers everywhere and Sloth just makes the impact heavier.

Then there's The homunculi from the first anime, who really touched me, especially Lust, Sloth and Envy. Lust's Ishvalan background was an interesting characteristic in her ( and her connection with Scar). Those homunculi had a reason for reaching their aim. They weren't mindless servants as in the manga, they were more human since that is what they used to be. They had feeligs and maybe some kind of bonds with each other ( you see LustEnvyGluttony team more in the first anime than in the manga) Also, while in the manga the human transmutation that Elric's performed is pretty much forgotten, in the first anime it follows the brothers everywhere and Sloth just makes the impact heavier.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

The FMA anime was my first exposure as well. Then I read the manga, and it was much much better.

Its a fair point to say that the anime goes more into the homunculi, but the manga just has better characters, more awesome moments from those characters, and is generally just more awesome all around.

But back on topic, i've decided that im not going to pick up Brightest day anymore. I figure any info from that I can just get from here, and unless the book takes a drastic turn for the better, I see no reason to continue reading it.


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

I do agree that people fangasm over the FMA manga too much.

Frankly tho, Greed in the manga is actually interesting, unlike in the first anime where he's useless and gratuitous.

Also I like that chick bad guy in the anime much more than Father. Father was lame.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeh and when father gets that black lantern ring it's awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2010)

Shit indeed


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

Dante sucked, the plot sucked, it sucked


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dante sucked, the plot sucked, it sucked



At least the first anime had a *PLOT* 

Not to mention the alchemy which is originally believed to be science was looking like magic in the manga.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

Yea...I respected your opinion that you personally found the anime to be superior, but there's so much wrong in that post that right now you sound like an idiot. 

I could take the time to explain why you're wrong on many of your "points", but I know better than to argue with you.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Shit, I meant the action, Olivia Armstrong and Ling are the only things I liked everything else was crap. 

This post are my official thoughts on the manga:



> If it's what first got you into the FMA franchise like it did for me when I first saw it on Adult Swim then you'd understand. It's kind of action non-stop and spins it's wheels a bit too much for me. I.E. the plot moves too fast we don't get a single chapter that can focus on the homunculi like there were in the first anime (because ppl think that counts as filler cuz ppl think that's filler for there being eps in the anime that do). It has Non-stop action (in a negative way) Father's goals seem gratuitous since we never do understand why he wants to become god in the first place. The Elric brothers relationship was expanded (as were there relationship with other characters) in the first anime than in the manga.
> 
> The homunculi from the first anime really touched me, especially Lust, Sloth and Envy. Lust's Ishvalan background was an interesting characteristic in her ( and her connection with Scar). Those homunculi had a reason for reaching their aim. They weren't mindless servants as in the manga, they were more human since that is what they used to be. They had feeligs and maybe some kind of bonds with each other ( you see LustEnvyGluttony team more in the first anime than in the manga) Also, while in the manga the human transmutation that Elric's performed is pretty much forgotten, in the first anime it follows the brothers everywhere and Sloth just makes the impact heavier.
> 
> Then there's The homunculi from the first anime, who really touched me, especially Lust, Sloth and Envy. Lust's Ishvalan background was an interesting characteristic in her ( and her connection with Scar). Those homunculi had a reason for reaching their aim. They weren't mindless servants as in the manga, they were more human since that is what they used to be. They had feeligs and maybe some kind of bonds with each other ( you see LustEnvyGluttony team more in the first anime than in the manga) Also, while in the manga the human transmutation that Elric's performed is pretty much forgotten, in the first anime it follows the brothers everywhere and Sloth just makes the impact heavier.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2010)

Kill me now


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

> I could take the time to explain why you're wrong on many of your "points", but I know better than to argue with you.



Please... I'm remarkably less stupid, hostile when it comes to FMA. I'm all business when it comes to FMA.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 8, 2010)

Whatever, the post I was commenting on was incredibly stupid and hostile.

Judging by your edit I can only assume that you agree.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Judging by your edit I can only assume that you agree.



 I do

I was too caught up in my anger that I didn't notice anything wrong with that post. Damn, I was looking and sounding like the very tards that I despised and squashed repeatedly in the "1st anime or manga thread". 

But yeah, I am hostile; when it comes to FMA I'm all business. I don't take any silly shit with that franchise.



p.s. 

Is it just me or is Brightest day really dragging it's feet? 

Feh, wake me when we get to introducing the white lantern


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2010)

BD is boring, but I've been liking the GL books as of late.  And The Flash as well.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Parallax said:


> BD is boring, but I've been liking the GL books as of late.  And The Flash as well.



Oh shit I forgot all about reading the latest Flash issue


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2010)

I liked the first anime right up until the end, it's the anti-climactic ending that kills it.

the manga/second anime though have kind of the opposite problem. Way too much time was spent on that last day, so much so that it didnt feel like it was going anywhere for a while.

Also I think the animation quality was a lot higher in the first anime, though I didn't watch very much of the second one.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2010)

Stop talking about FMA


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I liked the first anime right up until the end, it's the anti-climactic ending that kills it.



That's the complaint plenty of people have with it which I can understand. It's the way that Seiji Mizushima punches his viewers with things out of left field that makes me chuckle and make the series enjoyable for me. The last episode + movie was meant to draw parallelisms between alchemy in the real world and in the anime. It's actually an interesting little topic to look into in your free time.   

What was good about the first anime is they were able to character development episodes and not lose focus of the story. Yeah, ep 4, 9-12 and 35# seem like fillers but they're not. 4, 9-12 are eps to show Ed's growth over the years and how he changed from a clueless kid  into a more responsible adult (albeit with a short temper). It's also a double entendre for spotlight on the homunculus and how they conducted business when it came to working for the main antagonist. While in the manga it was solely focused on Ed's group they went around manipulating multiple people which was entertaining since we got to look at both the Elric brothers and the homunculus. 




> the manga/second anime though have kind of the opposite problem. Way too much time was spent on that last day, so much so that it didnt feel like it was going anywhere for a while.




The first anime focuses more on realistic character development than on the story itself. You're less concerned about how the philosopher's stone is created and how alchemy works than you are about how it affects the characters. For example, Dante wasn't as "cool" or powerful a villain as Father, but she's more frightening because she's disturbingly human. She's motivated entirely by her vanity, selfishness and fear of death, and she copes with these fears by destroying lives for her own benefit. Father, on the other hand, doesn't seem to have any motive beyond the typical shounen antagonist's ambition for power. Not that this is a bad thing, but it's much easier to identify with Dante than with Father, who isn't human at all in the way he works.

I think many people who hate the first anime for not being a faithful adaptation overlook the fact that Hiromu Arakawa told BONES to create their own storyline. I see so many people saying Brotherhood is "what the creator intended" ignoring the fact that she intended for the first anime to be what it is.





> Also I think the animation quality was a lot higher in the first anime, though I didn't watch very much of the second one.



The first anime's quality was unbelievably unequivocally superior to FMA Brotherhood's. Although it's understandable with what they were trying to do by thinking using CGI for Envy's form would be impressive to viewers. It's kind of good and kind of bad (I'm leaning towards bad). FMA Brotherhood would be good if there animation wasn't so damn chalky for my taste. The light coloring of Ed's face and others make my eyes bleed.

I like the first anime's more subtle sense of humor. Not that Arakawa's isn't great, but... yeah. The first anime had more clever humor and less slapstick.

FMA manga story and ending was classic Shonen manga formula which is why it was tiring for me


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stop talking about FMA



ok lets talk about Brightest Day oh wait nothing happened


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 8, 2010)

Talk about Green Lantern you ingrates


----------



## shit (Jul 8, 2010)

Kyles sucks, Guy rules.
Guardians are dumb lol.
Want more Larfleeze.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

shit said:


> Kyles sucks, Guy rules.
> Guardians are dumb lol.
> Want more Larfleeze.



That was an awesome discussion


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure how I feel about the sign.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Shit looks like something done by some two-bit photoshopper.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

Masked looks like some just coloured his skin green in PhotoShop.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2010)

the mask doesn't bother me, the ribbed look of the suit that appears to be one color definitely does.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 15, 2010)

The Green Lantern is a symbiote now?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 16, 2010)

I miss the white gloves...


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2010)

I really dislike the white gloves they're so random


----------



## Z (Jul 16, 2010)

The suit isn't that bad. If the movie is good, I won't have complaints.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

I like the suit.  I expect a pretty epic henshin sequence for this rig.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2010)

They better have the oversized boxing glove construct used at least once.


----------



## shit (Jul 18, 2010)

so I finally read the newest GL
Dexter  good kitty
I rly wanna pet him now and give him canned catfood


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> They better have the oversized boxing glove construct used at least once.


Its Hal's only construct, so of course they will.


shit said:


> so I finally read the newest GL
> Dexter  good kitty
> I rly wanna pet him now and give him canned catfood



If by canned cat food you mean people then I'm sure he'll enjoy it


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the strangest thing I have ever seen DC Put out for an event. Silly and terrible too.


----------



## Agent (Jul 20, 2010)

Brightest so far has been a mess. ;/


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This is the strangest thing I have ever seen DC Put out for an event. Silly and terrible too.





Also, no Max Lord?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2010)

I dropped the title but Flash and GL are still solid series as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

This is just sad at this point


----------



## Agent (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm gonna pick up this week's issue if it still doesn't get any better I'm just gonna drop it ;/


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

can someone post that spread with the seven color things, like ion paralax predator etc?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If M'gann is dead, I swear, I'm gonna send a flaming shit bag to John's home


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If M'gann is dead, I swear, I'm gonna send a flaming shit bag to John's home



God forbid a happy go lucky/cute character be allowed to live.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2010)

Fire storm continues to be the only interesting part about this


and if i see one more zombie super hero iam snaping....


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2010)

hmmm



Zen-aku said:


> *Martian Manhunter* continues to be the only interesting part about this


that's better


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> hmmm
> 
> 
> that's better



How can Firestorm not interest you?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd be more interested in firestorm if something actually happened. But I think that plot has developed the least of all of them, which is kinda saying something.


----------



## Agent (Jul 22, 2010)

The most interesting is Aquaman for me. ;/


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason somewhat interests me.

Ronnie, I just want to beat the hell out of.


----------



## Agent (Jul 22, 2010)

Ronnie and Hawk are the most annoying.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hawk is pretty much one-dimensional in Brightest Day.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 22, 2010)

BOSTON BRAND OF EARTH








































EAT A CHEESEBURGER


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2010)

Awww shit talk about bad time to put Chaos Ghost on my ignore list

M'GANN MIGHT BE DEAD!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?! 

Motherfuckers!!!   

She's the only cute innocent girl in DC comics that has been able to fill the hole that Cassandra Cain's character derailment left me.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 24, 2010)

> Regarding the Marine and architect side of John Stewart's personality, Bedard said, "I think those two sides work really well together, and when the chips are down, to see which side takes over." He also joked that someone said to him, "John Stewart is the one character in comics who most needs to get laid."



 *DESPAIR*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 26, 2010)

Sinestro looks fabulous. Just fabulous. Or should I say "Fierce?"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2010)

Needs more curve to the stache


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2010)

Who's the 4th guy?  Also


Comic Book Guy said:


> Hawk is pretty much one-dimensional


And stop.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 26, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Who's the 4th guy?  Also
> 
> And stop.



Hammond. I had to look it up too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *Spoiler*: __



These better be teaser posters.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2010)

GLC was pretty ballin.

Fuck yea katana kyle, and fuck yea ganthet just being a bamf.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2010)

Both GL books were good this month


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2010)

Larfleeze is still used with way too much comedy for my taste - i prefer him menacing like in his first appearance.

Kyle was absolutely awesome in GLC.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't picked up a Brightest day or Green Lantern book in weeks (cuz they feel too much like filler for me  ). So bring me up to date people: what have I missed?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2010)

Bender said:


> I haven't picked up a Brightest day or Green Lantern book in weeks (cuz they feel too much like filler for me  ). So bring me up to date people: what have I missed?



Brightest Day is trash. GL and GLC are solid.

GL: Ragekitty frying some subway bitches, Atrocitus vs. Lobo, Lolfleeze believing in santa claus and making a list for him.

GLC: Cyborg superman commandeering the manhunters and the alphalanterns. John Stewart gets captured, so Sora, Kyle, and Ganthet go after him.

Ganthet single handedly takes on Cy supes, being a total bamf in the process.
Kyle bails John out and then goes samurai on some alphabitches.

So yea, GL and GLC are solid, and are in no way "filler". GLC may not be Tomasi/Gleason level (which imo was the best GL book), but its still a good GL book.


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah so it's brightest day I need to avoid 

Can't get it mixed with Green Lantern


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 30, 2010)

Bender said:


> Ah so it's brightest day I need to avoid
> 
> Can't get it mixed with Green Lantern



They're very different, oddly enough.

Brightest Day: Focuses on the white lantern, and the various character rezzed by the white lantern. A Snoozefest.

Green Lantern: Touches on the white lantern stuff, but focuses primarily on the various entities (and their corps heads, like atrocitus, larfleeze, sinestro, etc.) and some unnamed bad guy's diabolical plan to snatch them up.

Green Lantern Corps: Focuses on the corps, galactic exploits, and the characters of Kyle, John, and Ganthet.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2010)

bahahahaaha


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2010)

So yeah my views on Brightest Day / Blackest Night are widely known but man am I enjoying the post BN Green Lantern issues. Its like Johns is free once he got all this zombie bullshit off his chest.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2010)

This is just making me laugh



The moon.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So yeah my views on Brightest Day / Blackest Night are widely known but man am I enjoying the post BN Green Lantern issues. Its like Johns is free once he got all this zombie bullshit off his chest.



Yup. Its the comicbook equivalent of that satisfied sigh of relief you give after taking a massively uncomfortable dump.

Although given brightest day he's obviously still making frequent trips to the bathroom...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2010)

Aquaman: Ruler of the SEA of Tranquility


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2010)

I can just imagine a speech bubble coming from Nekron saying " 'sup?"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Larfleeze and Santa Claus.

HA.

And Hector Hammond?

This will be interesting.


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2010)

mow said:


> I can just imagine a speech bubble coming from Nekron saying " 'sup?"



Cannot unsee...


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2010)

Goddamn Brightest Day is sad as fuck


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm wondering about that lil' dwarf guy. . .


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2010)

I am loling like a fucking maniac 

I'm on the Dc comics message boards and this chump compared Brightest Day to 52. :33

:rofl


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2010)

This is so hamfisted so Deus Ex Machina it is ridiculous. Johns is gobbling up all corners of the DCU.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's kind of his job now. 

Honestly I liked this issue because it finally gave the series a purpose and core storyline. I just don't get why Johns didn't start with this in issue 1.


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This is so hamfisted so Deus Ex Machina it is ridiculous. Johns is gobbling up all corners of the DCU.



typical marvel clusterfuck
wait DC?
 the virus has spread to a new host
everything will be connected by the whims of one fanboy writer per publisher
in b4 Bendis and Johns team up and bring back Amalgam Comics


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2010)

Ironically; Hawk's face sums up my feelings exactly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope Digger just starts chucking boomerangs at random bitches 

DIGGER HARKNESS OF EARTH. NOT THAT ONE.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2010)

shit said:


> typical marvel clusterfuck
> wait DC?
> the virus has spread to a new host
> everything will be connected by the whims of one fanboy writer per publisher
> in b4 Bendis and Johns team up and bring back Amalgam Comics



what? the status quo setting events for marvel have worked really really well overall. I can't believe DC took this long to try it out, and in the long run they'll probably be a lot better off for it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2010)

Aye Petes12 does Boston Brand as the white lantern look cool?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2010)

nope. why?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> what? the status quo setting events for marvel have worked really really well overall. I can't believe DC took this long to try it out, and in the long run they'll probably be a lot better off for it.



I agree that what Marvel did with Civil War through Dark Reign worked but I think they worked because the Initiative and Dark Reign had a lot of different ways to tell the story and it lay down the plot of all the side books in the main book. How any hero reacted to Norman's rule was left up to the writer on the book, and I don't see that level of freedom coming from DC.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> nope. why?



Oh, no reason. I was just wondering if I should feel guilty for not paying a visit to the comic book store today.


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> what? the status quo setting events for marvel have worked really really well overall. I can't believe DC took this long to try it out, and in the long run they'll probably be a lot better off for it.



I didn't say it was a bad virus
I'm just getting a little sick of Bendis at this point
just like I'm getting a little sick of Johns at this point
tho the Johns thing has everything to do with BN and the first of BD
haven't read the new stuff yet


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I agree that what Marvel did with Civil War through Dark Reign worked but I think they worked because the Initiative and Dark Reign had a lot of different ways to tell the story and it lay down the plot of all the side books in the main book. How any hero reacted to Norman's rule was left up to the writer on the book, and I don't see that level of freedom coming from DC.



Probably a good idea to try for it though. Marvel has a much more cohesive universe and the way they handle events is a big big part of why that is. DC's much much worse at it, and it hurts their business. 

Just the way Marvel handles their Avengers books, even if you don't like bendis or whatever they make what's going on in those books relevant to a lot of other books in a non-intrusive way. So there's a natural build up of interest in Avengers, because they effectively lead Marvel and set the status quo for a lot of other books, even if its just a vague backdrop. 

Now, when's the last time you were interested in Justice League of America?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2010)

@ bender, I don't like the way deadman's costume looks generally, so a white version of that costume doesnt really excite me at all... 

but BD7 did use a plot device to basically tease every plot, kinda set the stage for all of them, plus the overarching white lantern plot. Which makes it a lot more interesting than every other issue of the series so far.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2010)

Last time I was interested in Justice League.

Uhhhhhh Tower of Babel?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Right. Even with Final Crisis, where the Justice League was definitely at the forefront of the story, nothing was done to generate interest in the JLA book or any of the characters and their own books going forward (other than Batman). They could've though, if they capitalized on the fallout of FC better.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2010)

And if they kept Robinson from making TitansJLA. The other problem is there isn't anyone who is writing at DC and not already neck deep in work who could write a Successful JLA comic.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2010)

I kinda liked the concept of doing TitansJLA for a little while but you gotta, you know, write good relevant stories, or it doesn't work.

edit: And for whatever faults he has, it's Johns who should be writing JLA, instead of Brightest Day. It would play to a lot of his strengths, and he could play out a lot of the Brightest Day plots in a different way as a team instead of the characters off on their own. And make JLA significant.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Or Tomasi actually. He obviously can write a team book well, and he works closely with Johns.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

I would love to see Tomasi or Johns on JLA


----------



## mow (Aug 5, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Right. Even with Final Crisis, where the Justice League was definitely at the forefront of the story, nothing was done to generate interest in the JLA book or any of the characters and their own books going forward (other than Batman). They could've though, if they capitalized on the fallout of FC better.



Pretty much my main gripe with DC atm. I'm only interested in certain books, not the universe. The opposite is true for marvel. Even when I knew the event was going to be crap, I knew it would at leas build to something that affects everyone.

Instead of going with FC fallout, they re-focused on BN, which was a terrible event, and whose follow up was even more horrible. I care for nothing But Batman and Secret Six now.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This is so hamfisted so Deus Ex Machina it is ridiculous. Johns is gobbling up all corners of the DCU.



_So glad_ i dropped this shit at issue 3, fuck you Johns.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2010)

So Deadman won't be the new White Lantern.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

So how old is Dove? Is she just really friendly or does dove have a thing for formerly dead dudes?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 5, 2010)

mow said:


> Pretty much my main gripe with DC atm. I'm only interested in certain books, not the universe. The opposite is true for marvel. Even when I knew the event was going to be crap, I knew it would at leas build to something that affects everyone.
> 
> Instead of going with FC fallout, they re-focused on BN, which was a terrible event, and whose follow up was even more horrible. I care for nothing But Batman and Secret Six now.



All I'll say is at least they're finally trying to capitalize on stuff like that. Even if I think the way they're doing Brightest Day isn't too smart, it's better than what they did with FC which was more or less pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

The thing is, does DC ever really change its overall status quo?

Their events change things for characters and franchise, but its never a huge overarching universe change. For instance, Civil War and Dark Reign changed Marvel's society. Anybody living in Marvel earth was affected by it in some way.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2010)

DC's Earth has never been rooted in the Real World. Its all about Icons and Mythology. Batman tries to be but the events themselves (No Mans Land) end up looking really dumb when you compare it to the rest of the DCU at the time.

The only change DC goes through is how many variations of Earth there are at any given moment. The universe has always been more about Stories in the moment rather than extended runs.

Probably the reason I tend to prefer Marvel Extended Runs and DC events. (The best DC books are the ones able to make successful lasting runs in this wild Universe, Waid/Morrison/Millar/Johns Flash and Suicide Squad are the 2 prime examples (I would count Morrison/Waid JLA in here but when you think about it that book was really just a continual string of events that continually upped the ante)).


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So Deadman won't be the new White Lantern.



ANNNNNNNNND


that ladies and gentlemen is the last straw for me 



Goodbye Brightest Day 

Or should I say shitty day.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait, I haven't read the issue yet but care not about spoilers.  Elaborate.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2010)

^

Ask Pete's he's read it


I'm so disgusted with Brightest Day right now I'm not sure if I should post the issues on Amazon or burn them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

The white lantern is some mystery person, with the people being brought to life basically being tasked to find them.

Its dumb.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 5, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The thing is, does DC ever really change its overall status quo?



Sure, its just usually rooted in the characters themselves. Dick Grayson isn't Robin anymore. Bruce's temporary absence isn't exactly super different from Steve Rogers'





Taleran said:


> DC's Earth has never been rooted in the Real World. Its all about Icons and Mythology.


Personally I don't think that means they can't do status quo events that last a year or a few years the way marvel did. They'd just be very different feeling status quo changes, instead of government shake ups it might be the Justice League responding to the fact that there's no more monitors, or more literally replacing the new gods now that they've been reborn on kirby-earth.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2010)

Who Monitors the Monitors?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Wait, I haven't read the issue yet but care not about spoilers.  Elaborate.



Deadman still has a ring or whatever. Not sure why someone said he's not a white lantern anymore. The 'entity', the white lantern thing that was in the earth in BN, is dying and deadman's mission is to find the new replacement.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Sure, its just usually rooted in the characters themselves. Dick Grayson isn't Robin anymore. Bruce's temporary absence isn't exactly super different from Steve Rogers'



Yea, thats why I said that they do change characters and franchises,but never the overall status quo.

All the big events and stuff are over and tied up pretty quickly. They don't necessarily have "eras" like Marvel does with stuff like Civil War, Dark Reign, and Heroic Age.

Thats one thing I really like about Johns GL stuff. With the war of light we got to see the GLC react to being under a constant, longterm threat. Which led to the alpha lantenrs, the new rules, etc, which lasted for awhile. Now we'll get to see how they react to the fact that they're no longer the sole corps in the universe, hopefully.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

> Batman tries to be but the events themselves (No Mans Land) end up looking really dumb when you compare it to the rest of the DCU at the time.


No Man's Land halfway worked in line with DC, they had an interesting few tie ins like JLA and YJ.

On the whole it was good story, but the fact that it was the status quo and had lots of filler was what was dumb about it.  Bruce going to Washington then completely breaking down and going in alone was part of the big character arc Brubaker and Rucka would play with for the next few years.  Also it had great moments (NML had hands down one of the best Two-Face stories ever told.)


If you want to talk silly and just dumb when mixing with the rest of the DCU then dump on Joker's Last Laugh, not NML


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2010)

^

Oi at least was the savage beating Dick gave the Joker good? I mean was it just as bloody glorious as the one Bruce dished in Batman: Hush?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2010)

I just pay attention to GL and GLC and see what next GL event they're gearing up to.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 6, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Deadman still has a ring or whatever. Not sure why someone said he's not a white lantern anymore. The 'entity', the white lantern thing that was in the earth in BN, is dying and deadman's mission is to find the new replacement.



Wanted to elaberate on what Petes answered on what this guy asked what happened in BD, Just putting it in spoilers just in case.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*This* and adding to that all the other resurected (There were like 12 I think?) have like a single task to do. Which supposedly

You know at first I could live with Brightest Day, it wasn't good but it had things that managed to keep me interested enough to suffer trough the bad parts but that whole task thing is making it difficult for me.
Some of them were just ridiculous, like it seems all MM has to do is burn down that forest the White Ring made in Star City (Well this is just a guess, you saw a forest that had to be burned down but anyways) and Captain boomerang had to throw a boomerang while Hawk had to catch that boomerang.....Sure in the end an attempt will probably be made to make sense of it all, but seriously.....At least made these tasks seem a bit more significant and better thought out


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2010)

from new REBELS solicit


> As the R.E.B.E.L.S. openly challenge the Green Lantern Corps for the hearts and minds of the galaxy


took him long enough


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright.

I'm game.


----------



## Rod (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2010)

It may be dumb but I liked the art on that one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 19, 2010)

Now that's new.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 23, 2010)

Spill.com


----------



## Taleran (Aug 23, 2010)

> I don't know if I'm delighted or terrified by the prospect of Geoff Johns retconning the bible.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2010)

a little of both really


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 23, 2010)

Hawk

Aquaman

Who are the other 2?

Maxwell lord and weather wizard?


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


>



Wait, what? I haven't been reading Brightest Day, so what part did he retcon?



Dynamite Right said:


> Hawk
> 
> Aquaman
> 
> ...



Maxwell Lord and Osiris(the Black Adam equivalent of Captain Marvel Jr).


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 24, 2010)

max is such a pimp


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2010)

I hate Geoff John's

He's trying to add Batman to fail fest of Brightest Day


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2010)

Geoff Johns is a good GL and Flash writer, go hate on something else.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 24, 2010)

Why isn't blaze banned yet from here?


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2010)

Parallax said:
			
		

> Geoff Johns is a good GL and Flash writer, go hate on something else.



Yes Green Lantern is good I meant Brightest Day

B&R issue 17 is to be made apart of it.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Why isn't blaze banned yet from here?








P.S.

Your grammar sucks balls


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Wait, what? I haven't been reading Brightest Day, so what part did he retcon?



Nothing major so far, just magical animals everywhere.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Nothing major so far, just magical animals everywhere.



Oh, just that. I was thinking he began screwing around with specific stories, like Samson was now powered by Ion instead of his manly long hair.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2010)

@ Mickey Mouse

that was a nice pointless stupid neg 

Stick up for the troll who adores "Brightest day".


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2010)

what.

If I had to pick between OLPP and you, OLPP all the way.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> what.
> 
> If I had to pick between OLPP and you, OLPP all the way.



Friend favoritism isn't the matter at hand it's what he said. He LIKES Brightest Day. 

Fail.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think he does.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't think he does.



O really? Then why was he trying to change the much more interesting FMA discussion back to Brightest Day? And don't say "Because it's not about FMA" because you guys do it all the time.



			
				omg laser pew pew said:
			
		

> Stop talking about FMA





			
				Petes12 said:
			
		

> ok lets talk about Brightest Day oh wait nothing happened





			
				omg laser pew pew said:
			
		

> Talk about Green Lantern you ingrates



And ironically around that time Green Lantern issue was in the same timeframe as Brightest Day.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2010)

of course it was, it's a biweekly series.

also the dude loves his mahnke


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2010)

^

It's also a fail piece of work

White Lantern mystery=most disappointing shit this summer


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 25, 2010)

Bender said:


> O really? Then why was he trying to change the much more interesting FMA discussion back to Brightest Day? And don't say "Because it's not about FMA" because you guys do it all the time.



It's confirmed that you are completely and utterly stupid, reaching a depth of idiocy that Galactus would shudder at.

Hey Blaze, remember this post from yourself? 

For the lazy people that are too lazy, I'll quote it for you:



Bender said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgy1fs8uAXw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is coming from someone who is dickriding the insanely pubescent overrated FMA manga.



Read that. A lot. Like probably as many times as you have brain cells, blaze. 

Wait don't read it that many times, you'll only read it thirteen times. Since you are a pillock on a multi-versal level, I'll even bold the specific part for you:



Bender said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgy1fs8uAXw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *This is coming from someone who is dickriding the insanely pubescent overrated FMA manga.*



So basically just look at everything in that post that isn't a embedded Youtube link. 

So tell me this, why are you originally saying FMA is '_insanely pubescent overrated_' when you now are calling it '_much more interesting_'?

Did the synonyms for words change recently while I was on holiday in Spain? Or did all the fine Spanish ladies make me English speak no good? 

And now onto my second point, you claim this 



Bender said:


> O really? Then why was he trying to change the much more interesting FMA discussion *back to Brightest Day*? And don't say "Because it's not about FMA" because you guys do it all the time.



And with that, you use one of my posts stating:



> Talk about Green Lantern you ingrates



Sure. Fine. Concordantly. Indubitably (I can never pronounce this word).

Wait.........didn't my post specifically state _*Green*_ Lantern and not *Brightest* Day? 

Man I even bolded, underlined and italics the text for you, I am a modern day Samaritan. 

Last time I checked Green Lantern is not Brightest Day. I think. I may be wrong. I mean after perving on beautiful topless women, my brain no good work. 

Seriously

Anyway, I'm out of here. I need to go dickride Johns again, we recently kissed and made up


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh I also find it hilarious that blaze is bitching about being negged when he negs me a few time and I've negged him the grand total of zero times


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2010)

This is the Green Lantern thread though, changed from SCW->Blackest Night->Brightest Day

but still centered on GL


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2010)

GL is where the real thing is at.

I understand making B and C-listers more prominent. . . but Brightest Day is making me dislike them more, if anything.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2010)

@Taleran 

True, but what the hell is there to talk about when John's and the rest of DC are stretching this out to ridiculous proportions. The story is all over the place and is akin to Countdown. OLPP knows what I'm talking about he's just bitching like he always does each thread I come into. 




omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's confirmed that you are completely and utterly stupid, reaching a depth of idiocy that Galactus would shudder at.



  




> So tell me this, why are you originally saying FMA is '_insanely pubescent overrated_' when you now are calling it '_much more interesting_'?




Thank you for double confirming abnormally small-size of your brain. 

I was talking about the FMA franchise as a whole IDIOT. 





> Sure. Fine. Concordantly. Indubitably (I can never pronounce this word).



Then don't use the word you buffoon. You don't quite play the role of the sesquipedalian type of person. No, you're more of a twit. 



> Sure. Fine. Concordantly. Indubitably (I can never pronounce this word).



.... And once again you are further proving me right.





> Last time I checked Green Lantern is not Brightest Day. I think. I may be wrong.



....So then you admit you're just bitching for the sake of bitching. I bashed Brightest Day you neanderthal; NOT Green Lantern. If you were smart (which the odds of you ever achieving that are astronomical) you'd know that.

It'd be best if you just shut up and never post in here if all you want to do is go like "WAAAAH! It's Blaze! I can't be in this thread anymore!" 



> after perving on beautiful topless women,
> 
> Seriously
> 
> Anyway, I'm out of here. I need to go dickride Johns again, we recently kissed and made up



Now this isn't arranged properly. 

This is what you meant to say 




> perving on beautiful topless Johns my brain no good work.



*fixed





			
				omg laser pew pew! said:
			
		

> Oh I also find it hilarious that blaze is bitching about being negged when he negs me a few time and I've negged him the grand total of zero times



No, I'm just amazed by Mickey lowering himself to your standards and dabbling in  the "bitching" department like you do. WB 

That' you and Mickey 

*W*HINY *B*ROTHERS


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 25, 2010)

Can someone please reread blaze's post just to confirm that he has the debating skills of a caterpiller?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah that was just painful to read...


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Can someone please reread blaze's post just to confirm that he has the debating skills of a caterpiller?



This bike only has a backpedal.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2010)

@ Parallax

What's painful? The part about how Omg Lazer pew pew couldn't tell that I was talking about FMA first anime? Or that he's up here throwing a temper tantrum because I'm not dickriding Brightest Day like he is.

But who am I to judge OLPP when all he has on his mind is the travesty of Brightest Day.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2010)

Dude you need to just stop.

This is reminding me of that time you compared Rise of Arsenal to Michael Clayton.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 26, 2010)

Michael Clayton? 

Tell me more.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2010)

I refuse to believe anyone sane would actually do that.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Brightest Day Sucks. The Green Lantern books continue to be awesome though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2010)

I really have no recollection of exactly how he compared the two. Its in the general DC thread I think. CG was involved.

It went from funny, to annoying, to just downright sad.

If I remember correctly he backpedaled towards the end or something.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Can someone please reread blaze's post just to confirm that he has the debating skills of a caterpiller?





Bender said:


> This bike only has a backpedal.



...Confirmed!


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Dude you need to just stop



Why do I need to stop I'm not the one who came into this thread and suddenly turned it into a discussion about me. 

If you want to point fingers point it at omg lasers pew pew for being such a woman. 

@ Petes12

coming from someone who likes Outsider covers... 

p.s You remembered it wrong. I came to agree that the book sucks.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> @ Petes12
> 
> coming from someone who likes Outsider covers...


my god you just make it worse and worse for yourself.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> my god you're making this look worse and worse for yourself.



Not really 

I'm grooving   you're the ones making things look worse by being reeled into Omg lazer pew pew's stupidity. 

bought

If you want to continue you might as well rename this thread "Bender day" discussion thread instead of "Brightest Day" discussion thread.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> Not really



yes really. that bit about the outsider covers only emphasized how terrible you are at arguing, because it was SO INCREDIBLY IDIOTIC. A cover doesn't become instantly bad just because it's for a bad comic. IE: Superman/Batman got a pretty nice Quitely cover this week. 

Thanks for the healthy dose of irony though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> yes really. that bit about the outsider covers only emphasized how terrible you are at arguing, because it was SO INCREDIBLY IDIOTIC.



Riight I guess that's why I stomp all over the Rethugs in the NF cafe. 

Plus, I just started back up at school so I don't have enough energy to get into arguments with you guys.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2010)

First of all, the larger naruto forum is full of retards.

Second, you tend to think you're doing a lot better than you actually are.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> First of all, the larger naruto forum is full of retards.




....................This is some hilariously delusional retarded shit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2010)

I kind of agree with Pete's first point, and most definitely agree with the second.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I kind of agree with Pete's first point, and most definitely agree with the second.



How the hell am I full of myself? 

Last I checked comic book knowledge isn't everything that determines your intelligence. That's all you guys seem to rate my posting credibility by. If that's all you can gauge me by then that's just sad.  I've been apart of this forum longer and have a solid reputation.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2010)

a solid reputation at being a joke


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2010)

In a thread featuring discussion about comics, it sure does pay to know about comics.

Also, there are no winners in a "You're stupid...no YOU'RE stupid!" argument. So regardless of how well you can do that, you're still pretty dull for participating.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2010)

@Parallax

On comic book discussion....  



Whip Whirlwind said:


> In a thread featuring discussion about comics, it sure does pay to know about comics.



And I have proven that I have ample knowledge of comic books by drawing points of to why "Brightest Day" sucks. However, I've never considered myself an expert; which is why I ask as you guys as many questions as I do about certain comic book characters, story arcs and other topics regarding them.

 You're being a douchebag if you expect me to have knowledge on EVERYTHING there is to know about it.  



> Also, there are no winners in a "You're stupid...no YOU'RE stupid!" argument. So regardless of how well you can do that, you're still pretty dull for participating.



That's not what political discussion are about in the NF cafe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2010)

Saying that because you can explain why brightest day sucks, you know a lot about comics is equivalent to saying that because I know big dark clouds = rain I know a lot about meteorology.

Also, OLPP never argued for Brightest day, he just wanted the GL thread to be about GL.

Im not picking a side, im just saying the whole argument should just die already.

Finally, for clarification, I dont think you're full of yourself. I just think you're stubborn.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Saying that because you can explain why brightest day sucks, you know a lot about comics is equivalent to saying that because I know big dark clouds = rain I know a lot about meteorology.



I said "ample" meaning enough NOT a lot. Geez, you call me a dumbass you don't know the meaning behind a grade school word. I also can tell the difference between the fail of Beechen Cassandra Cain and Damian Scott's.


> Also, OLPP never argued for Brightest day, he just wanted the GL thread to be about GL.



And all I said was "Brightest Day" sucks NOT "Green Lantern comics just
 Brightest Day. This whole dumb argument started when OLPP brought up the whole discussion about FMA and my debating skills. And like a 
sap you all decided to go along with it.



> Im not picking a side, im just saying the whole argument should just die
> already.



Bullshit, if you weren't picking a side and wanted this to end then you would stop talking about it already.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2010)

So...who's digging the current GL arc


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2010)

Me, although I think im still prefering GLC to GL, but not as much as I preferred it when Tomasi and Gleason were on the title.

And I never called you a dumbass bender, i was just speaking in generalities.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2010)

GLC has been pretty good but I'm enjoying GL a lot more


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2010)

The art over in GL is certainly the better of the two. And me preferring GLC could just be because of how much I like Ganthet, Kyle, and John.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And I never called you a dumbass bender, i was just speaking in generalities.



No, I'm a dumbass. After all, that's the reason you brought up the shitty review I gave "Rise of Arsenal".


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 27, 2010)

Bender said:


> No, I'm a dumbass. After all, that's the reason you brought up the shitty review I gave "Rise of Arsenal".



While that discussion was filled with dumb, bringing it up was basically just mudslinging, so my bad on that one.

**


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2010)

^

Whatever


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 27, 2010)

edit: this is for your own good


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 28, 2010)

I leave for a while and Blaze is still being Blaze. Good to know nothing chances.

Anyway, why come people keep talking about the new Aqualad like he's shown up? I swear I haven't missed a BD issue and I've yet to see ethis kid


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 28, 2010)

He's in issue four.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bender said:


> Last I checked comic book knowledge isn't everything that determines your intelligence.


comic book knowledge has nothing to do with it :|


----------



## Shadow (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow we still at this?

You know I don't get it if DC is trying to make this a continous event and how it affects the universe especially if they are just looking for the next white entity.  is DC trying to say that if the white entity isn't found everybody dies or something?  I stopped reading Brightest Day after issue # 2........although the covers that came out with zoom, dove, and the other white lanterns were great


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2010)

most likely everyone dies yeah. as a status quo type thing though it really does only affect the books that those returning characters appear in. It's not much of a backdrop the same way Dark Reign was.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2010)

GL #57 was everything that is wrong with the way the Emotional Spectrum works.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

*curiousity overload*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 18, 2010)

So...he intends to shoot Santa and then get drunk?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2010)

I liked the Las Vegas sequence, it was goofy


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 21, 2010)

Best comic page of the week.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 22, 2010)

Anybody read Generation Lost this week?

Max Lord's white lantern "task" is actually kinda cool. Although I feel like its the kind of idea that relies totally on the execution, so we'll see how it goes.

Also, seeing Max's powers in action was pretty funny this issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2010)

Yay for Ice and Fire.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 26, 2010)

DC's Brightest Day reigns supreme over Marvel's Heroic Age.





In sales/shipments to retailers in August anyways. lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

You had me raising the eyebrow there for a second.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _NYCC: Spotlight on Geoff Johns_ 






> New York Comic Con's Spotlight on Geoff Johns panel saw DC Comics' Chief Creative Officer and the writer of "Green Lantern," "Brightest Day," and myriad other titles speaking with fans about the full breadth of his work, from comics to film to television.. Group Editor Eddie Berganza is moderating the Q&A session.
> 
> The first fan asked whether would be more plans for John Stewart. "He's one of the main characters in 'Green Lantern Corps,'" Johns said, adding that there would be a "big Green Lantern crossover" next year.
> 
> ...







_Another of the Corps will get its own series_, Johns said.

How is this to be interpreted? GL corps member ongoing or ROY BIV lantern coprs ongoing/mini?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Or perhaps some other Corps unknown to us yet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 9, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Or perhaps some other Corps unknown to us yet.



Brown Lantern Corps, blessed with great arrogance

Also, I love Black Manta. He makes me happy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brightest Day continues to fail in hooking my interest.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 10, 2010)

> Geoff Johns was asked about information about what would come in 2011 such as more development of the War of Light in the future, if the Lantern Corps would go to war, Johns said no, but said there was a "War of Green Lanterns" on the horizon. Johns remarked this would be a true crossover, much like Sinestro Corps War, and not an event like Blackest Night.


Prepare for a "War of Green Lanterns"


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2010)

Did something noteworthy happen in Brightst Day after issue 3? Havent read one since then and spare time right now is more than rare.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Prepare for a "War of Green Lanterns"



Nice to hear that its more SCW than BN.

So is this going to be the end result of Hal and Guy's beef?

If so, go team guy haha.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2010)

Slice said:


> Did something noteworthy happen in Brightst Day after issue 3? Havent read one since then and spare time right now is more than rare.


Um the White Lantern recontacted that revived people with little vision quests. Black Lantern Firestorm (AKA the Aweomse Deathstorm) is back and has fused with Jason's dad and Prof. Stein and has somehow made Black Lanterns of the revived people without actually making them Black Lanterns

And Black Manta has been awesome.


Whip Whirlwind said:


> Nice to hear that its more SCW than BN.
> 
> So is this going to be the end result of Hal and Guy's beef?
> 
> If so, go team guy haha.



I'd assume that Team Hal would have he, John, maybe Ganthet and some others. Team Guy would maybe have Kilo and probally Kyle? 

Yeah, go Team Guy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Prepare for a "War of Green Lanterns"



Let me guess. The Guardians STILL haven't learn?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And Black Manta has been awesome.



The only reason I read brightest day.

And deathstorm is pretty lulzy



> I'd assume that Team Hal would have he, John, maybe Ganthet and some others. Team Guy would maybe have Kilo and probally Kyle?
> 
> Yeah, go Team Guy



I dunno, I think ganthet would side with guy, considering he's the dude who facilitated the deal in the first place. 

And Kyle would definitely side with Guy. Obligations to bro corp > obligations to GL corp


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The only reason I read brightest day.
> 
> And deathstorm is pretty lulzy
> 
> ...



Look at it like this: if it becomes a GL war, who do you think gets painted as the bad guy, Guy or Hal?

And since Kyle has literally no edginess left to him, you just know that he'll be written on the "good side" (AKA Hal) no matter how dumb that is

At least imo


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Look at it like this: if it becomes a GL war, who do you think gets painted as the bad guy, Guy or Hal?
> 
> And since Kyle has literally no edginess left to him, you just know that he'll be written on the "good side" (AKA Hal) no matter how dumb that is
> 
> At least imo



I hope not.

The story will be crap unless an argument can be made for both sides. And unless Guy is totally in the wrong, I think Kyle will side with him.

It also helps that Guy will have Ganthet in his corner, and Kyle trusts him more than any other guardian.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

And John is left out. . .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

Hal says jump, john says how high.

Not difficult to tell where he'll fall in this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

Unless the writers do him well.

. . . Wait a minute --


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea, I should have amended that that description only really applies to Johns' John.

But im all for another GL event, if only because it guarantees that Vath Sarn will do something ramboesque and Isamot will get to cut shit.


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2010)

GL event contained in only GL books, the way it should be.

Also seems like i am one of the few people that do not actively hate Hal.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't hate Hal, I just like Guy and Kyle more.

Sometimes I feel like Johns has turned Hal into a caricature of himself. Since Rebirth, my favorite Hal Jordan moment was in Final Crisis.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2010)

Slice said:


> GL event contained in only GL books, the way it should be.
> 
> Also seems like i am one of the few people that do not actively hate Hal.



I hate him because imo it seems like when he came back as Green Lantern John and Kyle got dumbed down severely, which can't be a coincidence. And I hate that he's the prodigal lantern. I mean honestly, from all the old GL and JL shit I read, I always saw Hal like ELongated Man or Ted Kord, a character that once dead would stay dead ya know? Like I didn't really see him as ever being popular


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't actively hate him, I'm pretty indifferent to him really.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

In GL, the supporting cast holds the most interest.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> In GL, the supporting cast holds the most interest.



This x 1000.

Which is why I loved GLC significantly more than GL. Well, its true I like Kyle/Guy more than Hal/John.

But mostly, it was the story of the corps in general....and Vath Sarn. Vath Sarn is more badass than all the earth lanterns combined.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> But mostly, it was the story of the corps in general....and Vath Sarn. Vath Sarn is more badass than all the earth lanterns combined.



Random Corpsmen: OMG VATH! UR LEGZ IZ GONE! 

Vath: FUCK EM! *continues to kill Black Lanterns*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

And Mogo. Can't forget about Mogo.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 12, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And Mogo. Can't forget about Mogo.



But Mogo doesn't socialize.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Random Corpsmen: OMG VATH! UR LEGZ IZ GONE!
> 
> Vath: FUCK EM! *continues to kill Black Lanterns*



Hellz yea. Vath doesn't even skip a beat, he's just back to gunnin bitches down.

But I can't undersell Isamot either. I'll never forget his intro, how chill he was in the face of execution.

Also, I love how just like everytime you see Vath fighting he's mowing people down, Isamot will almost always be cutting a bitch.



Comic Book Guy said:


> And Mogo. Can't forget about Mogo.



Sometimes I forget mogo....then he socializes 

EDIT: Chaos beat me to it haha.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 12, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Sometimes I forget mogo....then he socializes



Word


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2010)

Cowgirl got mentioned in latest Green Lantern.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2010)

Speaking of which, when was she last seen on-panel doing something?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2010)

Atrocitus and Sinestro being badass? Carol owning Hal?s little feelings? Larfleeze being insane? Details of Larfleeze?s past?

Fuck, I think I just came


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 14, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Atrocitus and Sinestro being badass? Carol owning Hal?s little feelings? Larfleeze being insane? Details of Larfleeze?s past?
> 
> Fuck, I think I just came



Holy shit.

As badass as Sinestro and Atrocitus were, I gotta say badass GL of the month award goes to Carol. 

You know how in sitcoms (particularly ones featuring primarily african american casts), whenever someone says a sassy line there's always that track of women going "OOOOOoooohhh".

That was one of those moments. Or, "I will survive" could have started playing, that would've worked to.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> As badass as Sinestro and Atrocitus were, I gotta say badass GL of the month award goes to Carol.
> 
> ...



Yesssss she fucking owwwwwned Hal.

It was fucking amazing man


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2010)

GL supporting cast is what I read GL for.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 16, 2010)

> GREEN LANTERN #62
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art and cover by DOUG MAHNKE & CHRISTIAN ALAMY
> 1:10 Variant cover by GENE HA
> ...



We may be need another thread title change, with another Green Lantern event starting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2010)

GL Civil War?


----------



## illmatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> GL supporting cast is what I read GL for.



I think the supporting cast has overtaken GL, which has been lacking in Hal Jordan development.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 16, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I think the supporting cast has overtaken GL, which has been lacking in Hal Jordan development.



I'd say that about all 58 issues. Its been more what is going on(same could be said for a lot of Johns work.)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 17, 2010)

I would love to have that cover+manapul's flash #10 cover blown up side by side on my wall.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 18, 2010)

So the GL lantern for the movie was revealed: 

Its got this glowy nanotech thing about it. Looks nifty.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2010)

It looks like a vase or urn...

This is no longer teh Green Lantern.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

illmatic said:


> It looks like a vase or urn...
> 
> This is no longer teh Green Lantern.



Green Urn: Rebirth


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Green Urn: Rebirth



Just change Green to Grun and you've got the name of a ghetto rapper GL album.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

man I just can't find myself to like Sodam, he just bores me so much.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I dunno about anyone else, but I've been genuinely enjoying the Martian Manhunter and Aquaman parts of Brightest Day. Johns seems to be on the ball there (and I guess tomasi too? I dunno what he writes or how the writing is divided up). Fuck firestorm and all his bullshit though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

Really i could find my self caring less about MM and Aqua

Firestorm being the only thing that is intresting


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Deathstorm is irritating and the big bang thing is a little too silly for me. I like the martian villain... I guess her villain name would be Decay?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2010)

Deathstorm Reminds me of the Anti-Spiral Gunman so he is awesome 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 20, 2010)

If only he were that awesome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

I really like to see Ronnie Raymond dead. The whiner.


----------



## shit (Oct 21, 2010)

so I've been getting caught up with Brightest Day
and I had forgotten why I was reading this stuff in the first place
even only reading the main series is like reading random comics in no particular order
12 people is way too many to keep track of without it being mish-mashed to hell

and fucking Martian Manhunter bear hugging a tree on earth that made a forest on Mars grow, wat
where does he come up with this shit?


----------



## illmatic (Oct 21, 2010)

Not just any tree a White Lantern symbol tree. Don't forget in a forest that appeared over night.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2010)

man I'm glad I jumped ship from this


----------



## illmatic (Oct 21, 2010)

Green Lantern *Blackest Night* Motion comic sample
Link removed

Link removed

Pretty neat I suppose.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh fuck me right in the dick, did I just see Kyle Rayner being assertive and badass? What the actual fuck?


----------



## illmatic (Oct 28, 2010)

He didn't seem that surprised that Natu is Sinestro's daughter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 28, 2010)

illmatic said:


> He didn't seem that surprised that Natu is Sinestro's daughter.



Yea that was kinda weird. Hopefully once things calm down he'll have time to reflect on it. Hopefully that will culminate into one awesome comment.

"Hey Sinestro, this _alley rat_ is *BANGING YOUR DAUGHTER*!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2010)

that would be amazing


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought Kyle was one of the few that knew


----------



## The Potential (Oct 31, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Green Lantern *Blackest Night* Motion comic sample
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty neat..


----------



## illmatic (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _BRIGHTEST DAY #13_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 2, 2010)

Second cover makes me NOW they seem to remember about Metamorpho smh


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2010)

ughh hawkworld losing interest


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2010)

People were interested in Hawkworld?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2010)

no, im saying it killed my interest in BD, for that week at least. Like I've said, I like the Aquaman and MM stories.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 5, 2010)

Hawkman was tearing this & that up.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 10, 2010)

rough go magog

overrated ross art averted


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 10, 2010)

Magog bit it.

So much for all the work Johns tried to put into the character since JSA.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 10, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Magog bit it.
> 
> So much for all the work Johns tried to put into the character since JSA.



But I'm guessing Johns signed off on Max killing Magog, which is kind of funny.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 11, 2010)

He didn't really work out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2010)

True. His solo series wasn't much.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrBwKMxhtXQ&[/YOUTUBE]

*Nitpicks...*

The CGI suit to me still looks strange as in rushed/unfinished.The suit could look more organic instead of painted on looking too green & glowy.  "The Green NEON Lantern"

"One of the Most beloved superheroes of all time" lolwut this is the first I am hearing of this.

They are trying bit too hard to show it's going to be fun. Being GL isn't just a game.

I am seeing more Van Wilder then Hal Jordan.


----------



## Rod (Nov 12, 2010)

I've to say I'm really enjoying GenL, also Bennett and Aaron are seriously rocking the boat in this book, issue 13 was great with the fight scenes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2010)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrBwKMxhtXQ&[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Nitpicks...*
> 
> ...



Pretty much that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 13, 2010)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrBwKMxhtXQ&[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Nitpicks...*
> 
> ...





Comic Book Guy said:


> Pretty much that.


Yes. This made me


----------



## Rod (Nov 13, 2010)

N64 standards.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2010)

> Before we roll into the full list of BRIGHTEST DAY solicits, we thought this merited a mention. Heck, the name alone gave us pause. “Aquawar”? As BRIGHTEST DAY barrels toward its grand finale, things heat up for one of the main protagonists and his supporting cast — it’s too early to get into details, but how about a look at the cover to February’s BRIGHTEST DAY #19 and the other key BRIGHTEST DAY titles and a few more clues below?



:rofl
:rofl
:rofl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2010)

An Aquaman event.

Hmm.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Sands (Nov 17, 2010)

Gotta say, I can accept the costume, if I don't look too closely it's acceptable. But the real problem is THAT MASK! 

wth is that? That has to be one of the ugliest versions I've ever seen. 

And I'm still not sold on Ryan Reynolds as Hal. He seems to be making it too light. Not that Hal can't be light, it's just that this is moving into cheesy rom-com territory. I hope Blake Lively's acting is better in the movie than it is in the previews and trailer...
Cause this whole movie is looking rather rushed.

The suit looks a bit better in the space scenes than it does on the Earth ones. But the mask...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks intristing, for an introductory piece - you know depending on how well this one does if the studio goes with more mature story arcs for the Green Lantern film Franchise I wouldn't mind an alternate take on the destruction of Jordan's city where its wiped out by Terrorists he wipes out the other lanterns and kills all the guardians but one who gives the power of the Lantern to Kyle Rayner who kills Jordan stopping him from creating a Paradox and bring back the people killed in his city.

Thats where I think the Green Lantern franchise should run to in time.

First things 1st Film 1 Next Year.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the trailer. Although, to be honest, I'm still expecting it to be the Transformers movie but in Space: All CGI, no story. So yeah, I dig this.

I do think that Tomar Re looked pretty great, Sinestro's "Woah, I'm so damn high" face cracks me up, the stone ring is neat(the actual GL rings woulda been too tacky). My only nitpick is that Hector Hammond looks like a retarded pig-man.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Picked up GLC, Bedard is really settling in with the title. I love that he can write Kyle as a badass while still making him Kyle.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2010)

I came in, I read Aquawar...I thought of Leon from SPill....then I walked out.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 17, 2010)

I could've sworn someone's job was to catch stuff like this. I really dont get how DC lets so much of this stuff get past them. Remember when Batwoman became the new Batman?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I could've sworn someone's job was to catch stuff like this. I really dont get how DC lets so much of this stuff get past them. Remember when Batwoman became the new Batman?



I'm very curious to know what happed to him


----------



## Rod (Nov 17, 2010)

Hah Max Lord. You made everyone forget about you.


But one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2010)

I just fucking read Generation Lost

Annnnnnnd


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

/reads new Green Lantern

what


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> /reads new Green Lantern
> 
> what



Okay, finally read the issue. What indeed.

This issue was straight bad, and really drove home why I'm growing tired of his Hal Jordan. Looks before he leaps, and unafraid of everything but "letting people in" pretty much completely describes his character.

He's like a caricature.

And Barry's whole "he's a murderer!" thing was retarded (Was prof zoom getting neck snapped retconned?). The whole Green Arrow thing was a ridiculously random bromance triangle.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 17, 2010)

GL.

Son of a diddily.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Okay, finally read the issue. What indeed.
> 
> This issue was straight bad, and really drove home why I'm growing tired of his Hal Jordan. Looks before he leaps, and unafraid of everything but "letting people in" pretty much completely describes his character.
> 
> ...



I liked that bit. Although, by that point in the book, it was pretty much Green Lantern: The Jerry Springer issue to me. All it needed was Carol in her hooker costume getting involved.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK GREEN LANTERN

This is fucking bad man. I'm soooooo tired of this GA/Flash fighting to be Hal's bff bullshit. "Green Arrow would understand." Yesh, he said that like he's telling his wife that his ex understood him better. 

I am curious as to if the Indigo Tribe are all psycho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

FISTICUFFS ENABLED


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I liked that bit. Although, by that point in the book, it was pretty much Green Lantern: The Jerry Springer issue to me. All it needed was Carol in her hooker costume getting involved.



It just seemed so catty and petty. Like Hal was making an excuse.



Chaos Ghost said:


> FISTICUFFS ENABLED



I KNOW!

And while I knew that Kyle was gonna lose, the whole "who trained you?" *GUT PUNCH* "Batman." was the shit.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

I will say this about GL, the "I'm, uh, I'm going to fix that" was great. And so was the look on Barry's face when he took his wallet back.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2010)

Man Parallax sure gets around, how many hosts has he had lately?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

3 I think? whats weird is they've never made the host a member of the sinestro corps. it's never a character that he'll get to stick with.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree with you there, Barry's face was priceless. I overlooked it the first time I read it.

Oh yea, what's the reason that all the entities are on earth and taking human hosts? I think I missed that somewhere.



Petes12 said:


> 3 I think? whats weird is they've never made the host a member of the sinestro corps.


I've always attributed that to the idea that Parallax seems to enjoy infecting and taking control over his hosts as they succumb to the fear. So Parallax using a sinestro corps member as a host would be like a hunter shooting a deer that walked up and put it's head right on the barrel.

Yea, it's easily doable, but where's the fun?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

apparently they all originate from earth because thats where the white light was.


And I just think it'd be good to have Parallax in a body it'll stick with for more than 1 issue. Maybe if it made Sinestro it's host they'd actually start fighting again


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh yea, what's the reason that all the entities are on earth and taking human hosts? I think I missed that somewhere.



Didn't you hear? ALL LIFE STARTED ON EARTH!!!!!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> apparently they all originate from earth because thats where the white light was.



I get that, but what's the explanation for them all showing up on earth now? Parallax is being controlled to some degree, so that makes sense, but the others have been doing whatever since the dawn of life, so why come back to earth now?

I assumed it was due to the uncovering of the entity and the presence of the white lantern/energy, but I don't remember reading that anywhere.



> And I just think it'd be good to have Parallax in a body it'll stick with for more than 1 issue. Maybe if it made Sinestro it's host they'd actually start fighting again


I'd also like to see that happen. 

I could see that happening in a scenario where Parallax+unwilling host are fighting another entity/willing host, and Parallax is getting beat due to having to fight on two fronts. Sinestro then offers himself as a host and Parallax accepts so that it can win.

Of course, this would require Sinestro and Parallax to have common enemies.

But yea It kinda bugs me that we haven't seen an entity/host on entity/host slugfest yet. I would love to see Ion (Sodam) go up against parallax or the butcher.

It sucks that the only time we got to see him really fight somebody as Ion was when he was a rookie with it.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2010)

Flash Parallax


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I get that, but what's the explanation for them all showing up on earth now? Parallax is being controlled to some degree, so that makes sense, but the others have been doing whatever since the dawn of life, so why come back to earth now?
> 
> I assumed it was due to the uncovering of the entity and the presence of the white lantern/energy, but I don't remember reading that anywhere.



And not just Earth......_The USA_

Because the States is the only place in _the universe_ that has any strong emotions.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2010)

I can buy the ophydius being in las vegas, but rage should be in germany, hope in china and paralax in Jeph Loeb's house.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I get that, but what's the explanation for them all showing up on earth now?



I guess they never left.

and rage in germany? really? try middle east.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It just seemed so catty and petty. Like Hal was making an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have we ever had any extended Batman and Sinestro interaction?


Whip Whirlwind said:


> I agree with you there, Barry's face was priceless. I overlooked it the first time I read it.
> 
> Oh yea, what's the reason that all the entities are on earth and taking human hosts? I think I missed that somewhere.
> 
> ...


I've always taken it as Parallax wanted to inhabit someone who _has_
great fear in their heart, instead of someone who could inflict great fear. Like imo, Sinestro is a scary muthafucka, but I doubt he actually fears anything at this point.

EDIT: I also assumed that the entinties are in the US to be near the White Lantern?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2010)

that would make sense


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

I just hope it's stated somewhere down the line. Just one mention of how the unearthing of the white entity will draw the others to it.

I guess we're supposed to make the assumption, but it still kinda bugs me.

Also, while im complaining, am I the only one who has gotten kind of bored of the* "*insert character here* is now host to *instert entity here*!"* cliffhanger?

Since GL 50 we've had:

Hal+Parallax...again! 
Sinestro+Entity? OMGNOWAI! 
Hector Hammond+Ophidian! 
Barralax!

And 2 of those cliffhangers resulted in absolutely nothing, with Hal being free from Parallax the moment he was no longer needed, and Sinestro accomplishing jack shit with the entity.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

Really, bringing the action back to earth for a while was a good idea, except of course johns doesn't really capitalize on it at all. When was the last time hal wasn't in costume?


...not to mention kyle rayner


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Really, bringing the action back to earth for a while was a good idea, except of course johns doesn't really capitalize on it at all. When was the last time hal wasn't in costume?
> 
> 
> ...not to mention kyle rayner



The only thing more boring than Green Lantern Hal is civilian Hal
And Kyle isn't on earth on a regular basis iirc.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

You can make any character interesting with some decent writing. The complete lack of a personal life is part of what makes him boring though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> You can make any character interesting with some decent writing. The complete lack of a personal life is part of what makes him boring though.



IDK man. You put Brubaker, Rucka, and Gail Simone on a book about Wonder Woman or Hal and I still wouldn't  care


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> You can make any character interesting with some decent writing. The complete lack of a personal life is part of what makes him boring though.



Yup, and its not even like Personal life is synonymous with more time out of uniform/away from the corps.

Just give the guy a breather. It's like Hal is on superhero duty 24/7, and the only social interaction he gets is during the middle of huge superhero incidents. For instance, the Barry/Hal heart to heart would have been a lot better if it hadn't been in the middle of the current clusterfuck that's going on right now.

We don't even get to see what Hal's thinking anymore, its just constant reaction to whatever cosmic threat Johns has cooked up.

One thing that comes to mind for  me is, with the current truce, was anybody else hoping for some Sinestro/Hal interaction that highlighted the fact that these two used to be great friends with huge amounts of respect for each other?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok wonder woman seems to be a tough one, though I think its because writers are too afraid to make her less than perfect, personally.

Hal should be easy, it's a mystery why Johns cant do it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Johns is great at focusing on the fundamental traits of a character, the things that made us love the character in the first place, and then bringing those traits to the forefront.

Sometimes it's great, but sometimes it leads to an oversimplification of the character.

EDIT: Also, I think the fact that he loves Hal as much as he does can be a negative just as much as it can be a positive.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2010)

Mahnke is fucking awesome, he even pulls off the Barallax


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

ok Dc heroes and their obsession with "the Line" needs to be reevaluated

and didn't barry kill some one him self where dose he get off judging ollie?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

To be fair, Barry killed Zoom as a last ditch effort to stop him from killing Iris. Ollie just killed to get revenge.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Mahnke is fucking awesome, he even pulls off the Barallax



That is indeed a very awesome picture


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> To be fair, Barry killed Zoom as a last ditch effort to stop him from killing Iris. Ollie just killed to get revenge.



on  a guy who nuked a city and killed what was practically his granddaughter


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah its understandable revenge but its still revenge. that's very different from killing in self-defense or 'defense of others'.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

then why  did they give wonder woman shit for killing lordd?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

because i guess superman and batman never ever kill even to defend people? ...except of course when batman decided to stalk joe chill for a month torturing him, then reveals to chill he created batman, and then gives him a gun to commit suicide with. thank you morrison!

but i bet barry got shit too at the time. I'm just saying, barry giving ollie shit isn't really that hypocritical.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> because i guess superman and batman never ever kill even to defend people? ...except of course when batman decided to stalk joe chill for a month torturing him, then reveals to chill he created batman, and then gives him a gun to commit suicide with. thank you morrison!
> 
> but i bet barry got shit too at the time. I'm just saying, barry giving ollie shit isn't really that hypocritical.



fine it may not be "hypocritical" but it highlights one of the reasons i dont care for DC as a  hole


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ok Dc heroes and their obsession with "the Line" needs to be reevaluated
> 
> and didn't barry kill some one him self where dose he get off judging ollie?



A difference between accidently snapping someone's neck in the heat of the moment and hunting a guy down and shooting an arrow into his brain


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 18, 2010)

Parallax + Speed Force. . .

This can only end in serious jobbing.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 18, 2010)

Ollie killed Prometheus is cold blood, Barry is right that is crossing the line.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Castiel said:


> A difference between accidently snapping someone's neck in the heat of the moment and hunting a guy down and shooting an arrow into his brain



if any thing i consider the Former to be worse in this context

it shows a lack of control



> Ollie killed Prometheus is cold blood, Barry is right that is crossing the line.


 they need to redefine the line then cause ollie was completely justified


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> fine it may not be "hypocritical" but it highlights one of the reasons i dont care for DC as a  hole



not very common in marvel either. basically just punisher and wolverine kill. iron man once or twice in self defense.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> not very common in marvel either. basically just punisher and wolverine kill. iron man once or twice in self defense.



thor killed the sentry, and no one complained

no one gave  Nova shit for tearing Anhilus apart

u think any one will complain that steve rogers finally killed the red skull


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2010)

true, compared to how they treated wonder woman it's pretty silly. oddly batman had no problem with catwoman shooting black skull in the head.

but I get it with ollie, dude did go hunting for prometheus for straight up premeditated murder.


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd say the discrepancy with Bruce's personality is as simple as different writers in this case, even if it's possible to argue that he may hold Diana and Selina in different pedestals and expectations, the very fact that it refers to the act of_"murdering"_ turns incomprehensible how he holds grudge against one so long and instantly recognizes the other's situation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Rod said:


> I'd say the discrepancy with Bruce's personality is as simple as different writers in this case, even if it's possible to argue that he may hold Diana and Selina in different pedestals and expectations, the very fact that it refers to the act of_"murdering"_ turns incomprehensible how he holds grudge against one so long and instantly recognizes the other's situation.



"its ok for the one who puts out to kill someone"


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes Brubaker (top of mind tbh) took it too cheap, Bruce is like there fixing some stuff in cave and just goes: 

_"That's cool, that's cool Selina, you just had no choice I can understand that."_

Then:

_"Diana, you bitch. There's always another option. There will be always another option." _



Disparity.:rofl


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> "its ok for the one who puts out to kill someone"



well it's true...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

As an Ollie fan, there's really nothing you can compare it to. It was cold blooded, premeditated murder that Ollie planned from the moment they let Prometheus go.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2010)

I still think it was justified.  When you nuke a city killing millions you really don't deserve to live.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I still think it was justified.  When you nuke a city killing millions you really don't deserve to live.



Oh no doubt. I wasn't disputing that. Just the fact that it was still a different animal than your average superhero killing


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 19, 2010)

If Batman can keep from killing the Joker after all hes done then I really don't see how someone can argue that Ollie is justified. 

Sure Prometheus is a criminal and committed a horrible crime but hunting someone down while their not even commiting a crime and killing them is a lot worse than simply killing a villain while your trying to save someone's life.

The "line" is somewhere between killing in the line of duty and killing just to keep the villain off the street.

Also in Marvel they tend not to care about killing on the Avengers/cosmic scale but on the street level scale its a big deal.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2010)

Really, Ollie was just speeding up the whole ordeal.

Had he arrested Prometheus in the traditional manner, he'd be tried, found guilty, then jump to the front of death row like a handicapped kid in line for a roller coaster.



SasuOna said:


> If Batman can keep from killing the Joker after all hes done then I really don't see how someone can argue that Ollie is justified.



I dunno, I think its kind of silly that the Joker is still alive. The only argument is that he's insane as opposed to just bad.

Actually, im curious, has a random cop/arkham employee ever tried to kill the joker? At this point, I think it'd be a little ridiculous if they haven't.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2010)

Death Row is never fast-tracked like that but thats not really the point (nor is whether prometheus deserved it, because of course he did). It's not about Prometheus, it's about Ollie, and where Ollie's head was at when he killed the guy. 

If you've seen Dexter... that's a guy who's justified in every kill he makes. But he's still a creepy (awesome) serial killer, who only kills those people because he likes killing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> If Batman can keep from killing the Joker after all hes done then I really don't see how someone can argue that Ollie is justified.
> 
> Sure Prometheus is a criminal and committed a horrible crime but hunting someone down while their not even commiting a crime and killing them is a lot worse than simply killing a villain while your trying to save someone's life.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but, the thing there is that Joker is only alive because Batman is strong willed and projects that to his proteges, the ones who have the most contact with Joker. That doesn't mean Joker _shouldn't_ have been killed by now. 

Which, not to mention, Bruce almost did kill Joker after Death in the Family, but was stopped by Superman(I think?)


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2010)

I wonder, canonically, how much damage Joker's actually done.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I wonder, canonically, how much damage Joker's actually done.



Damn good question. I'd love to see his canon kill count like how they use to do in War Machine


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> If Batman can keep from killing the Joker after all hes done then I really don't see how someone can argue that Ollie is justified.



BATMAN

IS

A

DUMBSHIT! 

all those moral victory's he keeps telling him self he wins by not killing that "Death worshiping Garbage" [ *Quote* Jason Todd] doesn't change the fact that this lack of action leads to the joker continually  taking lives and much worse


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2010)

Really more Arkham Asylum's fault. It should be fair to assume that once you put Joker away he won't get back out, but somehow it keeps happening.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Really more Arkham Asylum's fault. It should be fair to assume that once you put Joker away he won't get back out, but somehow it keeps happening.



and u know id agree if was a super villian with less lives to his name

But when this pattern has been going on for years i blame Batman more then arkaham


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2010)

that was the other thing i was wondering, how many times has he actually gotten out? because the only one I've actually read was when the black glove broke him out in RIP.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Really more Arkham Asylum's fault. It should be fair to assume that once you put Joker away he won't get back out, but somehow it keeps happening.



No matter where you place the blame it essentially comes down to "its a comic book, joker's his main villain."

Not saying that isn't obvious, just that there's no plausible in universe explanation. For example, Lex Luthor makes sense, due to his intelligence, resources, and allies. He's able to work the system to his advantage and also sway public opinion so that when he walks out his public image isn't of a man guilty of whatever.

With the Joker, there's no explanation for why Bruce Wayne hasn't used his resources to make Arkham the most secure facility on the planet. Just as there's no explanation for why someone (relatives of victims, arkham employees/cops who want him dead and have easy access, government agencies, etc.) hasn't killed him yet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

joker is only one part of the problem the DC universe as a hole is so fucking retarded when it comes to the line

its why i think the green lanterns being allowed to kill was one of the best moments in the SCW

and then u get crap like superman giving shit to supergirl about being careful not to kill *SUPERBOY PRIME*


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

We are just, in the end, discussing reasons that financial departments solicit writers to come up with so we can live that illusion (one that we want to be in) that there's indeed a logic behind it even though sadly the logic is indeed in the real world.

I mean, no matter how outraged I get for the Joker not being killed, or how much try to come up with excuses for that like Batman being righteous etc... Eventually, the unique explanation is simply eliminating characters like one of these result in closing the doors for many more possibilities than otherwise, all this stuff just belongs to a company who as any other is driven and has in it's core objective the gain, (un)fortunately, even if unsatisfactory or heartless for many, that's the primary reason.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2010)

Why does Zen Aku wanna see villains getting killed so much?  Like who fucking cares?  And even if they are killed there's probably a good chance they'd be revived at some point down the line.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Why does Zen Aku wanna see villains getting killed so much?  Like who fucking cares?  And even if they are killed there's probably a good chance they'd be revived at some point down the line.



I can't speak for Ragebrother, but my gripe is that some villians so clearly need to be offed and it doesn't happen. The fact that the Spectre had to kill a superpowered rapist like Dr. Light makes me question this "line" thats always dicussed.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 19, 2010)

I mean I can see your point, but its something I just never really cared about


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Why does Zen Aku wanna see villains getting killed so much?  Like who fucking cares?  And even if they are killed there's probably a good chance they'd be revived at some point down the line.





Chaos Ghost said:


> I can't speak for Ragebrother, but my gripe is that some villians so clearly need to be offed and it doesn't happen. The fact that the Spectre had to kill a superpowered rapist like Dr. Light makes me question this "line" thats always dicussed.



Ghost pretty much nailed it

its not that i want them to die, its the logic behind not killing them that pisses me off, and the cry baby bullshit that  follows when some one like Ollie dose the Smart Logical thing  and  just  gets it over with

and Allen being all high and mighty while looking his nose down at him really pisses me off


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> if any thing i consider the Former to be worse in this context
> 
> it shows a lack of control


That was like maybe 10 years ago in continuity time, not counting the years of subjective time that Barry might have gone through when he was in the speed force.

Ollie's was probably not even a month ago


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> That was like maybe 10 years ago in continuity time, not counting the years of subjective time that Barry might have gone through when he was in the speed force.
> 
> Ollie's was probably not even a month ago




So he still killed some one

and he is still acting Holier then thou


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2010)

It's never really bothered me.

Its just another part of DC being more idealized and Marvel being more realistic when it comes to morality.


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, Batman shot Darskeid. 


When think about I laugh, I mean mofo (Darkseid) went out using Skinny Jeans.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2010)

He kind of got forgiven for the whole death thing once Zoom came back to life and then retconned away all of Barry's happy childhood memories


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

Rod said:


> Well, Batman shot Darskeid.



which was awesome

but i wonder if now that hes back hes gonna get emo about killing him


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm more ok with the fact that Joker breaks out all of the time then i would be with him beeing ressurected every 8 months or so.

And white Lantern Batman knows about Max Lord. This will be interresting.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I can't speak for Ragebrother, but my gripe is that some villians so clearly need to be offed and it doesn't happen. The fact that the Spectre had to kill a superpowered rapist like Dr. Light makes me question this "line" thats always dicussed.



It doesn't work within Serialized universes with rotating creators. Also Dr. Light doesn't have near he popularity of the characters like Joker or Luthor which also doesn't give them as much page time which in turn increases the reasons to have them killed. 

Or to put that into comic terms


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> which was awesome
> 
> but i wonder if now that hes back hes gonna get emo about killing him



batman never gets emo and most certainly never admits he was wrong about anything


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> It doesn't work within Serialized universes with rotating creators. Also Dr. Light doesn't have near he popularity of the characters like Joker or Luthor which also doesn't give them as much page time which in turn increases the reasons to have them killed.
> 
> Or to put that into comic terms



I'm not talking about from the perspective of us, the reader, because we all know it comes to story writing and popularity, but moreso the in-universe reasons as to why the deed isn't done. Seriously, Dr. Light was an increbily strong super smart super rapist. I recall a panel (may have been from FC iirc) where he had Donna Troy, Wonder Girl, and Starfire stripped in his hotel room for Dr. Light's Bright Sexy Time. So. As a hero in the DCU, I see no reason not to kill him.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2010)

why bother when you can just mindrape him apparently


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> why bother when you can just mindrape him apparently


Some good that did


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm not talking about from the perspective of us, the reader, because we all know it comes to story writing and popularity, but moreso the in-universe reasons as to why the deed isn't done. Seriously, Dr. Light was an increbily strong super smart super rapist. I recall a panel (may have been from FC iirc) where he had Donna Troy, Wonder Girl, and Starfire stripped in his hotel room for Dr. Light's Bright Sexy Time. So. As a hero in the DCU, I see no reason not to kill him.



Theres a lot of reasons in-universe not to kill guys beyond the Killing is Wrong.

Escalation being one and from a World with about a million ways to end it hanging out on it in both the DC and Marvel Universes its probably the last bees nest you want to shake

The Main one however is this


Doing Horrible things because of Horrible things out of fear is never a good solution.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Theres a lot of reasons in-universe not to kill guys beyond the Killing is Wrong.
> 
> Escalation being one and from a World with about a million ways to end it hanging out on it in both the DC and Marvel Universes its probably the last bees nest you want to shake
> 
> ...



Screw that. If I were in DCU, fuckers like Joker were going down. And if doing so lead me down the path of being a villain myself? Fuck it. I'm sure some other hero will put me down too


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats a hardcore thought process but look at it this way as powerful as superman is even he can be put in a situation where he has to kill to save someone. 

This isn't a bad thing but at the same time your corrupting your morals and becoming more like the villain.

Also with Batman there are other reasons like for example if he started killing villains then the police would stop abiding his presence and go after him because hes now become a vigilante and taking the law out of their hands.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Also with Batman there are other reasons like for example if he started killing villains then the police would stop abiding his presence and go after him because hes now become a vigilante and taking the law out of their hands.



I feel like....if anyone could get away with murder it's Bruce


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

Hahaha hei this discussion is about Brightest Day, guys. 



A much interesting event.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2010)

This conversation is now about *MURDER!!*  

Alive Boston Brand was a Dick. He should thank Hook for *MURDERING HIM IN THE CHEST*


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This conversation is now about *MURDER!!*
> 
> Alive Boston Brand was a Dick. He should thank Hook for *MURDERING HIM IN THE CHEST*



i was  gonna rage if they killed him  again

that would of just been mean spirited


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

I love how Bruce just disappears. What a fucking asshole, the guy was dying there and he just gets the fuck out, and goes _"about max, we need to talk"_ /batcareface. 



Also even the best can commit mistakes sometimes, look how Ivan depicted the new Batsuit and belt in the BD #13, and here Bruce, for some weird reason, is using the new suit but previous belt? Then for some other reason, out of nowhere, it is changed to new belt again without him leaving the building, in the first place.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2010)

evidently the white entity thing prefers square buckles. I caught that too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This conversation is now about *MURDER!!*
> 
> Alive Boston Brand was a Dick. He should thank Hook for *MURDERING HIM IN THE CHEST*





Zen-aku said:


> i was  gonna rage if they killed him  again
> 
> that would of just been mean spirited



First, lmao @ MURDERING HIM IN THE CHEST 

Second....if they'd killed Deadman just after reviving him...fuck it, I would've LOLed


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't read BD since issue 2 but I really do like how Reis drew Batman


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 20, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I  really do like how Reis draws everything



Oh, I agree


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> First, lmao @ MURDERING HIM IN THE CHEST
> 
> Second....if they'd killed Deadman just after reviving him...fuck it, I would've LOLed



Ha same here. It would have been some pretty nice trolling.


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Nov 26, 2010)

Just read Green Lantern Corps 54. I like the storyline, but...

...anyone else missing the Vath Sarn/Isamot bromance?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 26, 2010)

The man with a pigeon said:


> Just read Green Lantern Corps 54. I like the storyline, but...
> 
> ...anyone else missing the Vath Sarn/Isamot bromance?



Oh definitely. Vath and Isamot are two of my favorite GLs, especially Vath. I miss them both.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2010)

2

a bit late, but DC released an official complete reading list for blackest night, some of the placements are interesting


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2010)

here's my suggest reading list:

here.

and i dont care if ya'll think that was lame, it's the goshdarn batruth and you know it


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2010)

^

lol
lol
lol

Bloody fucking hilarious


----------



## mow (Nov 29, 2010)

bitches don't know bout mah mad MSPaint skillz


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

This could probably go in the general DC thread, but fuck it.



YA'LL AINT READY!


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2010)

More John Steward is always a good thing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

John Stewart is awesome, but John Stewart vs. Vril Dox? GODDAMN.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 30, 2010)

Slice said:


> More John Steward is always a good thing



Stewart

With a '_t_'


----------



## Glued (Dec 1, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> no, im saying it killed my interest in BD, for that week at least. Like I've said, I like the Aquaman and MM stories.



Aquaman is freakin awesome in Brightest day.

So is Black Manta,

"You of all people should know how important sons are to their fathers."


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2010)

And now I give you possibly some of the worst art I have ever seen.




Go to the last panel of the preview look at Bruce's Face. Try not to laugh, hell the whole thing is all over the place.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2010)

I looked, I laughed...then I saw who the artist was.

What the fuck?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2010)

gonna guess its on purpose to show the wrongness of the whole situation


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2010)

That's right, isn't this whole thing just an image that crazy martian bitch is projecting into his head?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2010)

It's still bad art


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2010)

and he thinks it's years in the future, his son is grown up


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2010)

Parallax said:


> It's still bad art



Its certainly below par for him, but I don't mind it so bad since the distorted faces are intentional.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2010)

That or it's just the weirdness of his style + the fact that they're old now. I dunno, I dont think its very unusual for gleason.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2010)

truth be told I don't like Gleason's art very much


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2010)

Brightest Day has been my guilty pleasure. I think it's the most ridiculous tripe ever, yet I "read" it every week... Whenever Reis pencils... and it's not about Aquaman... or Hawkman... or Black Lanterns... or Firestorm, gay gay Firestrom.


----------



## Slice (Dec 3, 2010)

I think i am going to read this, just to see how the art is handled in the rest of the issue.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2010)

Once I got to read it properly it didn't bother me at all.

Pretty gruesome issue though, for such a mainstream comic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Slice said:


> I think i am going to read this, just to see how the art is handled in the rest of the issue.


I liked it.



Petes12 said:


> Once I got to read it properly it didn't bother me at all.
> 
> Pretty gruesome issue though, for such a mainstream comic.



Yeah, I had to double take at 
*Spoiler*: __ 



headless Flash


----------



## Glued (Dec 4, 2010)

Hawkgirl choked Hath-set to death with her thighs... um yeah.

don't know what to say


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm just reading to see how it'll tie into the next GL event.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2010)

My face when Brightest Day


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Brightest Day fails as an event on almost every level. Wasn't the whole point of the book supposed to be justifying why these people were resurrected?

Aquaman, Martian Manhunter, and Professor Zoom didn't really need that justification, since Aquaman and MM are pretty big characters and we saw that Prof Zoom needed to be resurrected so rebirth could take place.

But of the rest? The only one that makes me think "I'm so glad this dude was resurrected" as a result of his current stories is Maxwell Lord.

The one I'm most pissed about would have to be Digger. He's an incredibly boring character, and adding ENERGY BOOMERANGS does not change that. Owen Harkness was the better character by a long shot.


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

I already hate Hawk



I understand he's the spirit of War, but so what, Wondy is the Spirit of Truth and Uncle Sam is the Spirit of Freedom and neither were as boring as this meat head.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

And I'm not sure if this is just me being a young whippersnapper, but I liked feisty chick hawk much more than I like douchey ogre hawk.

Seems like another case of unjustifiably swapping a modern character for their silver age counterpart


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And I'm not sure if this is just me being a young whippersnapper, but I liked feisty chick hawk much more than I like douchey ogre hawk.
> 
> Seems like another case of unjustifiably swapping a modern character for their silver age counterpart



Honestly didn't know about chick Hawk until BN when they killed her

But from what little I saw I liked her. I think if I see him in more stuff not being a fucking bully I'd like man Hawk


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know, I kind of agree with Hawk.

About destroying the Jukebox that is.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I don't know, I kind of agree with Hawk.
> 
> About destroying the Jukebox that is.



We all do Kilo. That's not the point and you know it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But from what little I saw I liked her. I think if I see him in more stuff not being a fucking bully I'd like man Hawk



Yea...I'm just being bitter about Owen Mercer. Portrayed as an anti-villain on the level of the Secret Six at his absolute worst, portrayed as working side by side with Nightwing and Supergirl at his best.

His death? Getting killed by the rogues for MURDERING CHIILDREN AND THEN FEEDING THEM TO HIS ZOMBIE DAD.

And he had more potential as a character due to his speed abilities and the fact that he had the blood of both professor zoom and cobalt blue running through his veins. Yes, this means he was Bart Allen's half brother.

But no. Australian with energy rangs' gets to live.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> His death? Getting killed by the rogues for MURDERING CHIILDREN AND THEN FEEDING THEM TO HIS ZOMBIE DAD.



Haters gonna hate, but the panels with Cold pushing him into the pit and then the The Rogues overlooking him was the best thing about Blackest Night.


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Diggor would be more awesome if he did more stupid Silver Age stuff like time travel boomerangs.

If your going to bring back a Silver Age character, make him go 100% Silver Age. To the point where becomes a living modern day parody


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Haters gonna hate, but the panels with Cold pushing him into the pit and then the The Rogues overlooking him was the best thing about Blackest Night.



No. It made absolutely no sense.

If you're going to kill a character off, at least do it in a way that shows respect to the character. Or at the very least, have him in character.

It was such a blatant show of "I don't care what makes sense, I want my silver age captain boomerang."

It's not the first time that Geoff Johns has basically treated the DCU like his own personal fanfiction, its just one of the more obvious. Of course, he can get away with it because Owen was a C lister.



Ben Grimm said:


> Diggor would be more awesome if he did more stupid Silver Age stuff like time travel boomerangs.
> 
> If your going to bring back a Silver Age character, make him go 100% Silver Age. To the point where becomes a living modern day parody



Thank you. It seems like Johns' is trying to put the same badass sheen on Boomerang that he did on Cold. But for Cold, his origin (and modern retellings of it) actually support him being a badass.

Captain Boomerang's origin and history is filled with so much ridiculousness and fail that in the modern age he cant' really be taken seriously at all.

I mean come on,



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Secretly the illegitimate son of an American soldier and an Australian woman, Harkness was raised in poverty, during which time he developed great skill in making boomerangs, and in using them as weapons. As a young adult, he was hired as a performer and boomerang promoter by a toy company which was, unbeknownst to him, owned by his biological father. Audiences ridiculed him, and a resentful Harkness turned to using his boomerangs for crime.



The guy's origin basically boils down to being booed into a life of crime. SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> No. It made absolutely no sense.
> 
> If you're going to kill a character off, at least do it in a way that shows respect to the character. Or at the very least, have him in character.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying it made sense. A good chunk of BN didn't make it sense. It was just awesome the way it happened.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Boomerang Jr's heel turn, I didn't like. I was like WTF?! and then shook my head at the end of the issue.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm not saying it made sense. A good chunk of BN didn't make it sense. It was just awesome the way it happened.



So what you're saying is that HAD it made sense, it would have been awesome? That I can get behind. 

I can see how someone ignorant of the character would like the scene, because it was executed pretty well.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Boomerang Jr's heel turn, I didn't like. I was like WTF?! and then shook my head at the end of the issue.



Pretty much.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2010)

The death of Owen really sucked not only cause I could care less about Digger but the fact like WW has been saying he had much more potential.  ESPECIALLY since Zoom is back in the picture.  It just seemed like a waste.


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Thank you. It seems like Johns' is trying to put the same badass sheen on Boomerang that he did on Cold. But for Cold, his origin (and modern retellings of it) actually support him being a badass.
> 
> Captain Boomerang's origin and history is filled with so much ridiculousness and fail that in the modern age he cant' really be taken seriously at all.
> 
> ...



That has got to be the most awesome Origin Story EVER! The Universe would explode if Diggor teamed up with Lobo. Just look at Lobo, he can smoke a cigar in the vacuum of space. In a novel, he ripped out a man's brain and stuffed it into a computer and it worked. He defies logic.

Make Diggor go 100% clown and you have a recipe for greatness.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2010)

Parallax said:


> The death of Owen really sucked not only cause I could care less about Digger but the fact like WW has been saying he had much more potential.  ESPECIALLY since Zoom is back in the picture.  It just seemed like a waste.



Yup. The fact that he died shortly after the return of both Zoom and Kid Flash was really a bummer.



Ben Grimm said:


> Make Diggor go 100% clown and you have a recipe for greatness.



I doubt that would ever happen though. Johns is going to continue writing him in the same way he does the other rogues, except its not going to make sense because Digger is a joke.

I suppose there's the chance that Johns will retcon Digger's origins, since we all know how much Johns loooves retcons.

I've become really bitter towards Johns lately. I think his retconning of Barry's origin was the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had problems with Johns lately but his retcons are not one of them. They almost always are successful at 'reinvigorating' characters. It's still a great strength of his. I dunno why anyone would care about having the old captain boomerang back rather than just using the new one (and probably make him turn evil over time). But he's made a lot more good changes than bad ones.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah I don't find retcons to be John's weakness.  Honestly as long as they're not catastrophic I could care less about the retcons especially if they yield for more exciting and fresh stories.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm fine with his green lantern ones, they've reinvigorated the mythos and led to some great stories.

But killing off Barry's mom and having his dad take the blame for it was really stupid imo. One of my favorite things about Barry was that he wasn't motivated by any tragedy, he was just a guy who got powers and decided to help people.

And other than the "Zoom killed my mom!" bit in flash:rebirth, I really can't see it being used for any new stories.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 8, 2010)

I cant believe you actually cared one way or another about barry before he reappeared recently. He got killed off before I was even born, and I'm guessing you too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea, the year I was born actually. However I have read a few pre-crisis stories with him, as well as CoIE. Either way it's irrelevant, I liked his original origin. In the DCU, it seems like personal tragedy is a prerequisite to being a hero. I'm a fan of any origin that goes against that, and it annoys me whenever writers go out of their way to inject tragedy for tragedy's sake. Its one of the reasons I don't like Identity Crisis (although for Tim it wasn't a retcon).

The retcon of Barry's origin just seemed unnecessary. All it really did was give him another reason to hate Prof Zoom.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 8, 2010)

If I recall correctly in the first issue of The Flash Vol 3, The death of Barry's mother is implied as what drives Barry to make sure every CSI/Forensic science case he works on gets justice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2010)

Fair enough, there is that. Again though, that implies you need personal tragedy to have an intense drive for justice.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2010)

that's cause it builds for great drama man!


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2010)

Plus, isn't it kinda true? I seem to remember hearing somewhere that a good number of cops take up the job because of some past tragedy that drives them.

That said, I always liked that Barry just had a strong sense of justice. He really fits the "with great power comes great responsibility" line more than the other heroes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> That said, I always liked that Barry just had a strong sense of justice. He really fits the "with great power comes great responsibility" line more than the other heroes.



Exactly. The retcon takes away from that a little.

Same with Tim Drake. I LOVED that his origin boiled down to "Batman needs a Robin, Nightwing won't be Robin, I can do this." It's the spidey line but without the powers. Now he's got the same drive that Bruce and Dick do, and it takes away from the originality of the character.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 8, 2010)

spider-man's driven by uncle ben's death. 

besides, i thought the retcon accounted for barry's decision to be a police scientist, not a superhero.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> spider-man's driven by uncle ben's death.



Yea, but the line still applies. Spider-Man's the one who isn't really driven by "with great power comes great responsibility"



> besides, i thought the retcon accounted for barry's decision to be a police scientist, not a superhero.



The retcon accounted for Barry's strong sense of justice, which would apply to his choice to be both a police scientist and a superhero.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> *spider-man's driven by uncle ben's death. *
> 
> besides, i thought the retcon accounted for barry's decision to be a police scientist, not a superhero.



This is the point. A lot of heroes are driven by a tragedy. And that tragedy leads them to a sense of justice. Barry Allen was just a man who wanted to do good. No tragedy, just a pure heart. And that is so much more potent and special, in my opinion.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 8, 2010)

its not that special. superman is hardly driven by personal tragedy, or wonder woman, captain america, thor... you get the point. its hard for me to care about a minor change like that to a character that hadn't even been in comics properly for, what, 25 years?


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, yeah. That's why I said "most" and "a lot". Not all are like that, though a good number of them are. To be honest, the only reason I care about this retcon is because I love Barry Allen, and because I just think he was better off without it.


----------



## Glued (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow, J'onn buried and dug a grave for every single member of his race.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wow, J'onn buried and dug a grave for every single member of his race.


And killed the old Justice League... 









in his mind!!!!!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 9, 2010)

Apparently Johns will write another third book after brightest day ends, and it will have Aquaman in it...

Even though I've had my complaints about Johns I'd love to see him take over Justice League. Brightest Day probably could've been really good if it'd been adapted to just being story arcs in the Justice League comic, instead of a mini-series.


----------



## Glued (Dec 9, 2010)

Brightest day would have been better without Hawkman, Hawkgirl and Hawk.

Especially Hawk, I mean he defines ogre. He has no redeeming quality.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 9, 2010)

If the hawkworld arc had batman making disparaging remarks about all his friends and hawkgirl's mother, it'd be 1000x more enjoyable guaranteed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

I think Johns would be amazing on Justice League. His specialty seems to be big epic stories, so JLA would be the perfect book for him.


----------



## Glued (Dec 10, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> If the hawkworld arc had batman making disparaging remarks about all his friends and hawkgirl's mother, it'd be 1000x more enjoyable guaranteed.



That still doesn't make up for the fact how much fail Hawk is.

Okay, he protects Dove.

What does that have to do with the Jukebox.

Hawk: I protect her.
Dove: I don't need your protection.
Hawk: I broke the Jukebox.
Dove: What does that have to do with my protection.
Hawk: I...don't know.
Dove: Who the hell is writing this dialogue?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 10, 2010)

well yeah hawk and dove can fuck off. maybe simone will find a way to make him funny, i dunno.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 15, 2010)

So the mystery entity stealer's identity has been revealed. I was hoping it was Appa Ali Apsa reborn,


*Spoiler*: _GL 60 spoiler_ 



but I guess Krona will suffice.

I did love that one panel of Flashallax just beating the crap out of Hal.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2010)

Krona was my guess.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 15, 2010)

I didn't think it would be Krona since he was just used in Trinity. I'm curious to see what his motivation is, though. I don't know much about Krona, so to me he's just your standard immortal scientist whose curiosity shattered reality that one time.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't even know who Krona is lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> So the mystery entity stealer's identity has been revealed. I was hoping it was_* Appa Ali Apsa *_reborn,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _GL 60 spoiler_
> ...


This was my initial guess. I didn't guess it was Krona until the page before "I tried to discover creation and they labeled me a Pariah" made me think of COIE. I was hoping he would show up in the BN fallout somehow though. Since BN was talking about the beginnings of life and he witnessed it all.


Bergelmir said:


> *I didn't think it would be Krona since he was just used in Trinity.* I'm curious to see what his motivation is, though. I don't know much about Krona, so to me he's just your standard immortal scientist whose curiosity shattered reality that one time.


!!!  Once I saw the last page, I said the SAME THING! You're me from the future, aren't you? 

I refused to read Trinity though, so I don't really know of that was the real Krona or an alternate universe Krona.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 16, 2010)

In GLC from 2 issues ago.
Kyle - Your daugher has been kidnapped and the weaponer said he'll kill her if you don't show!
Sinestro -  Whatever.
Kyle - Fine, I'll save her.
Sinestro - Whatever.

In GL, this issue
Romat Ru - Your daugher has been kidnapped by the weaponer
Sinestro - I know.
Romat Ru - He'll kill her if you don't show
Sinestro - Up Up and Away!


----------



## Slice (Dec 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> In GLC from 2 issues ago.
> Kyle - Your daugher has been kidnapped and the weaponer said he'll kill her if you don't show!
> Sinestro -  Whatever.
> Kyle - Fine, I'll save her.
> ...



Ouch....

So which of these reactions would actually be in character for Sinestro?

Also i guess i am not the only one that found Guy's apocalyptic blood painting absolutely stupid?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2010)

Sinestro caring for his daughter I think is more in character than him being indifferent, but iono...


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 17, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> This was my initial guess. I didn't guess it was Krona until the page before "I tried to discover creation and they labeled me a Pariah" made me think of COIE. I was hoping he would show up in the BN fallout somehow though. Since BN was talking about the beginnings of life and he witnessed it all.
> !!!  Once I saw the last page, I said the SAME THING! You're me from the future, aren't you?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8u7px_GzWQ[/YOUTUBE]



> I refused to read Trinity though, so I don't really know of that was the real Krona or an alternate universe Krona.


You should have. Trinity was apparently good. I wouldn't know, though. I read a summary of the series that made it sound like ramblings of a retarded chipmunk. *shrugs* But Krona was in it. And he turned into the soul of an alternate Earth.



@Whip: Sinestro caring for Natu is definitely in character. Well, as close to caring as is possible for Sinestro.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree that it makes sense for Sinestro to care for his daughter, but it seems kinda messed up for Johns/Tomasi to do something that totally contradicts Bedard's story while it's taking place.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2010)

Johns and Tomasi were there first


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 17, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I agree that it makes sense for Sinestro to care for his daughter, but it seems kinda messed up for Johns/Tomasi to do something that totally contradicts Bedard's story while it's taking place.



Assuming it contradicts at all. The way Sinestro leaving for Qward was portrayed in GL was less "Natu needs me" and more "that son of a bitch dare demanded ME?" It looked more like Sinestro's ego sent him off, instead of any parental feelings.

*shrugs* But thats just my take.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I agree that it makes sense for Sinestro to care for his daughter, but it seems kinda messed up for Johns/Tomasi to do something that totally contradicts Bedard's story while it's taking place.



it wont. obviously bedard's written sinestro coming back to help in his book, and this is just johns playing ball.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

I was guessing either, Appa Ali Apsa, or Dawlakispokpok (Ganthlet's Tale) for his role in shortening the lifespan of the universe by about some billion years of life.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 20, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Assuming it contradicts at all. The way Sinestro leaving for Qward was portrayed in GL was less "Natu needs me" and more "that son of a bitch dare demanded ME?" It looked more like Sinestro's ego sent him off, instead of any parental feelings.
> 
> *shrugs* But thats just my take.



This. He even made a point to say Kyle couldn't save her, but didnt seem to care until Romat mentioned that Weaponer demanded his presence


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2010)

Am I the only one that hates Tyler Kirkham's (GLC artist) art?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 20, 2010)

*War of the Green Lanterns*



> *GREEN LANTERN #64*
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art by DOUG MAHNKE & CHRISTIAN ALAMY
> Cover by IVAN REIS & OCLAIR ALBERT
> ...





> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #58*
> Written by TONY BEDARD
> Art and cover by TYLER KIRKHAM & BATT
> 1:10 Variant cover by PATRICK GLEASON
> ...





> *GREEN LANTERN: EMERALD WARRIORS #8*
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by FERNANDO PASARIN & CAM SMITH
> Cover by FELIPE MASSAFERA
> ...



Emerald Warriors' cover is the best for several reasons


Guy Gardner
Guy Gardner's choking Hal Jordan
Guy Gardner's choking Hal Jordan  while looking like ""


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 20, 2010)

I love that Emerald Warrior's cover. Guy looks so bored there. Like while he's choking Hal, he's thinking "Man, I want a sandwich."


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 20, 2010)

too bad it has the awful cloth look to the costumes


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 20, 2010)

WANT


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah I'm not gonna lie that looks cool


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 20, 2010)

My only question is whose aligned with who? My guess is Kyle with Guy and John with Hal.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 20, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> too bad it has the awful cloth look to the costumes



I've always liked the cloth look on Guy. Maybe its 'cause of the jacket. But yeah, looks bad on any other GL.



Chaos Ghost said:


> My only question is whose aligned with who? My guess is Kyle with Guy and John with Hal.



Kyle has to be with Guy. The Bro Code demands it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 20, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I've always liked the cloth look on Guy. Maybe its 'cause of the jacket. But yeah, looks bad on any other GL.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle has to be with Guy. The Bro Code demands it.



I of course agree, but does DC?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, Kyle is DEFINITELY not with John. I mean, the dude is shooting his girlfriend in that cover.

But holy fuck is this gonna be awesome. Kyle/Guy vs. Hal/John ftw.

GO TEAM GUY.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 21, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I of course agree, but does DC?



Hopefully. Tomasi will be behind Kyle and Guy. Hopefully, Johns will be too.



Also, a thought just struck me. Is this event, perhaps, what Atrocitus saw in his vision of Hal beating up the Guardians? Maybe after Hal and Guy duke it out, whatever happens turns Hal against the Guardians for being douches yet again.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 21, 2010)

Johns will be team Hal. Always.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2010)

Larfleeze Christmas Special. . .

I thought it would be funnier.

Also, Santa does exist. But Hal doesn't know that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

Christmas Special was good but then it sucked out left field with Hal being the most horrible ass in human history.


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2010)

so should i even bother getting back on the GL train? cause I hopped off it the moment BL ended and haven't picked it up since. Is it back to SCW level goodness or still stuck in BL level diarrhea ?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd say somewhere in between, but the art is great and makes it worth reading.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2010)

Christmas Special- I think my favorite part was that the cutout ornament's tabs said "I want glue!" on them


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone else planning on baking a batch of Orange Lantern cookies?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Christmas Special was good but then it sucked out left field with Hal being the most horrible ass in human history.



Imagine if Guy was there instead of Hal.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

Seriously Hal needs to a kick in the balls for that absolutely unChristmassy bit of jackass


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2010)

honestly dont know what you're talking about kilo


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

Larfleeze Christmas Special


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2010)

yeah ok i got that much. hal did explain the spirit of christmas, even if he was a bit of a dick about it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

I basically agree with this guy


> The problems start when Hal "buzzkill" Jordan shows up stop Larfleeze from laying waste to what I assume is the only part of the North Pole still covered with ice. Jordan stomps all over Larfleeze's whimsical rants and cuts straight to a "Santa is not real and the true meaning of Christmas is generosity" monologue with a jarring, straight-faced sincerity that drains the childlike glee from Christmas better than my father used to do when he announced every year on the night of December 24th that he was going up to the roof set up a guided missile system in preparation for Santa's arrival.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 25, 2010)

whatever, for me the issue didnt even become remotely funny until hal showed up, he kind of set up the best jokes. "Why do you need a hovercraft?" etc


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2010)

The avatar of rage is fucking
bad

ass


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 30, 2010)

I dont understand why johns keeps putting the spectre into the story with the red lanterns. it's just annoying and doesnt fit.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2010)

Well the Spectre is a being of fury and anger


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

For all his power and status in the grand scheme of things, he's now a supporting GL character.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 4, 2011)

*RED LANTERNS ongoing!?*


> RED LANTERNS, launching as an ongoing comic book series written by Peter Milligan in 2011.
> 
> Here’s Peter Milligan’s impetus for the new series:
> _
> ...



I want mah Mera x Atrocitus with a side of Aquaman love comedy


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 4, 2011)

Huh. I didn't think the Red Lanterns would be good for an ongoing. But I'm sold on Peter Milligan writing them.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2011)

The only thing about the upcoming event is with those 4 characters there needs to be a *really* good reason to incite the war.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 4, 2011)

A "Tales of the Corps" ongoing that deals with all the other color corps besides green would of made more sense. imo


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Larfleeze Christmas Special. . .
> 
> I thought it would be funnier.
> 
> Also, Santa does exist. But Hal doesn't know that.



Of course Santa doesn't exist, Lobo took care of him.


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2011)

Finally caught up with GL/GLC/EW, and I'm loving it. Glad to hear it's getting back to good.

Still wont touch BD.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish I wouldn't have picked it up now honestly.... But, now i'm 17 issues in so I might as well finish.

Could have saved 40 smackers if I just bought the book.

Eh, water under the bridge now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll be waiting for those Deluxe Editions of GJ's run on GL.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2011)

Probably old but I like this cover/promo


----------



## The Potential (Jan 8, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Probably old but I like this cover/promo



Who cares if it's old. It's freaking

I really need to start reading GL.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok so I want to read the aquaman storyline by Geoff Jhons. Where should I start? what issue's do I pick up?

Also the red lanterns look freaking raging awesome.

Note: I am a newb in the DC universe, have only read godfall which is most badass best comic ever made by mankind.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazon.co.uk

Green Lantern centric comics took up 50+ spots on teh top 500 comics of 2010 list.



> Top 500 Comics Of 2010-*Green Lantern*
> 3. Blackest Night #8
> 5. Blackest Night #7
> 7. Brightest Day #0
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2011)

hahahahahaha

You're joking? Even the super crappy BN tie-ins made it?


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2011)

kinda weird how low BN 6 is compared to the tie ins.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 11, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Probably old but I like this cover/promo



You know what I just realized is awesome about that image? 1)Salaak is duking it out with goddamned Kilowog. And 2) Salaak is freaking ripped.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2011)

Huh.

Well, what do you know.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2011)

wow They Really just Brought new Meaning to the term

"Life's a Bitch , Then you Die" huh?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2011)

Milligan interview

also liking Corps a lot, shame I;'m not feeling the art


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2011)

Sinestro showing the rest of the crew who's the boss.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2011)

Slice said:


> Sinestro showing the rest of the crew who's the boss.



And for the GLC, Arkillo.

"No rings? FUCK YEA  "


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 25, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Milligan interview
> 
> also liking Corps a lot, shame I;'m not feeling the art



I just dont like the way Sinestro is drawn

And as for BD, I give up


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2011)

You shoulda given up long time ago.  Why it keeps getting glowing reviews is beyond me.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2011)

Finally read Emerald Warriors, for some odd reason I haven't read this yet.

Took _a while_ for it to get going didn't it?  Well at least I jumped in when the plot finally showed up, also pretty random retcon with Krona.  That's just really, really weird.


----------



## shit (Jan 25, 2011)

hahaha oh wow
sucks to be a hawk person
DC super heros have the worst lives ever


----------



## Id (Jan 25, 2011)

Man Fuck Brightest Day. Its continues to build up to a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## shit (Jan 25, 2011)

^just like DC as a whole


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2011)

I am continually amazed how the sidekick mini can be so much better than the headliner, it's astounding.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 26, 2011)

because the sidekick title only has one ongoing plot, as opposed to 6 or whatever it is.


----------



## Id (Jan 26, 2011)

Its sheer clusterfuck.


----------



## shit (Jan 26, 2011)

it's a neat companion book if you're reading the rest of the Brightest Day books
but it's having an event mini on-going when there's no event going on


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just think Johns shouldve taken over JLA and adapted most of those same stories to arcs for that book, one arc at a time instead of flipping constantly between them.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2011)

Not only have i completely lost track of BD after issue 4, two issues later i also lost my interrest in anything that happens in the book.

GL and GLC still going strong though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel sorry for those who bought the BD variant covers.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I feel sorry for those who bought the BD variant covers.



Fixed 

But agree with above, GL and GLC are still pretty awesome. AND that johns needs to get his ass over to JLA.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2011)

hahaha rough go aquaman


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Manta cut off Aquaman's hand and Mera maybe dead.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2011)

I know its not a great book but you could still use spoiler tags


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry, I just feel bad for Aquaman.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Black Manta cut off Aquaman's hand and Mera maybe dead.



Atrocitus will rage now that his late-night booty call is possibility gone.


----------



## Glued (Feb 2, 2011)

Thomas Curry is dead
Atlan is dead (Retconned out of existence as well)
Aquagirl is dead
Dolphin is dead
Garth is dead
Aquaman's son is dead.
Aquaman's other son, Koryak, is dead
Aquaman's mother went insane
His brother Ocean Master is his arch nemesis
Charybdis originally fed his hand to piranhas, he got it back though
The clone of his son is missing
His wife Mera went insane and tried to kill him, twice.

Poor, poor Aquaman.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 2, 2011)

It's not exactly Little Mermaid down there is it? :-/


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2011)

He just has the worst superhero life.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Thomas Curry is dead
> Atlan is dead (Retconned out of existence as well)
> Aquagirl is dead
> Dolphin is dead
> ...


i think that can just be summed as 

comics!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2011)

wow. some decent thought went into the design!


----------



## Glued (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess we can say Black Manta...Unhanded Aquaman

He has to fight crime single...handed.

Its shame that Aquaman can't lend his fellow heroes...a hand.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 4, 2011)

I swear Deadman, Firestorm and Aquaman are why I still endure BD

Also.........I've wanted to ask this since Blackest Night

But......wtf happened to Deadman's accent?!


----------



## Glued (Feb 4, 2011)

I only tolerate 1/2 of Firestorm, the other half...ugh.


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Now i feel like i have to rewatch Adams Family.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 5, 2011)

Slice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doitdoitdoit


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

Brightest Day finally alerts us to the threat.

And I don't really give a damn about the book.

Bring up the new threat, please, and pronto! So that Brightest Day can finally end.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 13, 2011)

Brightest Day #20 Cover


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 13, 2011)

shouldn't he be missing a hand


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I only tolerate 1/2 of Firestorm, the other half...ugh.



witch half?


----------



## illmatic (Feb 13, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> shouldn't he be missing a hand



I don't know. I guess White Lantern magic.


----------



## Glued (Feb 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> witch half?



Jason Rusch is alright, the other guy...ugh.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2011)

I want Aquaman to have that water hand again.

Also, Sinestro looks dapper on that cover


----------



## Glued (Feb 13, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I want Aquaman to have that water hand again.
> 
> Also, Sinestro looks dapper on that cover



I want him to have the hook back again.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 14, 2011)

Brightest Day is definitely a great read. I was kind of bored with the Hawk man/girl story line, but when the White Ring took them out, I was like INTERESTING!


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 14, 2011)

Its out already? That was quick. I like how Abin Sur looks.


Also, trailer for the GL game: Kaizoku Sentai Gokaiger.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2011)

Videogame will probably suck, but Sinestro with a gatling gun is pretty awesome.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone read Brightest daY 20?


----------



## Glued (Feb 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mera frikken manipulates a whole tidal wave.
Aquaman summons army of Zombie sea-life
Aqualad creates lightning burst awesome shit.

Awesome until the part where Aquaman dies...again


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2011)

Brightest Day still continuing to suck, really.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2011)

OMG REally he is !@)(*#@)(  AGAIN?!?!  Wow they are really trolling us with AQ.  No respect, they blatantly disrespect AQ.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 19, 2011)

Green Lantern 62:

Notice the Oans of far back past had the white Lantern symbol right on their clothing.

They must of thought it too powerful a thing to try & control.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

wait i don't read Brightest Day is Aquaman really dead?


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

laughing my ass off
this event is really entertaining if you don't care about anything in DC


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 20, 2011)

the white ring vaporizes the people it brought back to life, once they've completed their mission. it's obviously temporary.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

looking forward to MM biting it next ish


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 20, 2011)

Has any of the rezzed 12 failed their mission yet? I seem to remember hearing that not all would succeed.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

MM's goal is the restoration of Mars' ecosystem, so he probably won't succeed


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 20, 2011)

shit said:


> MM's goal is the restoration of Mars' ecosystem, so he probably won't succeed



Oh jeez, yeah, there's no way DC is going to let that happen. That means J'onn is going to go back to being dead once Brightest Night is over.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

I think maybe they all will
except probably Flash and Green Arrow and maybe Firestorm
tho i'm hoping the Firestorm honkey dies


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 20, 2011)

Flash and Green Arrow weren't resurrected by the White Lantern, right?

I don't really care about most of the rezzed 12, but I've been hoping Zoom, J'onn, and Max Lord would stick around.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

they're still lumped in with the group


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 20, 2011)

Huh. So thats why GA has the white lanternized tree thing going on his book. I thought that was just randomly done by the writer.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

the forest is a kinda big thing in the event
as big as things get in this event that is
which isn't big at all since it's just a bunch of random storylines loosely tied together by who knows what


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2011)

Johns needs to stay the fuck away from DC universe. He's GL/GLC were so good as of late untill the current issues featuring DCU characters. What was the point of Firestorm in GLC? total waste of paper.

Also fuck you Johns batman is not that much of a dick to continually harp on Parallax taking over wallpaper drying Hal. Stop trying to show Hal with depth by showcasing Bats as a wanker. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 20, 2011)

he doesnt write glc


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 20, 2011)

Brightest day is sucking!
Hopefully the flashpoint won't suck


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2011)

He guidelines everything revolving around the green lantern universe, works with 
Peter Tomasi on BD, and Firestorm, a character heavily featured in BD, is featured in the latest GLC. It's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

My general disinterest in any continuity is kinda making me enjoy the general outrage and hilarity that Brightest Day has caused :]


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Flash and Green Arrow weren't resurrected by the White Lantern, right?
> 
> I don't really care about most of the rezzed 12, but I've been hoping Zoom, J'onn, and Max Lord would stick around.



Uhhh, zoom is the villain of flashpoint, and johns said he's for sure writing a book with aquaman in it after brightest day, so yeah these deaths aren't exactly permanent. 

you know, in case it wasn't _completely obvious_ just cus they bothered to resurrect the characters and make a biweekly series for the purpose of reinventing them. 

seriously how can you guys be gullible enough to think the white ring dusting them is even close to a permanent death



shit said:


> MM's goal is the restoration of Mars' ecosystem, so he probably won't succeed



no his mission is to 'burn down a forest' which is probably the forest on mars. sucks to be him.


----------



## shit (Feb 20, 2011)

we're just reacting to something that was done to illicit a reaction from us, petes


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 20, 2011)

stop being so easily manipulated 

and flash and GA arent part of the story really. DC just wanted to make star city more interesting and so they used the white lantern thingy to do it.


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> My general disinterest in any continuity is kinda making me enjoy the general outrage and hilarity that Brightest Day has caused :]



Honestly, I don't care for continuity at all, but this is just terrible, terrible writing. How does such horrendous manage to sell? >_<


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2011)

mow said:


> Also fuck you Johns batman is not that much of a dick to continually harp on Parallax taking over wallpaper drying Hal. Stop trying to show Hal with depth by showcasing Bats as a wanker. Jesus fucking christ.



Yea, that was really annoying.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2011)

mow said:


> Honestly, I don't care for continuity at all, but this is just terrible, terrible writing. *How does such horrendous manage to sell?* >_<



Probably because everyone wants to see what it ties into.

Sadly.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 23, 2011)

*Green Lantern: Emerald Knights* Trailer


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Green Lantern: Emerald Knights* Trailer



Fuck yea Nathan Fillion!


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 24, 2011)

Sooo, having caught up with JL: Generation Lost 19-20, there is only one way to sum up my response:






P.S. Max's back story was neat.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2011)

@Berg


*Spoiler*: __ 



You really think he'll stay dead? Im pretty skeptic. Especially because I remember reading about him guest starring in some book in a few months




But seeing Booster get super pissed "You're a dead man max!" was nice, as was Max's back story. Loved him and booster's heart to heart, and the following "forget this conversation".


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, I know he won't stay dead. Hell, he might not actually be dead now. The suit could just be mimicking a death-like state, or Max has induced the state with the injections or something for some other goal.




Knowing all that. It still incites the rage.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2011)

or max has them believing he's dead with his powers, so that he can get away with the suit and do whatever he needs to do with it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 24, 2011)

There is that. Max Lord is bad enough on his own. Max Lord + Reach tech is absolutely frightening.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2011)

well i mean he wanted the armor for some reason, and why was never really revealed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> There is that. Max Lord is bad enough on his own. Max Lord + Reach tech is absolutely frightening.



Meh, Reach ain't shit. After all, Stick > Reach.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought he wanted to incorporate Reach tech into his OMACs


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> or max has them believing he's dead with his powers, so that he can get away with the suit and do whatever he needs to do with it.



I'm siding with this until proven otherwise in the next issue.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 25, 2011)

“Beware their Power: The War of the Green Lanterns”


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh hey Gollum, what's up?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the cover


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2011)

What is Clayton Crain working for DC now? Or is he pure free-lance?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2011)

Freelance I'm guessing, I don't think he was ever exclusive to Marvel they were just the ones who kept hiring him


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 25, 2011)

He needs to draw the Butcher as well as Butcher with a host.

Now


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Krona. He trolled an entire sector to prove a point the Guardians didn't even get.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 2, 2011)

I know. He went hardcore to prove his point. 
--------------------------------------------------
Ominous last page...


> "*New Chapter Accessed*: _There will Be Only Three_"



My guess - Guy Gardner will meet his end. GL:Emerald Warriors has been alluding to this since its start.
---------------------------------------
Sinestro and Carol suddenly appear out of nowhere


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 2, 2011)

Its either Guy or John since Hal stars the GL book, and the GLC is basically Kyle's. Maybe Guy goes back to being a Red lantern, and John takes over Emerald Warriors?

Although, I'm thinking whatever happens, it'll happen to John, since no one seems to have a use for him anyways.


EDIT: You know, I just realized that instead of this event being the Green Lantern Corps versus some Rogue Lanterns, its shaping up to be Hal on one side, Guy on another side, and then the rest of the Corps on a third side. And then Krona bitchslapping everyone. I kinda like that.

EDIT 2: Although, I am surprised that the issue didn't end with Atrocitus exploding with rage and just nuking the cave.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I just noticed a retcon in action within issue 63.

I remember reading about how,

Krona's actions created the mutiverse by observing the beginnings of the Universe, its also what caused the Oans to go on to become the self-proclaimed Guardians of the Universe.

But...

In the latest issue during the flashback of Krona's past from teh "Book of the Black" he has yet to create the mutiverse but Guardians of the Universe is already created.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2011)

Blame it on the Infinite Crisis reboot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Ominous last page...
> 
> 
> My guess - Guy Gardner will meet his end. GL:Emerald Warriors has been alluding to this since its start.



Its Gonna be john he always gets fucked


----------



## TheWon (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL Right! Dam I need to pick up some comics I behind on GL!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2011)

I wonder if the Guardians will FINALLY bite it.

After everything they've gone through, they haven't learned any better.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)

Seriously?

Again, I thought the Guardians got it through their thick little heads. Someone please explain to me why we've got a war?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2011)

Because their heads are thick.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

The guardians holding the idiot ball is getting really really annoying.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2011)

Why didn't they execute the Guardians and throw their corpses into a ditch after Blackest Night


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Why didn't they execute the Guardians and throw their corpses into a ditch after Blackest Night



Salaak should be leading the GLC, maybe the guardians can be his advisors.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2011)

You'd think the GLC would just revolt at this point, it's just getting ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You'd think the GLC would just revolt at this point, it's just getting ridiculous at this point.



Its gotta be getting close. I mean, Salaak (the one guy who's normally all over the guardian's collective shlong) is starting to doubt them. Can't imagine how everyone else feels.

Not to mention the kind of pull the earth lanterns+kilowog have.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 7, 2011)

Hal & his group of friends were referred to as the "New Guardians" when they got close to the "Book of the Black" during issue #63


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

I really hope Hal doesn't end up leading the GLC...


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2011)

the one dimensional plaster wall that he is...ugh. But yes, i want the Guardians to fall, and fall hard, the twats. It's long overdue.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

Honestly, im kind of pissed at johns for making them incapable of redemption. Its ridiculous that Ganthet is the only guardian capable of changing at all.

Blackest Night should have been their "fall", they should have been humbled by that. But NOOO, Johns needs the guardians to be stupid so he can stir some conflict out of them.


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I really hope Hal doesn't end up leading the GLC...



Why?

If anything (Ignoring his actions in as Parallax in Zero Hour) he seems more than capable of leading the GLC.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 7, 2011)

Bender said:


> Why?
> 
> If anything (Ignoring his actions in as Parallax in Zero Hour) he seems more than capable of leading the GLC.



Sept he's not Hal is a  great in the moment leading the charge guy

i cant see him running the actual operation thogh


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2011)

Hal lack the tact, foresight, and diplomacy needed to run an organization as vast and vital as the GLC. He has no concept of strategy and/or manipulation needed to be a leader. If anything, Guy has shown more leadership qualities than literally all the human lanterns combined.

Plus Hal's unbearably shallow and as exciting as watching paint dry.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

mow said:


> Hal lack the tact, foresight, and diplomacy needed to run an organization as vast and vital as the GLC. He has no concept of strategy and/or manipulation needed to be a leader. If anything, Guy has shown more leadership qualities than literally all the human lanterns combined.
> 
> Plus Hal's unbearably shallow and as exciting as watching paint dry.



Pretty much this.

I say of all the lanterns, Salaak is the most qualified. Guy and Kyle maybe, but Guy lacks the patience and they both lack the desire to lead.

Also, did the guardians never sanction the truce? Because they call them "enemies of the corps".


----------



## illmatic (Mar 7, 2011)

Hal turned off the tracking sensor in his ring. I assume its been around 2 months. So the guardians think he is up to no good.

Conspiring with the enemy & stuff


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 7, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Hal turned off the tracking sensor in his ring. I assume its been around 2 months. So the guardians think he is up to no good.
> 
> Conspiring with the enemy & stuff



Right, but are they still "the enemy"? I thought there was a universal truce. And again, it brings us back to the idiot ball glued to the guardian's collective consciousness.  

Salaak: "Hey, maybe we should give the guy that saved our asses the benefit of the doubt?"
Guardians: "SILENCE MINION!"


----------



## illmatic (Mar 7, 2011)

The Guardians being idiots, I guess its like the saying You Can't Teach An Old Dog New Tricks...

The majority of teh guardians way of thinking could be similar to that they are still the leaders of the corps and trusting someone they can't command would be giving away their power? Remember also they worked hard to maintain the distinction between themselves and the Lanterns for millions & millions of years. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
The universal truce from blackest Night is between Hal & Sinestro.

Green Lantern issue 53 "Hal reminds Sinestro that after the battle against the Black Lanterns, they made a truce between each other."

The guardians may be thought to be to incompetent after Blackest Night/Alpha Lantern incident. Therefore they were probably left out of the loop purposely.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone still feel sorry for Sayd?

Used as a footperch, last we saw her.


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2011)

Has Guy Gardner really matured into becoming a more leader figure (Only remember bad qualities)?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

Bender said:


> Has Guy Gardner really matured into becoming a more leader figure (Only remember bad qualities)?



Since he's gotten the rageblood he's regressed a little bit, but the guy is definitely a leader figure. When the corps is getting their shit kicked in and need a galvanizing "Let's go kick some ass!" speech, they call Guy Gardner.

Also, I think Guy (and Kyle) both have more leadership qualities simply because they've been actually working with and within the corps a lot more than Hal has.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

GREEN LANTERN June 2011 Solicitations had possible hints for "War of the Green Lanterns"




*Spoiler*: __ 








-----------------------------------------------------------------------



> *
> BRIGHTEST DAY AFTERMATH: THE SEARCH #1*
> 
> Written by JONATHAN VANKIN
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

Any guesses?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Guess who won't be reading that


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll download it read it in the store. I'm a little curious bout who it is. Who's recently returned to the DCU? Aquaman? 

But man how much longer are they gonna stretch out the white light thing before they just leave it alone for a while?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

It'll be Deadman


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 18, 2011)

oh yeah... though he was never exactly gone from the DCU, that makes sense. 

but I hate deadman 

I kinda figured deadman would be the white light guardian too. Sure the white entity said he was supposed to find the guardian, but the white entity is also clearly a dick. It'll probably dust him and make him a ghost again.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I wasn't serious about Deadman being the one...

but I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Well it could go either way really, but I don't really care


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Is that Lex standing in front of Supes?

Clark is sure looking at him like hes Lex.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2011)

as if i could've loved the LBFA crew even more. Then this.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 18, 2011)

That is....pretty accurate.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha ha. Beige. Theoretical.

They should have added Brown.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Why is Orange equal to or higher than Yellow?  That scale is broke


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Why is Orange equal to or higher than Yellow?  That scale is broke



That was my only criticism. Bump yellow up one and we're set.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2011)

Orange Lantern arc was good.

Pity Larfleeze is reduced to a joke now. . .


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2011)

I liked Orange arc

and I prefer Larfleeze as a silly character, iono it kinda fits him.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree that the yellow stuff was the high point.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2011)

*1000%*

*1000%*​
*1000%*​


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2011)

Whatever I like him more as a goofy character than a grrr I'm overpowered I wanna kill you grr villain.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 23, 2011)

i still see Ivan Ooze


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Whatever I like him more as a goofy character than a grrr I'm overpowered I wanna kill you grr villain.



Give Johns a character long enough and that tends to happen.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 23, 2011)

he's kind of the one who chose to make larfleeze goofy. wouldnt count on it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2011)

Anybody read this week's GL books? GL was okay, but GLC was awesome (though I wish the artist for REBELS was on this instead of Kirkham). I feel like when it comes to the events, GLC outshines GL.

EDIT: Although Kyle being as affected as he was by Parallax was effin stupid.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2011)

GLC was easily the best part of Blackest Night except for one bit.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 23, 2011)

preferred GL this week myself, which is usually the case since bedard came on board. GLC wasnt bad at all though, probably my favorite issue bedard's done.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 23, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> preferred GL this week myself, *which is usually the case since bedard came on board.* GLC wasnt bad at all though, probably my favorite issue bedard's done.



Its been the same for me. But I liked GLC more this week. It's probably because of the ending. Ganthet was just... awe inspiring. That and the artist did a fantastic job with the green constructs.

Its feels great to have a good GL event again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

I. . . didn't see that coming for the Guardians. But it makes sense. A fitting punishment and lesson. Hard to be the same after that.

I also get the feeling that Ganthlet and his "can crack the planet with a thought" power is going to job to all those Lanterns.

Oi. . .


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone else notice how this seems to be bringing the GL books back to where they were during Rebirth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2011)

In terms of. . . ?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2011)

Was anybody else surprised that Kyle didn't have more resistance to parallax, having thrown him off before? I mean I get that Hal would be more immune, since he's dealt with it more (and is johns' golden boy), but I was a bit surprised that Kyle didn't have more resistance than John.

On another note, I wouldn't be surprised if by the time the movie comes out the comics were more in line with the film. Sort of like Invincible Iron Man.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Not really. He threw it off better than anyone but Hal, and Hal was stuck with Parallax for a long long time.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> In terms of. . . ?



There was that bit of Rebirth near the beginning where Parralax has possessed the 3 main lanterns other than the then current main character and that character and a Guardian were cornered and fighting against their friends.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

my only complaint was that the guardians were all brash and confident and then got pwnt in seconds
LIKE THEY ALWAYS ARE


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, so if I wanna read about this war of the lanterns, what is a good starting point? And do I really have to read brightest day? Wasn't really my kinda comic.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

read Green Lantern, Green Lantern Corps, and Emerald Warriors starting with what came out this week (GL and GLC)
nothing else matters IIRC
certainly nothing that's had to do with Brightest Day


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2011)

Taleran said:


> There was that bit of Rebirth near the beginning where Parralax has possessed the 3 main lanterns other than the then current main character and that character and a Guardian were cornered and fighting against their friends.



That's true. In both cases it boils down to Parallax turning everyone (except Ganthet) against the earth GLs, specifically Hal.



shit said:


> my only complaint was that the guardians were all brash and confident and then got pwnt in seconds
> LIKE THEY ALWAYS ARE



I absolutely hate how stupid the guardians are. All they do is talk shit and make crappy decisions which Hal and co. have to clean up. And every time Hal and co. cleans up their mess, they STILL maintain the whole "We're guardians stfu and do what we say" attitude. 

I remember a time when the guardians of the universe actually seemed deserving of the title.



Blitzomaru said:


> OK, so if I wanna read about this war of the lanterns, what is a good starting point? And do I really have to read brightest day? Wasn't really my kinda comic.



All you need is the most recent GL and GLC. So far brightest day hasn't even factored into this (although we all know it will...somehow).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2011)

Dat Lyssa Drak


----------



## Id (Mar 27, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Was anybody else surprised that Kyle didn't have more resistance to parallax, having thrown him off before? I mean I get that Hal would be more immune, since he's dealt with it more (and is johns' golden boy), but I was a bit surprised that Kyle didn't have more resistance than John.
> 
> On another note, I wouldn't be surprised if by the time the movie comes out the comics were more in line with the film. Sort of like Invincible Iron Man.



I am.

Heaving dealt with Parallax, and overcoming the fear entity twice I would expect a little more resistance. 

I also feel that meddling with Kyle subconscious as in the case of with Parallax, would bring out Oblivion persona. 

But it seems as though the lime light is reserved more on Hal, and Guy than Kyle or John.


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2011)

guys, Kyle and John did very well against Parallax
sure they were fighting with each other a little and raising their voices
but at least they didn't instantly become mindless automatons like everyone else
except Hal of course who barely was affected at all
but it's just obvious that Johns and the writer of GLC didn't correlate that beforehand
they both had their own interpretation of how Parallax affected people
notice Salaak and his gang started firing randomly while Natu and such were flying in formations
I expect Emerald Warriors to have another slightly different take on what happened there


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2011)

the exploding hand was a bit much


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2011)

yes that was pretty over the top


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't liked Bedard's run at all


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish the Corpse was used again.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I haven't liked Bedard's run at all



Yeah same here I dropped it pretty quickly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I haven't liked Bedard's run at all



I like how he handles Ganthet and John, but his treatment of Kyle leaves a bit to be desired. The way he handled Sora's kidnapping "Sinestro! Sinestro! come quick!" was pretty lame. 

The weaponer is pretty badass though.



1.21 Gigawatts said:


> I wish the Corpse was used again.



They were like the black ops/x force type dudes right? They were pretty damn cool. I actually completely forgot about them haha.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2011)

Because most of em got killed off during Johns run.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

They were ok


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2011)

Be awesome to see that guy and butterfly girl/woman/whatever again.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 1, 2011)

_Johns said to expect a lot of activity from the Indigo Tribe after "War of the Green Lanterns." _ ~Wondercon '11


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 2, 2011)

Have you guys seen the GL movie clips from WonderCon? An abridged version is up on iTunes: . Its looks pretty awesome. Much better than the first trailer.



illmatic said:


> _Johns said to expect a lot of activity from the Indigo Tribe after "War of the Green Lanterns." _ ~Wondercon '11



Hopefully, not too much activity. The Indigo would probably benefit much more from the Phantom Stranger treatment. Shrouded in mystery, and not show up unless things get really really serious.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

I like Guy and Hal interactions
much more than Guy and Kyle
I haven't seen much of Guy and John at all


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2011)

You know what?

I wonder what will be Johns' final storyline for GL when he finally leaves the book.

Ain't that a thought?


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

probably something forgettable to set up the first arc of the new writer


----------



## Taleran (Apr 5, 2011)

This was posted somewhere else


*Spoiler*: _Brightest Day #23 spoilers_ 








Now that is pretty brash.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This was posted somewhere else
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Brightest Day #23 spoilers_
> ...



Interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Its flesh, so its the real Alec Holland, and not Swamp Thing, right? (even though it says "return of Swamp Thing" at the bottom)


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh shit now I did NOT see that one coming at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2011)

To be honest I'm not all that well versed on Swamp Thing. Is this cool or retarded?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 5, 2011)

Well that came out of left field, but then again I know jack about Swamp Thing other than that he's broken as all hell...so maybe it might make sense afterall


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This was posted somewhere else
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Brightest Day #23 spoilers_
> ...



*OH.

MY.

FREAKING.

HECK.*



Whip Whirlwind said:


> To be honest I'm not all that well versed on Swamp Thing. Is this cool or retarded?





Emperor Joker said:


> Well that came out of left field, but then again I know jack about Swamp Thing other than that he's broken as all hell...so maybe it might make sense afterall



Before there was Neil Gaiman's "The Sandman" series, there was Alan Moore's run on "Swamp Thing".


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2011)

But that is the thing Alec Holland isn't the Swamp Thing in Alan Moore's run the big deal and the importance of "The Anatomy Lesson" (the first issue of Alan's Run) is that Alec was never Swamp Thing so depending on how DC plays it they could be retconning that.

Swamp Thing only ever thought he was Alec Holland.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 6, 2011)

Taleran said:


> But that is the thing Alec Holland isn't the Swamp Thing in Alan Moore's run the big deal and the importance of "The Anatomy Lesson" (the first issue of Alan's Run) is that Alec was never Swamp Thing so depending on how DC plays it they could be retconning that.
> 
> *Swamp Thing only ever thought he was Alec Holland.*



Maybe thats enough. Swamp Thing thinks he is Alec Holland, so in terms of personality and memory he is Alec Holland. So when the White Light calls for him, it calls him Alec Holland. Somewhat like how the GL ring says "Hal Jordan" instead of "Harold Jordan".

Still, the rezzed body is flesh and bones, sooo maybe it is just the real Alec Holland. *shrugs*


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2011)

Well the other part of that is that I don't think Swamp Thing was dead, but Alan was.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 6, 2011)

Whats the deal with Swamp Thing, anyways? Last I remember, he had joined some cosmic elemental council or something and transcended reality. And I remember something about his daughter being the current Swamp Thing... I don't remember hearing about Alec-Swamp Thing dying or anything.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

ahahaha, what an awful legacy
"keep up with your studies, dear, and one day you could be a muck covered monster like your old man "


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 6, 2011)

no matter how it works the end result is the same. so continuity details aside what do you think of bring swamp thing back, in obviously a really prominent way. im guessing he's never been a central character in the DCU before now.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2011)

The closest he came to that was American Gothic which was the 'Revelations' to Crisis on Infinite Earths.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

like pretty much everyone else, I haven't read a single thing with Swamp Thing in it


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty happy that he's back. I've only read a number of issues because Swamp Thing is somewhat connected to John Constantine. But they've all been pretty fantastic issues. 'Course, they all had some really lulzy elements in them too. Like instead of having sex with his girlfriend, Swamp Thing has her eat fruits grown from his body that send her on hyper hallucinogenic trips.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2011)

Swamp Thing is the prototype to all things Vertigo.  You kids should go brush up on your history :|


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2011)

So go figure that forest in Star City is the *PARLIAMENT OF THE TREES*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2011)

Taleran said:


> But that is the thing Alec Holland isn't the Swamp Thing in Alan Moore's run the big deal and the importance of "The Anatomy Lesson" (the first issue of Alan's Run) is that Alec was never Swamp Thing so depending on how DC plays it they could be retconning that.
> 
> Swamp Thing only ever thought he was Alec Holland.





Bergelmir said:


> Maybe thats enough. Swamp Thing thinks he is Alec Holland, so in terms of personality and memory he is Alec Holland. So when the White Light calls for him, it calls him Alec Holland. Somewhat like how the GL ring says "Hal Jordan" instead of "Harold Jordan".
> 
> *Still, the rezzed body is flesh and bones, sooo maybe it is just the real Alec Holland.* *shrugs*



And that is why my mind is blown right now.



Bergelmir said:


> Whats the deal with Swamp Thing, anyways? Last I remember, he had joined some cosmic elemental council or something and transcended reality. And I remember something about his daughter being the current Swamp Thing... I don't remember hearing about Alec-Swamp Thing dying or anything.



I haven't read that far into Swamp Thing, truthfully. But Swamp Thing should still be alive.

Tefe (Swamp Thing-possessing-Constantine & Abby's daughter) is the latest 'pseudo-Swamp Thing' in a way. Last I know, she's off on her own, problems with "where do I belong in the world".



shit said:


> like pretty much everyone else, I haven't read a single thing with Swamp Thing in it



If you like The Sandman, you'll like Moore's run on Swamp Thing.



Taleran said:


> So go figure that forest in Star City is the *PARLIAMENT OF THE TREES*



. . . Damn.

DAMN.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 6, 2011)

From Comic Book Guy's reactions this sounds like a good thing. I always wanted to read Alan Moore's run on Swamp Thing.

Dunno what the Parliament of Trees is but i'll have fun finding out.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 6, 2011)

For you guys who don't know much about Swamp Thing, a summary! (courtesy of Lets Be Friends Again)















Taleran said:


> So go figure that forest in Star City is the *PARLIAMENT OF THE TREES*


Huh. I guess some survived the massacre, after all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2011)

Taleran said:


> So go figure that forest in Star City is the *PARLIAMENT OF THE TREES*



Well that might explain why it's getting all kinds of pissed off due to Green Arrow and Co Vs. Etrigan.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 18, 2011)

So what's the word on what's happening to GL after Brightest Day/War of the Green Lanterns?

I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks that the GLverse is bloated as fuck with all this emotional spectrum stuff and desperately needs a break from all these events.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 18, 2011)

"Johns said to expect a lot of activity from the Indigo Tribe after "War of the Green Lanterns." ~Wondercon '11


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 18, 2011)

illmatic said:


> "Johns said to expect a lot of activity from the Indigo Tribe after "War of the Green Lanterns." ~Wondercon '11



Damn.

Hopefully other titles are left out of it. Johns can do what he wants (haven't liked his Hal since SCW anyway). I just hope that Bedard can get back to writing awesome cosmic stories, like he did to great effect in REBELS.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 19, 2011)

GL65 preview: 

Sooo, the missing guy on the cover was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hal.

Suddenly, I want to see Hal crawl into a fear pod, and a disembodied voice going "What do you fear, Hal Jordan?"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2011)

*sees newest recruit*

Aww, yeah.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 19, 2011)

Would have preferred John, but of course it's Hal.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 19, 2011)

Blue Lantern Kyle fuck yea!
Purple power GI John Stewart fuck yea!

Where's this from?


----------



## illmatic (Apr 19, 2011)

Green Lantern Corps #59


----------



## Parallax (Apr 19, 2011)

Well now that was a nice surprise


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 19, 2011)

So John is compassion. Nice. That fits perfectly.




Comic Book Guy said:


> *sees newest recruit*
> 
> Aww, yeah.



You know, that is exactly what Sinestro looks like he's thinking on that cover.

EDIT: I just realized that if Hal was orange instead of yellow, we could have had the Teenage Mutant Ninja Lanterns.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 19, 2011)

On second thought, Hal probably is the best fit for fear, seeing as how he's used the yellow rings before. I need to stop being so cynical when it comes to comics ha.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

Taking a Ring of HOPE a ring thats primary purpose is to overcharge GL rings in a war of the GLs is pretty silly.


Also In the GL issue, John chooses the Orange ring but they steer him clear of it, because we wouldn't want a Black Guy to go around stealing everything.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2011)

ahahah


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2011)

The NAACP would be all over that issue like a linebacker at a free buffet if that actually happened


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2011)

The funny part though is it goes from a here everyone pick your color, to no John you can't pick here is this one.

So they got screwed either way.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 20, 2011)

_WHO WILL BE THE  NEW GREEN LANTERN OF SECTOR 2814?_


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 20, 2011)

Man, looking at the solicits for Emerald Warrior and GL Corps... poor Kyle. It looks like he's the one leaving the Green Lanterns.

I have to stop checking the solicits out... they keep on spoiling stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally, after all this time, Mogo finally does something macro instead of micro.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 21, 2011)

If kyle went blue but was actually in a title id be fine with it. It would make a lot more sense to pair greens and blues anyway.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hell, I'd like Blue Lantern Kyle as the main char for a 'chromatic' book or something,keep him far FAR away from Gary Stu Jordan.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 21, 2011)

people really misuse the term mary sue a lot...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 21, 2011)

Cromer said:


> Hell, I'd like Blue Lantern Kyle as the main char for a 'chromatic' book or something,keep him far FAR away from Gary Stu Jordan.



Writer's pet maybe but I don't see current Jordan as a Mary Sue, he's nowhere near that level.

Edit: just read GL Corps...Mogo says fuck you to your new powers puny humans


----------



## TheWon (Apr 24, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The funny part though is it goes from a here everyone pick your color, to no John you can't pick here is this one.
> 
> So they got screwed either way.


Ya I laughed at that too!

Hal, " Ok guys pick what you want."
John, " Well I want Orange!"
Hal, " Sorry John you can't have that color."
John, " What about yellow?"
Hal, " I called it already!"
John, " Ok then how about red."
Guy, " Taken!"
John, " Ok what's left then."
Hal,"  You can have either pink and wear a thong or purple and look like a fruity soldier!"
Really! Can I just have a dam Black Ring! LOL


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Writer's pet maybe but I don't see current Jordan as a Mary Sue, he's nowhere near that level.
> 
> Edit: just read GL Corps...Mogo says fuck you to your new powers puny humans



Jordan approaches Gary Stu at some points, but more often than not yea he's writer's pet.

But I really loved in GL Corps how Hal comes in and Ganthet is immediately like "WTF, was this your idea Jordan?" and basically breaks it down why it was a bad idea piece by piece. And Jordan was just like "uhh, sorry"

Basically, I like Jordan being shot down by someone who isn't a complete and total idiot (the guardians) from time to time.


----------



## Thor (Apr 25, 2011)

The Guardians are complete and total idiots though. I think Ganthet is the only competent one.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a pity that the Guardians have really just been reduced to pig-headed old bastards who can't even learn from their own mistakes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> The Guardians are complete and total idiots though. I think Ganthet is the only competent one.



Sorry, I meant to say that Jordan is always being shot down by complete and total idiots like the guardians.

I completely agree that Ganthet is the only competent guardian. I guess that other guardian counts too, the one who's currently larlz's (Sayd?).



Cromer said:


> It's a pity that the Guardians have really just been reduced to pig-headed old bastards who can't even learn from their own mistakes.



This is one of my biggest gripes with Johns Green Lanterns. He's making the guardians retarded to fit the plot.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 25, 2011)

Having never read any of the old series, were the guardians always this retarded acting?


----------



## Tools (Apr 25, 2011)

Just caught up with this arc and I have to say I'm enjoying it. Especially the latest two volumes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 26, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Having never read any of the old series, were the guardians always this retarded acting?



I've read a little, and from what I remember this is them at their most retarded. Sure, the whole "we're guardians and we're stubborn know it alls" plotline is hardly new. The extremes Johns has taken it to is the new part.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2011)

At first I thought "yeah picking a blue ring to fight green lanterns is retarded, specially since it takes two months for any single blue lantern to be properly trained" but then I went "Wait, can't they like, flip suns when they're around a couple of lanterns? Oh shit!"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> At first I thought "yeah picking a blue ring to fight green lanterns is retarded, specially since it takes two months for any single blue lantern to be properly trained" but then I went "Wait, can't they like, flip suns when they're around a couple of lanterns? Oh shit!"



Yea once Kyle gets the hang of the ring he's gonna be a boss. The blue lantern (when around green) is probably the most powerful ring out there.

Not to mention it drains yellow.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2011)

I really, really want Kwame to be apart of BD just so he can say "Let our powers combine."


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2011)

who is this "Kwame"?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2011)

illmatic said:


> who is this "Kwame"?



Avengers begins filming today

"Erf!"


----------



## Taleran (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn you M0 now I am going to read John Stewart with LeVar Burton's voice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2011)

To me John Stewart sounds like Michael Jai White (when he's doing the Black Dynamite voice)


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey me too!

Well not really, but after that suggestion he is.


----------



## Thor (Apr 27, 2011)

John Stewart sounds like DMX in Belly to me.


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Link removed
> 
> "Erf!"



Weend             !


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2011)

I with the White Lantern had created a trollface construct and said
*Spoiler*: _Problem,_ 



AliveMan?


Cause he got murdered in the chest by a boomerang.




*Spoiler*: _and then..._ 



he trolled Alec Holland on the next page



I love the white lantern, it makes me literally laugh out loud.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I with the White Lantern had created a trollface construct and said
> *Spoiler*: _Problem,_
> 
> 
> ...



SO much this.

The white lantern is such an utter douche. I love it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LUCiaLcJNI[/YOUTUBE]

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2011)

Yea as far as comic book raps go ha that's pretty damn good.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2011)

I have Phil LaMarr as John in my head


----------



## illmatic (Apr 29, 2011)

The guy who played him on Justice League


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 29, 2011)

Lupe's is still better


----------



## illmatic (Apr 29, 2011)

Upcoming Batman: The Brave and the Bold episode 



> Friday, May 27th, 2011 at 6:30pm (ET) - "#56 Scorn of the Star Sapphire!" -- New!
> Batman teams up with Green Lantern Hal Jordan to face the evil Star Sapphire!


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Lupe's is still better



Lupe as in Lupe Fiasco? When did he play John Stewart?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 29, 2011)

> IGN: Jumping off to War of the Green Lanterns real quick; the Green Lantern book has been huge story after huge story. Are we going to see any sort of "downtime" after this story concludes?
> 
> Johns: No. [laughs]
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2011)

Tor have got a tribute to Sladen up on their website.

Interesting read for someone who dropped BD early on and only came back for the last issue 

Kind of makes me want a "Brightest Day: Remixed" so I can check out the Aquaman story.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd read the Aquaman bits for the nice art


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2011)

So on Colbert Geoffrey Rush went on record as saying that Tomar-Re is a cool name


----------



## illmatic (May 11, 2011)

Aquaman was pretty  in Brightest Day

No wait, that was Mera


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2011)

mfw this just happened



Edit: _Just in case anyone who read the issue (GLv2 issue 87) is wondering. Yes, I re-colored John in this panel to get that stupid milk mustache off of his face. >_> _


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2011)

. . . . i have no clue what is going on.  Cliffnotes?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2011)

John Stewart used the indigo ring 
*Spoiler*: __ 



to channel the Black Lantern energies that were in Mogo's core



*Spoiler*: _and then_ 



 he blew up Mogo for teh lulz


:yu


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait he killed off Mogo? So who are they going to get to send off the rings after this over I wonder...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait he killed off Mogo? So who are they going to get to send off the rings after this over I wonder...



*Spoiler*: __ 








Maybe Dyogene?


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2011)

its a shame GLC has the weakest art team. It wasn't bad I guess, but I bet either of the other art teams would've made it a lot more badass.

indigo staff sniper rifle is awesome.

edit: oh yeah, lol at the end of it all, kyle FINALLY being useful with his blue ring. He almost seemed really happy that there was finally something he could do with it.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 25, 2011)

Holy crap.... just... holy crap. Hell of a week for GL books. 

Its interesting how both Scar and Krona find the Guardians useless for their schemes because they lack emotions. I guess the Guardians were partially right, in the end.


----------



## vicious1 (May 25, 2011)

John Stewart FTW. Always badass.


----------



## illmatic (May 26, 2011)

John Stewart destroyer of worlds... 




*Spoiler*: __ 



The death of Mogo = the beginning of the end for the GL corps?


----------



## TheWon (May 26, 2011)

Well that was pretty cool! Killing a very important character. I just don't know this seems pretty lackluster compared to Sinetro Corps War, and Blackest Night. I know it's not supposed to be huge, but this seems War of the Supermenish.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2011)

Only 1 issue left?

I'm so underwhelmed. I get the whole GL war thing but I rather have the other colour Lanterns do something instead of being sidelined to give the event focus on the 4 Earth Green Lanterns.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2011)

Anyone else curious about what happened to Hector Hammond? 


TheWon said:


> Well that was pretty cool! Killing a very important character. I just don't know this seems pretty lackluster compared to Sinetro Corps War, and Blackest Night.


I agree. They set the bar too high with the previous events. So even though this is a decent read, it still falls short





> I know it's not supposed to be huge, but this seems War of the Supermenish.


Kneel before Zod. 


Comic Book Guy said:


> Only 1 issue left?
> 
> I'm so underwhelmed. I get the whole GL war thing but I rather have the other colour Lanterns do something instead of being sidelined to give the event focus on the 4 Earth Green Lanterns.


I'm feeling the opposite, CBG. I am so done hearing about the other Corps and the war of light. WotGLs is like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2011)

I honestly have to agree that i feel underwhelmed by this event. I don't know if the Sinestro Corps War spoiled me or what...Though I do feel keeping the the othe spectrum Lanterns on the sidelines was a good thing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alas poor Mogo, you shall be missed


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2011)

illmatic said:


> John Stewart destroyer of worlds...


​


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> its a shame GLC has the weakest art team. It wasn't bad I guess, but I bet either of the other art teams would've made it a lot more badass.
> 
> indigo staff sniper rifle is awesome.
> 
> edit: oh yeah, lol at the end of it all, kyle FINALLY being useful with his blue ring. He almost seemed really happy that there was finally something he could do with it.



That was pretty obvious why he took the blue ring. Also I noticed a few inconsistencies during the past couple issues of Emerald Warriors.....Kyle used the blue ring and blasted some lanterns



Comic Book Guy said:


> Only 1 issue left?
> 
> I'm so underwhelmed. I get the whole GL war thing but I rather have the other colour Lanterns do something instead of being sidelined to give the event focus on the 4 Earth Green Lanterns.



Agreed, it was pretty horrible


----------



## Slice (May 27, 2011)

I say i would enjoy this way more if i had not read SCW, it set the bar too high.

Somehow this just makes me feel like it misses a real threat, sure there are lot sof mind controlled lanterns and the entity infested guardians... but the earth lanterns have seemingly hours of spare time to talk about stuff only to be interrupted by waves of fodder when they are nearly finished.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 27, 2011)

SCW also featured a lot of members from both Corps, not just the 4 Earth GLs.

Yeah. SCW set the bar.


----------



## Cromer (May 27, 2011)

Way too high. I haven't read any event from the Big 2 and enjoyed it since.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 27, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> ​



Behold, Balactus!

And let's not judge things on the SCW scale of awesomeness. I mean, I don't think there has ever been a villains reveal like that... _*ever*_.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2011)

Plus no one was honestly expecting the quality that SCW delivered.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2011)

It came out of nowhere and blew everyone away with the awesome. You would think DC learned from that...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2011)

SCW had other Lanterns, though. SCW and other GLs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2011)

I was wondering how they were going to pull of the obligatory "has movie similarities to attract new readers" story without interrupting the flow of the current Green Lantern storyline.



*Spoiler*: __ 













> *ABIN SUR – THE GREEN LANTERN #1 (OF 3)*
> Written by ADAM SCHLAGMAN
> Art and covr by FELIPE MASSAFERA
> FLASH FACT! He survived the crash!


The art looks pretty good, but who's Adam Schlagman?


----------



## illmatic (May 29, 2011)

I think he is a DC comics editor of some kind


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2011)

Oh boy.

That's doesn't sound good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I think he is a DC comics *editor *of some kind


Looks like I won't be reading any Flashpoint books after all. 



Then again, Tomasi was an editor and his GLC book was the bees knees. I'll be open minded as I pick this one up.


----------



## Id (May 30, 2011)

SCW = Epic Fucking Space Opera. Since then, SCW shits on nearly everything Marvel or DC has produced to date.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Looks like I won't be reading any Flashpoint books after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Tomasi was an editor and his GLC book was the bees knees. I'll be open minded as I pick this one up.



How could you not be interested in a title written by Peter Milligan with the head character Shade the Changing Man D:


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> How could you not be interested in a title written by Peter Milligan with the head character Shade the Changing Man D:



The uninterested expression on my face when I read that could easily answer that question. Too bad you couldn't see it.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

that makes me sad :[


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> How could you not be interested in a title written by Peter Milligan with the head character Shade the Changing Man D:



Should I be? <.<


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2011)

I read Shade because of Starman.

And Starman by James Robinson is freaking good.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Should I be? <.<



I take it you never read Milligan's work on the character.  It's because of this run that no matter what missteps he's made throughout his entire career are forgiven.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

No I haven't. But that's kind of the sense I've gotten, especially with Perez attached as the artist- I'm not the target audience at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 31, 2011)

X-Man said:


> SCW = Epic Fucking Space Opera. Since then, SCW shits on nearly everything Marvel or DC has produced to date.



Rebirth and SCW were both fucking great, but SCW just blew everything out of the water. If Rebirth is A New Hope, SCW is Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

and blackest night is the one with the ewoks


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Rebirth and SCW were both fucking great, but SCW just blew everything out of the water. If Rebirth is A New Hope, SCW is Empire Strikes Back.





Petes12 said:


> and blackest night is the one with the ewoks


:rofl 

I liked Johns and Tomasi written Blackest Night stuff though. The core mini-series plus GL was 3/5 and the GLC tie-in was 5/5.


----------



## Agmaster (May 31, 2011)

So I read parts 7-9....lol Mogo.


----------



## Cromer (May 31, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> So I read parts 7-9....lol Mogo.


 You LOL not at the great and powerful Mogo, _largest_ of the Green Lanterns...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> and blackest night is the one with the ewoks



The rebellion would have failed without the ewoks!   



LIL_M0 said:


> :rofl
> 
> I liked Johns and Tomasi written Blackest Night stuff though. The core mini-series plus GL was 3/5 and the GLC tie-in was 5/5.



Tomasi's stuff is almost always better for me simply because it focuses more on the corps as a whole and less on any one character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2011)

Well, there's the Superman solar system. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Tomasi's stuff is almost always better for me simply because it focuses more on the corps as a whole and less on any one character.



Yeah. With Johns it seems like the more characters he adds, the less interesting his stories become. Only exceptions being "Justice Society of America".


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

Hopefully that's not too true since the word is he's writing Justice League after Flashpoint.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2011)

> GREEN LANTERN #1
> 
> Geoff Johns has been charting the adventures of Hal Jordan and the GREEN LANTERN Corps since GREEN LANTERN: Rebirth, collaborating with such major artists as Ethan Van Sciver, Darwyn Cooke, Prentis Rollins, Marlo Alquiza and Mick Gray.
> 
> ...






> GREEN LANTERN CORPS #1
> 
> When deadly conflicts emerge across the universe, it's up to *Guy Gardner, John Stewart and an elite Green Lantern strike force* to keep the peace.
> 
> GREEN LANTERN CORPS #1 will be written by *Peter J. Tomasi with art by Fernando Pasarin and Scott Hanna*. The cover to #1 is by Doug Mahnke and Christian Alamy.


I know I said I was done with DC after WotGLs but... 



> GREEN LANTERN: THE NEW GUARDIANS #1
> 
> Who are The New Guardians?
> 
> ...


It'd be cool is Kyle was over the guardians like he was in his run of the GLs,  and it'd also be cool if the Guardians remained "possessed" by the entities but Kirkman and Batt. No. The only reason I suffered through their current ugly art was because it lead up to and was a part of WotGLs  



> RED LANTERNS #1
> 
> Going solo. Atrocitus and his Red Lantern Corps return in their own series, battling against injustice in the most bloody ways imaginable. This Lantern Corps takes no prisoners, they are judge, jury and executioners!
> 
> RED LANTERNS #1 will be written by Peter Milligan with art and cover by Ed Benes and Rob Hunter.



Bad enough that it's a book about the Red Lanterns, the most unintersting characters in the lantern-verse, but it's also being written by Milligan. I know, old news, but still.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2011)

Milligan is cool, what are you talking about.

He phones it in a few times on stuff he's obviously doing for money, but when he's good he's great


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Milligan is cool, what are you talking about.
> 
> He phones it in a few times on stuff he's obviously doing for money, but when he's good he's great



Human Target and Greek Street were ok, nothinjg to brag about, but readable because the artist made it to be. Everything else he's written that I have read has been complete crap uninteresting.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2011)

Shade the Changing Man

that's all I will put in this topic


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Shade the Changing Man
> 
> that's all I will put in this topic



Did Milligan write a Shade book? 'Cause that would be pretty awesome.

Or do you mean his Hellblazer run?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2011)

He wrote the Vertigo series from 1990 to 1996.  For it's time it was pretty ahead of its time.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweet. I've got to check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah dude you'll probably dig it, I think it's the best thing Milligan ever did.  You should also check out his X-Force/X-Stasis run it was great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, Green Lantern 67 got pushed back two weeks.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2011)

*Green Lantern*

might as well put a poll here too


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2011)

Can the poll be multi-choice?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2011)

> *GREEN LANTERN #1
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art by DOUG MAHNKE and CHRISTIAN ALAMY
> Cover by IVAN REIS and JOE PRADO
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #1
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by FERNANDO PASARIN and SCOTT HANNA
> Cover by DOUG MAHNKE and CHRISTIAN ALAMY*
> ...








> *GREEN LANTERN: NEW GUARDIANS #1
> Written by TONY BEDARD
> Art and cover by TYLER KIRKHAM and BATT*
> On sale SEPTEMBER 28 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> ...








> *RED LANTERNS #1
> Written by PETER MILLIGAN
> Art and cover by ED BENES and ROB HUNTER*
> On sale SEPTEMBER 14 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T+
> ...









LIL_M0 said:


> Can the poll be multi-choice?



only 4 choices

Choose


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Only one has Mahnke. Easy choice.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

And there's the Internet to weed out the good from the. . . not-good.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 12, 2011)

5 votes and not a single one for the Red Lantern book.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

I wanna like the Red Lantern book

but Benes :[

and am I the only one who doesn't have a huge boner over Mankhe art like Petes does?


----------



## Id (Jun 12, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Kyle Rayner: The New Guardians.
> 
> We are not worthy, Torchbearer.



Its about damn time.

Eat Hal fans..EAT IT!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah too bad no one will read that title.


----------



## Id (Jun 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Yeah too bad no one will read that title.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2011)

Castiel said:


> only 4 choices
> 
> Choose





GLC gets my vote then.

**EDIT*


> *GREEN LANTERN: NEW GUARDIANS #1*
> *Written by TONY BEDARD*
> *Art and cover by TYLER KIRKHAM and BATT*
> On sale SEPTEMBER 28 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> ...


Well, it would've been cool if Rayner were in a human charge of the REAL Guardians of the Universe who were still possessed by the entities as a offshoot of Krona's plan. But the solicit info makes it seem like this book will be a copy of John's Brightest day story arc. How can they be the most powerful, when Hal was rolling around with the leaders? Also, why would Agent Orange Larfleeze allow some one else to be a part of his corps?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2011)

added covers

Glomulus in a team book


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2011)

hard to imagine a scenario where that yellow ring guy, who i forget the name of, would willingly work with kyle and vice versa.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 12, 2011)

So I guess all that "There will be only three!! *DUN DUN DUN*" stuff is going down the crapper.

And I guess we're getting more orange lanterns? Larfleeze is going to have to share.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2011)

have we actually seen a picture of current Hal with his ring? 

JL solicit makes it sound like Justice League takes place in the past


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 12, 2011)

I just assumed Johns' love for Hal would guarantee his place in the GL Corps no matter what.

EDIT: On the other hand, the JL cover shows no ring for Hal. Maybe he ends up Ionized.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2011)

Jim Lee drew a ring but the inker or colorist flubbed it

there are pencils as proof


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 12, 2011)

Ah, okay. So much for that, then.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope the Oan Guardians get the comeuppance that FINALLY makes them realize, "We screwed up. We're pricks."


----------



## illmatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Castiel said:


> have we actually seen a picture of current Hal with his ring?
> 
> JL solicit makes it sound like Justice League takes place in the past



The first arc is taking place in the past. 


-Johns on membership: _"Our first arc is the origin of the team. It takes place in the past, and the next arc will take place in the present." _ ~ Hero Complex festival 2011

“_One thing I was really interested in was how do these guys really get along? Like Green Lantern when he first meets Batman, he’s like, ‘So what are your powers?_’ _Because you’d assume if this guy is dressed up like a bat fighting bad guys, that he can’t be crazy, that he’s got to have powers. And so Jim and I talked a lot about what their first opinion would be of each other. Like if Green Lantern’s on Earth to patrol to search for extraterrestrial trouble, what’s he think of Superman?”_


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow...ANOTHER origin?  I am SO interested.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Who is the new GL of sector 2814 ?  It was all over teasers for War of GL



Taleran said:


> New Guardians Teaser.



looks like the same one posted 10 posts before


----------



## Thor (Jun 13, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I hope the Oan Guardians get the comeuppance that FINALLY makes them realize, "We screwed up. We're pricks."



Like that will ever happen


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 13, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Wow...ANOTHER origin?  I am SO interested.


...have we gotten a lot of origins recently that I missed?

It is going to be kind of weird getting 52 number 1s that have to introduce the characters and status quos though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2011)

Castiel said:


> added coversred X's
> 
> Glomulus in a team book


You sure did. 




Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Fatality would make the most sense, for tension with Kyle.
> 
> Don't really care about any of these characters (except Kyle obviously, he looks good on the cover), but I like the diversity.


So, Kyle, Fatality (who should be a GLC support character), Munk, Glommulus (who's a construct), Saint Walker, Bleez(who is captured), Akrillo. I have never cared less about a team of superpeople in all of my years of comic book nerdom.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2011)

illmatic said:


> looks like the same one posted 10 posts before




That is because it is...so I removed it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Is green lantern getting a reboot? Because I've been thinking of dropping it and this could be anexcuse


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Is green lantern getting a reboot? Because I've been thinking of dropping it and this could be anexcuse



In number only it seems. And I hear tales of Wally West being the new GL for that book. Any lantern, new or otherwise, that takes over the main GL book that's not named John Stewart is a good enough reasom for me to drop it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2011)

Heh. 
*Spoiler*: _Red Lanterns cover_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah the red lanterns have been spoiled for me ever since someone pointed out to me that being a red lantern is like being a green lantern only you're on your mouth-rag all year long


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Is green lantern getting a reboot? Because I've been thinking of dropping it and this could be anexcuse



Best excuse for dropping a book is that you aren't enjoying anymore. I came to terms with that during the later parts of New Krypton and dropped Superman for a while.



			
				LIL_M0 said:
			
		

> I have never cared less about a team of superpeople in all of my years of comic book nerdom.



That is bullshit, good sir!

I'm almost dead sure you've seen that Post-Civil War New Warriors lineup where they were all wearing power suits or whatever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Best excuse for dropping a book is that you aren't enjoying anymore. I came to terms with that during the later parts of New Krypton and dropped Superman for a while.




Well, it's like rooting for a sports team.
They're still your guys, even if they haven't been "winning" for a long time
You need an excuse


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2011)

Banhammer said:
			
		

> yeah the red lanterns have been spoiled for me ever since someone pointed out to me that being a red lantern is like being a green lantern only you're on your mouth-rag all year long


Yeah. I'm definitely not reading that one. Aside from the moment of rage that turns you into a red lantern (and the ones we already know are boring) I don't see how you can squeeze an interesting tale out of these mindless, blood spewing berzerkers.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2011)

> Guy Gardner said:
> 
> 
> > Best excuse for dropping a book is that you aren't enjoying anymore. I came to terms with that during the later parts of New Krypton and dropped Superman for a while.
> ...


I agree with Banhammer. 

@Guy: I read Robinson/Rucka's New Krypton in it's entirety. I have a hard time quitting in the middle of something, unless it's really REALLY bad (X-Factor turtleman art) so I'm done with the Corps at the reboot.



> That is bullshit, good sir!
> 
> I'm almost dead sure you've seen that Post-Civil War New Warriors lineup where they were all wearing power suits or whatever.


No, I had no knowledge of this til now.
*EDIT
Oh, with Nightthrasher, Jubilee (I think?), human Beak and... those other guys? I thought that was somewhat interesting. I read it up until that evil Iron Man alternate reality story line.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

> evil Iron Man alternate reality story line


Isn't that the one where they kill that gay guy with robo dildos through the skull?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2011)

I didn't read that arc. Last thing I remember was Nighthrasher revealing that he was the original Nightrasher's brother... And I think that depowered "wind" chick from New X-Men was on there too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

powerless beak was on it, that much I know


I mean not the real beak, just a beak-like dopplegange. A simulation from the danger room. Yeah that's it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 14, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Even though I don't watch rasslin anymore, I thought this was kinda neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2011)

Dat white lantern


----------



## Cromer (Jun 14, 2011)

I am reminded of when Sinestro got the White Ring...


"What, you thought it would be someone else?!"


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2011)

you know m0...that was much cooler before i looked at it...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2011)

Ha.

White Lantern HBK.


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2011)

The only one of these i know is the undertaker...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, I only know of about 7 people out of the current stars. Lemme see...

Mark Henry
HHH
Kane
The Giant
Ray Mysterio Jr.
Undertaker (plus all the retired rasslers)
Kevin Nash
Bam Bam Biggelow
Jake The Snake
Jimmy Superfly Snooka?! Wth? 
Sid Viscious
Goldberg (I think?)
Batista
Christian (or Edge?)

HBK
Wait... Is "The Miz" Mikey from The Real World/Road Rules?! :rofl


----------



## TheWon (Jun 15, 2011)

That was cool sort of! Ya I been collecting Green since Kyle took up the mantle. I'm calling it quits after this. Just don't feel like starting over again. There are too many independent books doing well with out a need of a reboot. So I'm sticking with them, and dropping all DC books!


----------



## Cromer (Jun 16, 2011)

TheWon said:


> That was cool sort of! Ya I been collecting Green since Kyle took up the mantle. I'm calling it quits after this. Just don't feel like starting over again. There are too many independent books doing well with out a need of a reboot. So I'm sticking with them, and dropping all DC books!



One of the big gambles DC is taking is people deciding there's other stuff they want to put on their pull list instead of an unknown quantity reboot.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Is "The Miz" Mikey from The Real World/Road Rules?! :rofl


Wow eh.... he knows the game.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 16, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Best excuse for dropping a book is that you aren't enjoying anymore. I came to terms with that during the later parts of New Krypton and dropped Superman for a while.



I just can't do that. I need to see how it ends. Which is difficult for a lot of comics. I have to wait for a renumbering or it to get cancelled or something.

BTW, when was the last issue out? It definitely feels like more than a month. Maybe it feels like longer because they all came out on the same day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I just can't do that. I need to see how it ends. Which is difficult for a lot of comics. I have to wait for a renumbering or it to get cancelled or something.
> 
> BTW, when was the last issue out? It definitely feels like more than a month. Maybe it feels like longer because they all came out on the same day.



The shifted all GL books to the right so they could do "movie prequel" one-shots. So Green Lantern 67 comes out on July 13th, ending WotGLs and Green Lantern vol.4. After that there's a two-part epilogue, WotGLs Aftermath, written by Beard and the other series go into eplogue mode/ pointless one-shot mode until the reboot.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 17, 2011)

G.O.A.T. said:


> I just can't do that. I need to see how it ends. Which is difficult for a lot of comics. I have to wait for a renumbering or it to get cancelled or something.



It takes *willpower*, but sometimes I just don't care enough; if I don't care now, why should I keep paying them for not entertaining me? Or I'll just come back to it in the trades at some point. I'd do the same with Naruto if I were actually paying for it and not just reading scans.

But I certainly understand the sentiment. I've just gotten to the point where I can say "Fuck it, I'll come back to it another day".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2011)

Black Lantern Undertaker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> It takes *willpower*, but sometimes I just don't care enough; if I don't care now, why should I keep paying them for not entertaining me? Or I'll just come back to it in the trades at some point. I'd do the same with Naruto if I were actually paying for it and not just reading scans.
> 
> But I certainly understand the sentiment. I've just gotten to the point where I can say "Fuck it, I'll come back to it another day".



This is why I've kept reading, cause I'm just reading scans. If I were paying for GL, I would have dropped it a long time ago, like pre-SCW.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, if you aren't paying, there's no reason to stop unless you don't have time for it anymore. Do you buy the TPB, though, M0?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Well, if you aren't paying, there's no reason to stop unless you don't have time for it anymore.


Neither the time, nor the interest. Unfortunately. 


> Do you buy the TPB, though, M0?


Yeah, for stuff that I really liked. I've bought trades. Marvel's series adaptation of Stephen King's The Stand was one of the last trades I bought/ keep buying, as well as Ultimate Spider-Man.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I have 9 hardback volumes of Ultimate Spider-Man. Probably the most of any series.

Man, I fucking hate Ultimatum.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah. USM is one of the best, if not THE best, comic series I've read. It never fails to deliver.  The last trade of it I actually bought was Death of a Goblin, and the only reason I stopped buying them was because of being too cheap busy with school. 

With that being said. Brb going to Amazon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2011)

*proudly looks at his Millar/Hitch Ultimates Omnibus*


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 17, 2011)

[IMG=You actually did it!]http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c172/nfandom/yelrotflmao.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a chump I buy singles not trades.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone watch the movie yet what do you think? I'll just say meh!!!!!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 17, 2011)

Just noticed this... Greg Lantern?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 17, 2011)

TheWon said:


> Anyone watch the movie yet what do you think? I'll just say meh!!!!!!



I think it's better than the critics are giving it credit for. it still has problems though and it needed more run time as well.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Just noticed this... Greg Lantern?


----------



## Thor (Jun 17, 2011)

The movie had great effects. That is all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2011)

Is it really as bad as the critics make it out to be?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

Green Lantern came out today, I bet the story was aweso-


Thor said:


> The movie had great effects. That is all.


Oh, nevermind then.


----------



## Thor (Jun 17, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is it really as bad as the critics make it out to be?



I was expecting the worst since it's a DC movie not called Batman. It exceeded my expectations. Meh story, crappy acting, great effects, Carol Ferris was sexy.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 17, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is it really as bad as the critics make it out to be?



No not really, it's a pretty mediocre movie, but it's not a complete disaster as critics and reviewers are trying to make it out to be.


----------



## Rod (Jun 17, 2011)

One thing I'd have a true go at this reboot, and that  in the very sense of it would be: Alan Scott.

 How I view it, only the name and the blonde looks would of remain. The rest pratically revamped, his age rebooted to the average of the other earth lanterns, thus the character's origins except the basics (from where he is, family connections etc..) to change including story of how acquired the power/ring, addtionally making him an official part of the corps right from the get go (much like his fellows). 

Artistically speaking, demanding of course, a remodel for an actual uniform according to the ones characters use as of now (For the sake of imagination, something similar to Hal or Kyle art designs and builds regarding the various aspects, however with blond approach in this case). 

Finally, investing heavily in developing the idea the character is at this point inserted in DC's mainstream, a "new lantern" to look (yes, ironically)and from now on another option for safe fanfavouritism or new readers to follow in essence mainly in corps team book.

Good thing about GL concept, such allow these things, the versatility advantage of being free.


----------



## Thor (Jun 17, 2011)

Golden Age characters apart from Superman and Batman should just die. That's my opinion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

So.. Does Sinestro turn heel in this movie?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thor said:


> Golden Age characters apart from Superman and Batman should just die. That's my opinion.



Yeah. Especially hubcap helmet Flash.


----------



## Thor (Jun 17, 2011)

Gay Jarrick and Barry Allen suck. I really hope Flashpoint 2 is how Barry meets his eternal demise.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

I saw that and laughed so hard.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2011)

Jay Garrick's helmet is amazing what drugs are you on?


----------



## Thor (Jun 18, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Jay Garrick's helmet is amazing what drugs are you on?



A drug called taste


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2011)

more like

bad taste


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2011)

Grant Morrison doing in continuity golden age superman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>lame legacy old dudes who should be dead by now

Hubcap Flash isn't nearly as bad as Christmas Lantern, looks wise. And hes named GL but he isnt part of the corps, hes got some magic thing instead. Its kinda dumb.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 18, 2011)

How could any of you hate on Alan Scott. He's the greatest Lantern of them all. 


Also, just noticed this at the end of Blackest Night.

Abin Sur obviously has to do with Indigo, and will probably play into the coming story where the Indigo Tribe is supposed to play a big part. Krona has to do with the current War of Green Lanterns. So. Is there some other big secret to Larfleeze, then? His family, perhaps?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

Abin Sur founded the indigo lanterns. Also, all the indigos are reformed psychopaths.
This is common knowledge, unless I'm misunderstanding you


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah, no. I just assumed there would be some other superawesomelifechangingsecret, since Johns loves revealing them.

I'm more interested in the Larfleeze bit, since 2 of 3 parts of that panel are now already in play.


EDIT: Wait, Abin Sur founded the Indigo Tribe? When was that stated?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2011)

it wasnt, but that seems to be where the story's going


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Abin founded the indigo's, sure as in "I read it somewhere" sure, but if I'm wrong, then meh, guess I'm wrong


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 18, 2011)

Gotcha. I figured he plays a role in getting Indigo to the Indigo tribe, and then left them with some secret from the missing pages of the Book of Oa. It would be neat if Abin Sur founded them, though. And kinda weird.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

the indigo corps oath has "Abin Sur" in it


----------



## Rod (Jun 18, 2011)

Tracking past records, I'd suspect prolly some Geoff prophecy stuff about Abin getting retconned back to life when time comes.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2011)

pfft no chance


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 18, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Jay Garrick's helmet is amazing what drugs are you on?



Thank you.

And unlike the Barry/Wally situation, Jay Garrick being the flash doesn't take away from any of the others. He's totally cemented as coolgrandad flash who rolls with the justice society.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 18, 2011)

Heresy! Who is hating on mah Grampy Flash, the fastest senior citizen alive?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> So.. Does Sinestro turn heel in this movie?





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> During the end credits, Sinestro, who is drawn by the power of fear, takes the yellow ring and puts it on.



Well that answers that question, but I won't be sitting through a movie with a non Jeremy Irons Sinestro just to see this. 

[YOUTUBE]KVp01pdI81I[/YOUTUBE]

Precisely....


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well that answers that question, but I won't be sitting through a movie with a non Jeremy Irons Sinestro just to see this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KVp01pdI81I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Precisely....



Jeremy Irons? Really? Hugo Weaving was my initial choice, but Mark Strong falls into Sinestro's skin in his performance. The biggest problem is that it doesn't have nearly enough of him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2011)

It's just something about Irons' voice (He's not king, yet he's still so proper. ). Everytime I read GLC comics, his is the voice I "hear" for Sinestro. They should just re-dub the movie in his voice, I'd pay for that.

I don't think I've ever seen Mark Strong in a movie, so I can't really judge. Does he have that "charasmatic villain" vibe going on?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's just something about Irons' voice (He's not king, yet he's still so proper. ). Everytime I read GLC comics, his is the voice I "hear" for Sinestro.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen Mark Stron in a movie, so I can't really judge. Does he have that "charasmatic villain" vibe going on?



He's the villain from the recent _Sherlock Holmes_ movie.

In all honesty, he comes off as a ass-kicker in this. I thought he was very charismatic, and it's obvious that his words are chosen to make sure that while he's a good guy, he obviously has an ego and wants power.

The biggest problem is that he's criminally underused. He has one big scene with Hal in which he looks fucking _awesome_, and after that he doesn't have anything big.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> He's the villain from the recent _Sherlock Holmes_ movie.



Oh, the guy that fell from the crane thing at the end? I don't remember much from that movie, but I do remember liking it. He wasn't Professor Moriarity, right? 



> In all honesty, he comes off as a ass-kicker in this. I thought he was very charismatic, and it's obvious that his words are chosen to make sure that while he's a good guy, he obviously has an ego and wants power.
> 
> The biggest problem is that he's criminally underused. He has one big scene with Hal in which he looks fucking _awesome_, and after that he doesn't have anything big


Kinda want to see this now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 18, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> He's the villain from the recent _Sherlock Holmes_ movie.
> 
> In all honesty, he comes off as a ass-kicker in this. I thought he was very charismatic, and it's obvious that his words are chosen to make sure that while he's a good guy, he obviously has an ego and wants power.
> 
> The biggest problem is that he's criminally underused. He has one big scene with Hal in which he looks fucking _awesome_, and after that he doesn't have anything big.



Also the villian from Kick Ass as well I believe. Strong's the kin of guy you usually see in a villian role


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Also the villian from Kick Ass as well I believe. Strong's the kin of guy you usually see in a villian role



There we go. I always forget about Kick-Ass.



LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, the guy that fell from the crane thing at the end? I don't remember much from that movie, but I do remember liking it. He wasn't Professor Moriarity, right?



Yeah, he wasn't Moriarty. Lord Blackwood, master of the "black arts" and whatnot.



> Kinda want to see this now.



It's worth a look. It's not the worst thing in the world (In the Theatre section, I compared it to the original X-Men, which is a very flawed film which sort of got by on enjoyable performances and potential), though this isn't ground-breakingly good. It's okay, though I know we have different opinions on things so your mileage may vary.

But at the very least, it's probably better than 80% of Marvel's movies since 2000, mostly because Marvel is a fucking whore when it comes to movie rights.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

Every time anyone mentions Irons all I want to do is run up to him, give him a hug, and whisper in his ear that "it's okay. No one will ever know. No one even remembers what an "eragon" is. It's all right" and hug his hurt away


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Every time anyone mentions Irons all I want to do is run up to him, give him a hug, and whisper in his ear that "it's okay. No one will ever know. No one even remembers what an "eragon" is. It's all right" and hug his hurt away



You don't need to mention Eragon to hurt an Irons fan. You need to mention Dungeons and Dragons, and then watching them fall to their knees in anguish.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

dungeons and dragons starring that one wayans brother?
oh man...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

shit said:


> dungeons and dragons starring that one wayans brother?
> oh man...



It really made for a really good Nostalgia Critic episode. Outside of that, though...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> It's worth a look. It's not the worst thing in the world (In the Theatre section, I compared it to the original X-Men, which is a very flawed film which sort of got by on enjoyable performances and potential), though this isn't ground-breakingly good. It's okay, though I know we have different opinions on things so your mileage may vary.



I saw Green Lantern and X-Men: First Class in a double feature at the drive-in with my fiance. You were right, Sinestro was awesome and the film wasn't bad. It just had a lot to set up, a whole lot (and I don't even remember seeing John Stewart). So it just made it slow. It was like X-Men 1 in that sense. The effects were pretty awesome. "I don't need to tell YOU who we are. " 

I hated Kilowog though. He (the character as a person, no the actor) seems like he was one of those guys that tries to hard to be cool and Tomar Re wasn't a chicken man, but he was Captain Barbossa, so I won't complain.  Those were pretty much my only complaints, besides me not liking Van Wilder Reynolds but he made me laugh during that scene where he was pretending not to know Carol. 

Also, Parallax was an evil pile of space dirt.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> You don't need to mention Eragon to hurt an Irons fan. You need to mention Dungeons and Dragons, and then watching them fall to their knees in anguish.



Never seen that movie, but I at least can see how someone at a point thinks, at least on paper "Dungeons and Dragons? This could be a great idea!"

Eragon had no excuse other than "perhaps Irons was going to try to change it from the inside" or "he was really hungry"


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Hal in the movie  is supposed to be this womanizing guy right? And he builds constructs of whatever he thinks of, yes?Does he ever build a pair of giant green breasts to fight off Parallax?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 19, 2011)

If the movie was about sinestro and abin sur, this movie would have made 1 trillion dollars 

Mark strong was also in rock n rolla, a really fun movie and body of lies with leo dicaprio and russel crow


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2011)

Rocknrolla is _sublime_


"Slap him".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2011)

So I just watched the film.

. . .

Oh boy.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 20, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So I just watched the film.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Oh boy.



Didn't like it that much, I take it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2011)

It could have been better.

I'd be surprised if it didn't lose money at the box office.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

I just remembered that I saw Eragon in the theater...
man, my taste in things is really awful


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2011)

$200 million budget. I'd be surprised if it makes a $50 million profit.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 21, 2011)

VS and season specific movies


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2011)

> Parallax: HEY, HECTOR.
> Hector Hammond: Hey, Parallax.
> Parallax: I AM GOING TO OA TO EAT EVERYBODY. WHAT ARE YOU UP TO?
> Hector Hammond: Well, you made me evil, so I'm going to fuck around with Hal Jordan and Blake Lively because of some tenuous connection in our past that the movie only alluded to like five minutes ago,
> ...



Hector sure is a helpful guy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> VS and season specific movies



Yeah, it hit the points.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

I spoiled myself and read it. I was only ever gonna watch it for Reynold's abs anyway


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2011)

> *Sinestro:* I have been significantly more heroic than Hal Jordan this entire film. I tried to protect the universe. I actually fought Parallax instead of just tricking him into flying into the sun. I called Hal Jordan a douche, but only while he was totally being a douche. I only wanted the clearly evil Yellow Power Ring to fight the evil of Parallax and save lives. And just a minute ago, I talked about how awesome Hal was in front of the whole Green Lantern Corps for the film's final scene. I have been a good guy for the entirety of the movie, while Hal's been a hero for maybe 10%,15% tops.
> _(roll credits)_
> *Sinestro:* I'm not putting on the Yellow Power Ring.
> *Hal Jordan: *Oh yes you are.
> ...


This. He turned evil for no reason at all. My fiance looke at me and said, "That was so stupid. He was the good guy! Baby, why did he use the evil powers when the bad guys were dead?" I had no explanation.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 21, 2011)

oh, guggenheim helped write the movie? that explains so much!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Jun 21, 2011)

Arrested Development reference. Niiiiiiiceee


----------



## TheWon (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL good comic so true so true!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that too


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud9ZPVQ9bgs[/YOUTUBE]

I think the CGI looks pretty good. All it needs now is a good story and voice actors.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

the mr incredible-like pectorials are hilarious


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)

> One thing I feel needs mentioning: *this is not Martin Campbell’s cut of the film, but the studio’s. *I live in New Orleans where it was shot, I read the shooting script, all of which was painstakingly filmed with intense research, and all of that was left on the cutting room floor — a sort of combination of what happened to Daredevil and Watchmen, respectively — *character development sacrificed for CG, scenes made irrelevant by removing their setup. *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Tl;dr: * the movie could have been awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 22, 2011)

wow. **


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll be sure to miss this movie


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

oh god duckman is so awesommmmmmmmmmme


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

welp, it may be that they'll learn their lesson this time around



lol

I wonder if that's what happened that has allowed first class.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 22, 2011)

Just caught up on my GL Corps and......


*Spoiler*: __ 



 MOGOO NO!!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2011)

If true

WOW WB WOW


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

mo beat you to it and that was pretty much my reaction

look in the comments, someone put up some concept art from the movie showing sinestro and kilowog present at the last battle too, so it seems to be true.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Green Lantern: 5 Lessons for Hollywood*



> *1. It's about a singular voice*
> 
> Readers connect with comic books through original stories by writers and artists: For Green Lantern, it could be stories from the 1970s, by Denny O'Neil and Neal Adams or, more recently, by Geoff Johns. These people offer a vision and direction. The same rule applies to movies. When you watch Christopher Nolan's recent Batman movies, or even this summer's X-Men: First Class or Thor, you feel like there is a singular vision behind them.
> 
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah, yes. Cloud villains.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

It's not as bad as blob monsters


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

not sure how you could do galactus and make it cool for a movie tbh.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2011)

His Original costume. The reason Galactus is terrifying is the scale. So you would have to use the camera very interestingly to show that level of scale.

Its all about scale, its about making you feel like you are on the street looking up at this giant guy in Purple armor who has announced to the world that he has come to eat it.

If you play that straight with the right voice it would be AMAZING.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Doubtful. Or, you'd have to have a really _really _compelling take on his purple outfit. I think there are some things that just dont really translate without looking really goofy, and galactus is one of them.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

Gah Lak Tus swarm is perfect made for movies. they have the transformer look and everything.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Weren't they like a giant cloud of bug robots though


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

more like a giant fleet of giant bug robots


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

It's like they came straight out of the Matrix


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> not sure how you could do galactus and make it cool for a movie tbh.



Unicron was cool for a movie. Granted it was a cartoon, but if it were redone today with cg and real actors how different would it be? Galactus is another planet eater who in his original form is pretty badass. Tho Ghost Rider sonned his weakened form:


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 24, 2011)

With some altercations made to his costume, I don't think Galactus would be a bad villain as a humanoid. Taleran is right: his scale can be frightening in and of itself. The problem is that I don't think most studios would put enough effort into showing just a small bit of the destruction he would cause by... existing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

As long as he's not jobbing.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 26, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> As long as he's not jobbing.


It is a movie. He'd _have_ to job.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2011)

*Wearing Multiple Power Rings (DC Comics)*

In DC Comics, can a single being wear multiple power rings, either of the same color, or of different colors? Will the rings simply nullify each other, or will the wearer gain the combined power of all the rings? I have wondered this for some time now, so can anyone here provide me with enlightenment on this subject? I would greatly appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 26, 2011)

Short answer is yes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

there's a thread for this


Wait for it


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2011)

multiple rings of different colors have happened a few times, they tend to cause each other to 'misfire' and generally be a pain in the ass.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Short answer is yes.



Yes to which question?



Banhammer said:


> there's a thread for this



If there is, I apologize for not posting in it, and thank you for making me aware of its existence.



Banhammer said:


> Wait for it



Wait for what? This is now three times that you said that to me, so I would like to know for what I am supposed to be waiting.



Petes12 said:


> multiple rings of different colors have happened a few times, they tend to cause each other to 'misfire' and generally be a pain in the ass.



Yes, that seems to be logical to me, as each ring is powered by a different emotion, it would often be difficult to experience multiple emotions simultaneously.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2011)

you couldve used the GL thread


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> you couldve used the GL thread



I am sorry, but I did not notice it, so should I repost my questions in that thread and request that a moderator delete this one, or request that a moderator merge this thread with that one?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

My body is ready


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 26, 2011)

its not a big deal, castiel will merge them if he cares


----------



## Glued (Jun 26, 2011)

It depends.

The Blue Lantern Ring of hope is basically useless, unless a green ring is present.

When the Green and Blue are combine the power output goes over the charts.

Fear diminishes will power, so green and yellow is a bad combo.

Guy Gardner was able to harness the power of his rage and use the red lantern ring to make constructs. I believe Guy maybe able to combine Red and Green, but he is a special case.


----------



## Glued (Jun 26, 2011)

About cloud villains, didn't you guys see James and the Giant Peach by disney. The Cloud Rhino was badass.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 26, 2011)

Also, I think there was a moment in War of the Green Lanterns where Guy and Kyle(? or was it John?) put on two rings and blast away with lights from both rings.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 26, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Also, I think there was a moment in War of the Green Lanterns where Guy and Kyle(? or was it John?) put on two rings and blast away with lights from both rings.



It was Hal I think. He wore the Yellow and Orange, while Guy got Red and Pink.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> It depends.
> 
> The Blue Lantern Ring of hope is basically useless, unless a green ring is present.
> 
> ...



Yes, that does make sense to me.



Ben Grimm said:


> About cloud villains, didn't you guys see James and the Giant Peach by disney. The Cloud Rhino was badass.



Yes, I recall that scene; I was very young when I saw it for the first time, so I felt the fear that the other characters felt from it.

I believe that this practice makes a villain more sinister and ominous, as they have no true physical form and cannot be opposed in the same manner in which one would oppose a normal villain. I think that Parallax was very awesome in the _Green Lantern_ film, as the visual image of a cloud of energy and light with a massive face in its center is almost guaranteed to be freaky and dissonant to some people.

To move to the realm of Marvel Comics briefly, while Galactus is undeniably a badass, his violet coloration and overall appearance may be somewhat campy for mainstream audiences of a live-action film. However, I do agree that making him to be a formless entity was not the best decision; what I would like to have seen was Galactus still being humanoid in form, but with his color scheme altered to have more black and dark grey, and have him constantly surrounded by an aura of swirling light and energy. Now, _that_ would be very awesome, to me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

cloud villains are gay. Ultimate Namor does it better anyway


----------



## Glued (Jun 27, 2011)

They should have had Galactus come down to Earth as Massive Pimp and the Silver Surfer should have been made female.

Now that would have been awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

I would pay through the nose for that.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 28, 2011)

"I am here to drain this planet... OF IT'S FUNK!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











I won't be reading this one, because WotGLs hasn't concluded.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 29, 2011)

There's no spoilers or anything for the ending of WotGL, its totally unrelated.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, this book was... Not bad, but idk. I didn't like it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

I am not overly happy that I managed to not missed it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 29, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2011)

Feels like forever since GL #66 was released.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jul 1, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



argh...salaak, what did they do to your face...argh?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ark 17.0 said:


> argh...salaak, what did they do to your face...argh?



During WotGLs he got punched in the face... by Mogo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2011)

You don't punched in the face by Mogo.

You just get MOGO'd.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2011)

Finally getting around to watching Emerald Knights.  Loving "nerd lantern" and the Tales of Blackest Night  references *OF EVERYTHING*.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 7, 2011)

Suddenly... Abin Sur's book went from meh to suck. =/


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You don't punched in the face by Mogo.
> 
> You just get MOGO'd.



He does not socialize


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 7, 2011)

​


----------



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2011)

No fucking way...............

Is that cover forealz LilM0

Also I felt kinda silly going to the comic book store and asking for the last issue of WOTGL and being told that its not out till the 13th >.<


----------



## shit (Jul 7, 2011)

it looked like blue hal was flipping me off at first glance


----------



## TheWon (Jul 7, 2011)

He was he told me he didn't like you or Rocko! LOL


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 7, 2011)

Shadow said:


> No fucking way...............
> 
> Is that cover forealz LilM0



no its fanmade


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 12, 2011)

WotGLs concludes tomorrow. Still no previews.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> WotGLs concludes tomorrow. Still no previews.



I'm guessing you haven't seen this teaser yet, then.



Have to say, I'm half disappointed, and half  like all hell.


EDIT: Beware my ninja powers, Mo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

^ my face when...


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

Nevermind Mo posted it


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I'm guessing this means that the new GL #1 does not center around Hal?

Its weird, I was going to ask today if there were any good Sinestro stories of when he was still a Green Lantern, too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

Be king, undisputed! Respected! Saluted!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 13, 2011)

Oooh...this I like



Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You almost sound sad lol...I'd take a Sinestro centric issue over Hal any day of the week


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

No good stories of (that character) as a GL, btw, I've read most of the classic run and it's mostly hal saving the day "done in one" style with the occasional torch passing between Guy and John.

*EDIT
As I was saying in my original post, before changing it, this character getting the ring was very predictable if you looks a t Johns' run as a whole. This does not make it any less awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

Well this could be a welcome change.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> No good stories of (that character) as a GL, btw, I've read most of the classic run and it's mostly hal saving the day "done in one" style with the occasional torch passing between Guy and John.


Ah well, thats too bad.



Emperor Joker said:


> Oooh...this I like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, not sad. I've been curious to see him take the ring for a while now. And yeah, he's definitely more interesting to read about.



LIL_M0 said:


> Be king, undisputed! Respected! Saluted!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Yes!!!!!!

*Spoiler*: _this is a real spoiler_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hal got kicked out of the corps



*Spoiler*: __ 



for killing Krona



*Spoiler*: __ 



because the Guradians are dicks



*Spoiler*: __ 



and they mad cause he killed one of their own stylin on them



*Spoiler*: _no pics = lies_ 









 
OWN3D! 

**EDIT*

These panels sum up Johns' entire GLC run.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh god, thats hilarious. 

I hope this is out before I sleep tonight, 'cause I'm really looking forward to this issue now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, me too. I've been practicing my laugh for when I actually get to read the pages. Gonna sound something like...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2011)

BOHAHAHAHAHAHA! Ah, I miss that. Back when Bleach was good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep, Bleach was a really good show. Too bad they canceled it after the soul society arc.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 13, 2011)

Meh, not better than Jason Todd.


----------



## Slice (Jul 13, 2011)

So the man is back in the green uniform.
I guess my thought that after the big reset button hits only green and yellow remain might be wrong 




LIL_M0 said:


> Yep, Bleach was a really good show. Too bad they canceled it after the soul society arc.



True.

Almost as sad as there never beeing a second part of the Matrix.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like the GL book is going to be veeeery interesting. 


Remember how Hal was treated like crap by the Corps? Imagine the shitstorm from the Corps now. This is going to be awesome and hilarious.


----------



## shit (Jul 13, 2011)

well he's only got 5 other corps to fall back on


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2011)

So that means there are now 5 GLs from the same sector right? Or is Jon not starring in a book.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2011)

This issue goes by reaaaally quick. Some nice character moments. Some brainwashing going on. Really looking forward to how things play out post-Flashpoint.

But a bit of a crappy ending to the book and event.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 13, 2011)

damn you guys spoiling the ending for me


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!!!!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _this is a real spoiler_
> 
> ...



I have one question, if Krona is one of the Guardians. How come he doesn't have an inflated melon head on his neck?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Gah, this issue was definitely a mixed bag for me. Great art, the spoiler was awesome, but the ending was kind of crap, especially because once again it relied on the Guardians being the dumbest most assholish creatures in the universe.

Especially when the FIRST thing they do is turn to the other ring bearers and basically pull a "Hey! Ring Bearers! We dont take kindly to your TYPE around here!"

Its sad when the guardians of the universe remind me of:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqU55x7Qgy0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I have one question, if Krona is one of the Guardians. How come he doesn't have an inflated melon head on his neck?



he does...

I think it was largely the art but that Krona HK was a pretty badass moment for hal there. 

And the guardian's dickishness doesn't entirely make zero sense, especially given their history of dicking. But yeah, Hal has the ability to kill them. And I think there's some precedent for believing he might do that!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> And the guardian's dickishness doesn't entirely make zero sense, especially given their history of dicking. But yeah, Hal has the ability to kill them. And I think there's some precedent for believing he might do that!



I guess, but there's a line where it's just too much to believe that they could be that douchey and still be good guys.

Like how the first 2 things they do are get pissed at Hal (who just saved their asses) at killing a guardian (who was the whole problem).

But Im interested to see how Hal gets back. He's not going to take that shit lying down. Although at the end I could have sworn he was about to cry and throw a temper tantrum haha.

But I love how Sinestro is just stuck in a perpetual state of "Wait...wha?" for half the issue.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 13, 2011)

So which Corps do you think Hal will bounce to from here? 'Cause that last page had me thinking of Hal failing to fix Coast City right before he Parallax'd the Corps. He's definitely going to desperately try to get his ring back.


... Hell, maybe he'll turn into the new Sinestro.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2011)

I really have liked GL recently I wonder how much of that is Manke, he is a really good fit for that book.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2011)

I chuckled amusingly


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I really have liked GL recently I wonder how much of that is Manke, he is a really good fit for that book.



For me I think it's at least 70% Manke.

But I can't wait to see how Sinestro interacts with the corps. I keep picturing Sinestro in the GL cafeteria with nowhere to sit.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2011)

I think the Guardians are actually more scared that there is someone out there that is capable of killing them.  Which is why they took the ring away from Hal.

Sinestro back on GL Corps will result in multiple LOL's.   Also interested in the other rings scenario as in who's in charge of the yellow now.  Also I wonder if Saint Walker and Sinestro will be best buds in the future.   And why the frack do I have to wait till SEPTEMBER for the first issue.  ARGHHH!!


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 13, 2011)

Its funny how the last volume of GL started the exact same way, but with Hal. Suddenly on the GL team despite the entire corps hating him.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2011)

Also the next couple of self contained stories suck so far......corps issue was BLAHHHH


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

If WotGLs aftermath has Hal walking down a lonely highway kicking rocks, I just may lol myself into oblivion.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2011)

Man good to see Lil_M0 having fun with this issue hehehehehe

Also I just realized the guardians dropped Hal off in the middle of nowhere.....so I guess he is walking a long way home.......


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Man good to see Lil_M0 having fun with this issue hehehehehe


Yep. 


> Also I just realized the guardians dropped Hal off in the middle of nowhere.....so I guess he is walking a long way home.......


I think he's standing in from of the "Welcome to coast City: the city without fear" sign. No way to really be sure from that angle though.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 13, 2011)

To complete their dickery they just dropped him off in the middle of Nevada.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> If WotGLs aftermath has Hal walking down a lonely highway kicking rocks, I just may lol myself into oblivion.



Please tell me im not the only one who thought of this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hYy2a9fum8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

You are

this issue was hilarious oh man I can't wait to see what happens to Sinestro.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2011)

Sinestro on Justice League? If Batman had a problem with Hal then how strained would his relationship with Sinestro be


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 13, 2011)

*GLC October Solicits*




> *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #2*
> Written by PETER J. TOMASI
> Art by FERNANDO PASARIN and SCOTT HANNA
> Cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...


 



> *GREEN LANTERN: NEW GUARDIANS #2*
> Written by TONY BEDARD
> Art by TYLER KIRKHAM, HARVEY TALIBAO and BATT
> Cover by TYLER KIRKHAM and BATT
> ...


   



> *RED LANTERNS #2*
> Written by PETER MILLIGAN
> Art and cover by ED BENES and ROB HUNTER
> On sale OCTOBER 5 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T+
> On  a war-torn world where invading forces fight insurgent forces, the  innocent always suffer the most. When a child screams with red-hot rage  at the madness around her, she is answered by her weapon of retribution:  Atrocitus.




I know most of us "regulars" are discussing GL 67 but I'm spoiler tagging this one just in case someone hasn't read it. 
*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern #2 solicit_ 





> *GREEN LANTERN #2*
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art and cover by DOUG MAHNKE and CHRISTIAN ALAMY
> Variant cover by DAVID FINCH
> ...


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 14, 2011)

Sinestro on JLU was utterly embarrassing.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 14, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Mostuff



I guess the Manhunters have rivals now. And it looks like the SpaceKnights got bored with Marvel and hopped to DC.

And I guess Star Sapphires aren't space hookers anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

> *GREEN LANTERN: NEW GUARDIANS #2*
> Written by TONY BEDARD
> Art by TYLER KIRKHAM, HARVEY TALIBAO


OMG Why am I just now seeing this?! I'm definitely skipping this one now.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 14, 2011)

jesus i remember that exact page and thinking what shit ultimate x-men had turned to when i got to that exact page.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. If only Larocca could've finished out Kirkman's run instead of this guy. 

GL:NG didn't have much going for it to begin with, seeing how it's an ongoing adaption of a 8 issue (and somewhat boring) Johncs story ar. But when you add Taliboa, nail in the coffin.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 14, 2011)

I could say a lot about what I wish they'd do differently with the rainbow corps


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Please tell me im not the only one who thought of this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hYy2a9fum8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



It ain't easy being Green

OH WAIT


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I could say a lot about what I wish they'd do differently with the rainbow corps


I wish the other weren't given the right to be a corps, instead of being transported away at the conclusion of WotGLs. Sure Atrocitous would have died, but w/e he's a lame, one dimensional character and Larfleeze went from boss to comic relief. And, to be honest, I don't care to find out about the Indigo's connection with Abin Sur. Let them died too.

Then it's just be Green and the... Akrillo Corps?


Castiel said:


> It ain't easy being Green
> 
> OH WAIT


:rofl


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Cromer (Jul 14, 2011)

I absolutely cannot believe that happened. I really thought it was gonna be Kyle losing the ring, but...


This is gonna be veeerry interesting. Suddenly I'm looking forward to Green Lantern in September even more than I am Red Hood or Demon Knights.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 14, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


>



If I could rep you I would. Ahh, morning lolz. The most important lolz of the day.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 14, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wish the other weren't given the right to be a corps, instead of being transported away at the conclusion of WotGLs. Sure Atrocitous would have died, but w/e he's a lame, one dimensional character and Larfleeze went from boss to comic relief. And, to be honest, I don't care to find out about the Indigo's connection with Abin Sur. Let them died too.
> 
> Then it's just be Green and the... Akrillo Corps?



Well before the whole Sinestroll thing this week I would've said they should've entered a sort of cold war state where the different corps have taken control of different sectors- where the GLs only have control over some of the universe instead of all of it, and they all sort of back off each other.

Then you could have those other corps around without making every damn story about them and always having them at war or buddy buddy.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

hey that's a pretty good idea actually


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't see it working. The only one that seems to have the objective of policing the universe is yellow, maybe blue.

Indigo and Violet seem content "rehabilitating"/saving love, and Blue seems like more of a special case type corps. And Red has no interest in controlling or protecting anything at all, same with orange.

And I don't see how the GLC could give Yellow a chunk of the universe. Maybe if there are certain sectors that are REALLY in the shitter, that would make sense.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 14, 2011)

I wasnt thinking it was an amicable agreement. And red lanterns have a book thats based on their own brand of policing the universe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I wasnt thinking it was an amicable agreement. And red lanterns have a book thats based on their own brand of policing the universe.



Ah shit, I forgot about that red lantern book. 

Anyways, well then Red, Yellow, and Green could divide things up I suppose. With Blue sort of allying with Green, and Violet and Indigo being left to their own shit.

But yea, definitely getting tired of all the other corps being in every almost every single GL story.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

That little girl with that rage cover was  cool looking, so how did the war end?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> so how did the war end?


It ended with
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hal getting kicked out of the Corps.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought of this while reading GL 67?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2011)

uhm....wasn't there other rammifications being threatened?  Like...the guardian beasts at the very least?


----------



## Thor (Jul 14, 2011)

The Guardians are idiots. How else would they have been saved?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> uhm....wasn't there other rammifications being threatened?  Like...the guardian beasts at the very least?


Why don't you just read and find out?


----------



## Thor (Jul 14, 2011)

I read it already. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think they fear Hal Jordan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, this was the thing that Atricitous was talking about in "Rage of the Red Lanterns" that turned them against Hal.


----------



## Z (Jul 15, 2011)

Umm how the hell did Hal manage to beat Krona like that? 

Whoop de doop just shoot him with my ring and he's dead. 

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea. It kinda shits all over that whole "Willpower exceeding ring limitations" thing...


----------



## Darth (Jul 15, 2011)

So for a guy who can't afford buying the comics, where would one go to read them on the internet? Or DL them?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea. It kinda shits all over that whole "Willpower exceeding ring limitations" thing...



Does it really though? Hal exceed the ring's programming. John exceed the ring's capabilities. Hal's situation is like trying to barrel through a locked door. John's situation is like trying to fill a 5 gallon water tank with 15 gallons of water.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 15, 2011)

Darth said:


> So for a guy who can't afford buying the comics, where would one go to read them on the internet? Or DL them?


Phase 1:
Phase 2: ???
Phase 3: Profit


----------



## Shadow (Jul 15, 2011)

Darth said:


> So for a guy who can't afford buying the comics, where would one go to read them on the internet? Or DL them?



You can go to bookstores and read comics (Barnes and Noble, Borders )

You can go to library and request Comics.

Why would anyone want to read comics on the internet?  Internet is for PORN


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Does it really though? Hal exceed the ring's programming. John exceed the ring's capabilities. Hal's situation is like trying to barrel through a locked door. John's situation is like trying to fill a 5 gallon water tank with 15 gallons of water.



I guess, but it's still willpower overriding the ring. You'd think he'd get a "attempt to attack guardian detected, ring powering down" like with the GLs who tried to kill pre-that decree that lets them kill.

Although obviously Hal Jordan does what he wants, *insert whatever* be damned.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

and look how that turned out


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I guess, but it's still willpower overriding the ring. You'd think he'd get a "attempt to attack guardian detected, ring powering down" like with the GLs who tried to kill pre-that decree that lets them kill.
> 
> Although obviously Hal Jordan does what he wants, *insert whatever* be damned.



Yeah, its a bit silly why that doesn't happen.

At the same time though, I think its also supposed to be a throw back to when Hal takes a full powered blast at Krona right before WotGL starts. The ring having a failsafe but no shut down explains why Hal couldn't even touch Krona but could attack him. And why Krona can just tank everything the GLs throw at him.

It also explains why the Corps rings didn't shut down when they attacked Ganthet. And why he survived the entire Corps blasting his blue behind. (besides having a plot shield)

*shrugs* The Guardians aren't exactly known for smart thinking anymore.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice new name for this thread. Doesn't it seem like they love giving Sinestro those full page I'm in a new suit spreads? Overall a very lazy end to a average story. The only thing that happen that was interesting was Sinestro is a GL for now. You would think they would at least kill some of the Guardians. To have the MOB in charge of the Police is pointless.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I guess, but it's still willpower overriding the ring. You'd think he'd get a "attempt to attack guardian detected, ring powering down" like with the GLs who tried to kill pre-that decree that lets them kill.
> 
> Although obviously Hal Jordan does what he wants, *insert whatever* be damned.



wouldve only disrupted the flow of the story, and be silly with no setup beforehand. the way it worked was fine. plus, again, that page with the laser through krona was amazing.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 15, 2011)

Really disappointed in the ending here. Not from any of the stuff which happened, but all the stuff that could have which didn't. This needed a double-sized issue to show off how awesome the entities were. Instead, we barely see what any of them can do. The idea and everything that happened felt somewhat epic... but it just didn't show it off. It built up to it well, but the end just didn't give us anything for the build it had. It squished it all in as quickly as it could.

I kind of wish that Blackest Night would have been this: Krona's return. At the very least, it would have gotten the page count it needed.

I'm okay with Hal putting enough willpower through to kill Krona. I always thought that the willpower limit was more like an imposed limit, something that the Guardians put on it to keep them from getting too powerful. I can't remember which comic it was, but a while back John Stewart recreated Xanshi out of energy briefly but his ring basically took over and shut it down.

It's still not a bad story. But it's sad that we didn't get a really, really epic ending.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

what are you talking about that ending was great.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 15, 2011)

Parallax said:


> what are you talking about that ending was great.



Hal being left on the side of the road is kind of good. But I suppose I'm talking about the last issue. I mean, we have all the entities fighting the entire GL Corps. We barely saw any of that, though.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah overall the arc wasn't that great.  But I sure did like that ending.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> wouldve only disrupted the flow of the story, and be silly with no setup beforehand. the way it worked was fine. plus, again, that page with the laser through krona was amazing.



No arguments on that last point. That page was indeed incredible. But I wouldn't mind some explanation for how Hal could kill a guardian if there were safeguards in the ring just for preventing that.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 15, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Really disappointed in the ending here. Not from any of the stuff which happened, but all the stuff that could have which didn't. This needed a double-sized issue to show off how awesome the entities were. Instead, we barely see what any of them can do. The idea and everything that happened felt somewhat epic... but it just didn't show it off. It built up to it well, but the end just didn't give us anything for the build it had. It squished it all in as quickly as it could.
> 
> I kind of wish that Blackest Night would have been this: Krona's return. At the very least, it would have gotten the page count it needed.
> 
> ...



I think the real problem when it comes to the entities is that the resolution in the GL vs Guardians fight was far too contrived, if not flat out far-fetched. A Guardian on his/her own power should obliterate a GL, no matter how good he is, but somehow the 4 were keeping them at bay, and even gave Kyle the time to release the New Guardians from the Book. They didn't present the menace that older versions of Parallax (from Rebirth, or SCW) did. A vibe of "oh, shit, we're not stopping this." As for the entities themselves, we know a little more about the Butcher and the Predator (I recall we saw a bit about the Hope entity, too, but my memory is hazy, seeing that those issues also gave us Flasharax, which I'm trying  to forget).

Nekron was a good villain and his revamp/power-up was nice, but much like this arc, BN started strong, with a genuine sense of menace, but later on collapsed under its own weight and really lacked a proper, or even good conclusion. At the end of the day, Geoff seems to be under the "Show must go on" mentality. He rarely takes a breather in between stories, much like he did for the best portion of this GL volume. He always planned ahead, but each story was standalone. Now, we get BN ending with us feeling as if it's a prelude to BD, and WotGLs ending as a prelude for GL # 1. It's tiring.

Geoff has given Hal some feats that don't make much sense if you think of it. This feat reminds me of the time where Hal used a yellow object (I don't recall what it was, exactly) during Secret Origin to save Sinestro from Atrocitus. Both times, the rings should literally not function, on yellow, and a Guardian, respectively. Hal's will could be (and is) immense, yet this isn't just a matter of will alone. Not to mention Krona dying from it seems like too much fuss over nothing. He took a major downgrade to make this story functional.

I like the way Geoff handles Thaal, I think he'll do good. He had promised a sequel to Secret Origin a while back (with retcons, uhh, sorry, "details" on Hal's visit on Korugar and his fallout with Sinestro), so on top of having Sinestro as a (temporary) star, we are bound to see more of him. Maybe this is also a tryout from Geoff to see if the character can support an on-going on his own. I'm rather baffled as to how Red Lanterns got one before the Sinestro Corps. But Milligan is a good writer so I'll give it a shot.

I just saw the October solicit for New Guardians. 

I'll wait for a more clear-cut picture of the New Guardians book, but with Fatality, it would have been perfect, albeit obvious. And Carol is too much of a Hal supporting player to be a regular in another book. Maybe she could do both? We'll see. I'm excited about the future of the GL books, mostly because, no matter how frustrating Geoff's book is, at times, and the drop in quality ever since Agent Orange (some would argue even before that, but I enjoyed it a great deal), it's still a lot better than your average product, and easily better than anything Tomasi does. I just can't stand the guy. Bedard has gained my trust due to his handling on Kyle, Sinestro, and John, though. The artwork in that book is also a bit on the Top Cow side, which I find striking and novel when it comes to such established characters, too.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> yeah overall the arc wasn't that great.  But I sure did like that ending.



The ending was okay, but I felt that it was too abrupt. I felt just like Sinestro going "wha-?!" at the end.

I guess it can't be helped, though, since it was just a regular sized issue. It does leave you anticipating the next book, though, which is great.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2011)

Good things about it

* More Sinestro
* Nice status quo change

Bad things about it
* Everything else


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

what are the sinestro corps gonna call themselves now?
Yellow Lanterns?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2011)

The Corps that was formally known as Sinestro


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

that is gonna make for one interesting oath


----------



## illmatic (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> what are the sinestro corps gonna call themselves now?
> *Yellow Lanterns*?



What else would they be called?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2011)

illmatic said:


> What else would they be called?




The Parallax Corps? Fear United? League of Yellow Pajamas?

The Weaponeer Corps.  Dude should fight Arkillo for leadership.


----------



## Thor (Jul 16, 2011)

ArKILLA corps.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> what are the sinestro corps gonna call themselves now?
> Yellow Lanterns?


Aside from the original Green, I think naming the armies (because that's what the essentially are) *insert color here* Lantern Corps, is pretty lame.

Star Sapphires - cool
The Indigo Tribe - cool
Agent Orange - he used to be cool
Sinestro Corps - 

Blue Lantens, Red Lanterns, Black Lanterns, White Lantens, and _Yellow Lanterns_.


----------



## Thor (Jul 16, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> Agent Orange - he used to be *cool*



I remember when Larfleeze was menacing and not a gag character.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, those where the good ol' days.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

he's better as a gag character


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2011)

No, he isnt.

When he was first introduced as this person having the power of an entire corps combined towering over Hal trying to get his ring i thought he was the best thing to happen to the GL stories in a long time.
Since then he has been reduced to writing letters to Santa :/


----------



## Shadow (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> what are the sinestro corps gonna call themselves now?
> Yellow Lanterns?



Might as well call themselves Asians right?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

Slice said:


> No, he isnt.
> 
> When he was first introduced as this person having the power of an entire corps combined towering over Hal trying to get his ring i thought he was the best thing to happen to the GL stories in a long time.
> Since then he has been reduced to writing letters to Santa :/



maybe and this probably is just me.

But I'm really sick and tired of ridiculously powerful villains who are evil for the sake of the story.  We have Parallax and all the other stupid entities for that.  I love the fact that he's so ridiculous and silly but also powerful.  I guess I just like the change of pace.


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2011)

While that could be true everyone now just uses him as the comic relief and punching bag - i hate that.
So what if we see his power levels to go up to 10000% in Blackest Night when he never uses it.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Really disappointed in the ending here. Not from any of the stuff which happened, but all the stuff that could have which didn't. This needed a double-sized issue to show off how awesome the entities were. Instead, we barely see what any of them can do. The idea and everything that happened felt somewhat epic... but it just didn't show it off. It built up to it well, but the end just didn't give us anything for the build it had. It squished it all in as quickly as it could.


yep      


Parallax said:


> what are you talking about that ending was great.



nope


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jul 17, 2011)

I do agree with you in the sense that
I still love Larfleeze, even if he is a goofball comic relief


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2011)

disliking the ending is the same thing as saying Hal is cooler than Sinestro


----------



## Slice (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought that maybe when the reset button hits the rainbow corps would be gone again, but then i remembered there will be this red lantern and new guardians book.

So if they stay i guess it will only be a matter of time untill Sinestro goes back into full on villain mode.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 17, 2011)

The issue Sinestro's face was just like 'WTF?' Awesome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't wait to see Soratik's rection.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Corpsman 1:* Well, you know... It's not like Hal Jordan was alone, Sinestro.
*Corpsman 2:* Yeah. What do you want us to do, make him kill a Guardian?


*Sinestro:* Precisely



Be Prepaaaaaaaaaaaared


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 18, 2011)

Sinestro becoming a GL actually has me interested in GL books again. I seriously hope this sticks.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2011)

My gl corps blackest night hc just arrived and a few things

MONGUL. AS YELLOW LANTERN CORPS GENERAL!!!

AND WHO WAS THE ONE LANTERN THAT SHOULD HAVE HAR A BLACK RING BUT DIDNT GET ONE?

ABIN SUR!!!!!!


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2011)

abin sur appeared with a black ring. i forget where


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

it was a GL issue


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2011)

OH YEAH oops my bad


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _GL Aftermath spoilers_ 



So its good to see that the Corps isn't just shaking off the latest event with no problems. Although I am curious to see how they're going to go from trying to execute Sinestro to working with him. 

And Vath seems to have magically grown new legs. Whats up with that? I was hoping for some awesome green light prosthetics.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 20, 2011)

His partner Isamot gave him his new legs since natu says his legs has regenerative capabilities.

I'm wondering more in fact as to WHY the guardians are going to let Sinestro keep the ring...........maybe become the Guardians personal bodyguard against Hal Jordan maybe?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 20, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: _GL Aftermath spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> So its good to see that the Corps isn't just shaking off the latest event with no problems. Although I am curious to see how they're going to go from trying to execute Sinestro to working with him.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Perhaps they form a Sinestro Revenge Squad!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 20, 2011)

And join up with the Sinestro Yellow ring revenge squad?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2011)

What if America did Harry Potter?
What if America did Harry Potter?

Pretty fantastic look at Johns and Green Lantern.



> Where this darkness has rarely if ever been allowed to go is right to the core, into the top-selling, most recognizable titles and their associated action figure sets and marketing campaigns and appearances on bestseller lists. Green Lantern #43, and all the rest that share its frenzied bloodlust, its meaningless gospel and sense that there is no way out, are fully intended as commercial objects: they are, in fact, the most wildly popular things American comics have to offer at the moment. What that says about the medium’s audience is open to interpretation, but I’m afraid I can’t see a way that it says anything good. And what it says about the superhero comics themselves, these stories of inhuman beings fighting for a simpler, lighter world, seems all too obvious. Though they win the battles like they always do, when it’s happening in Johns' comics they’ve already lost the war.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm already rolling my eyes. GEE THE PRELUDE TO BLACKEST NIGHT HAD A DARK, HORROR MOVIE LIKE PLOT? Clearly it must be analyzed to the point of absurdity so we can use it to make sweeping fox news style generalizations!

It's really making this massive deal out of over the top violence, but that was basically just in, what, his blackest night stuff and maybe SCW?  WotGL is hardly Invincible or Punisher.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2011)

You are missing the key point.

Invincible or Punisher don't sell anywhere near Green Lantern does.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2011)

That only indicates to me that GL's success doesn't really have anything to do with over the top violence.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 20, 2011)

It seemed to have less to do with the violence per say, more with the nihilism and emptiness of it all


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 20, 2011)

I like how the Guardians are shitting themselves over not just Hal, but potentially the entire corps.




Shadow said:


> *His partner Isamot gave him his new legs since natu says his legs has regenerative capabilities.*



So he's got lizard legs now? Thats silly in a awesome way. 

When did this happen, though? I'm pretty sure I didn't miss any GLC issues and I haven't heard of this before.



> I'm wondering more in fact as to WHY the guardians are going to let Sinestro keep the ring...........maybe become the Guardians personal bodyguard against Hal Jordan maybe?


There's also the question of how Sinestro got a ring. With no Mogo, the ring shouldn't have been able to seek out anyone, much less Sinestro. So there's clearly something fishy going on here.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

^

It happened during like the first Corps issue under the Brightest Day logo I think. They got in a fight about it until Sora broke them up.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2011)

It had to be GLC. I remember reading it too.

edit: joker beat me


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 20, 2011)

Huh. I guess I did miss an issue. I just remember it jumping from the last Blackest Night issue straight to the Alpha Lantern revolt arc.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Huh. I guess I did miss an issue. I just remember it jumping from the last Blackest Night issue straight to the Alpha Lantern revolt arc.



Yeah that happened the very next issue I think...the issue in question was like an aftermath issue...as it dealt with Sora and Kyle's relationship as well as Guy cleaning up his bar (I think he owned a bar)


----------



## Shadow (Jul 20, 2011)

Guy was very much absent on the past two weeks issue.  I am hoping they touch upon this on Emerald Knights.  

Also I was hoping that they would touch upon this New Guardians arc that they have been hinting upon.  I guess it will be touch upon Kyle's book.

Also Vath's lizard legs was shown on Aftermath if you look at the last two pages his legs only has two toes lol.  

I'm also kinda dissapointed that Vath and Isamot didn't have any badass panels on WOTGL as they did on Sinestro Corps war and BLackest Night.  I mean they have been kicking ass until WOTGL where they just became fodder for some reason.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I'm also kinda dissapointed that Vath and Isamot didn't have any badass panels on WOTGL as they did on Sinestro Corps war and BLackest Night.  I mean they have been kicking ass until WOTGL where they just became fodder for some reason.



This actually bothered me a lot. 

We go from Vath and Isamot gunning bitches down and slicing shit up left and right (respectively), to Isamot and Vath chilling on a rotating gun platform against hordes of black lanterns as well as Vath getting his legs blown off and regarding it like a flesh wound, to them being just fodder.

They're definitely my 2 favorite supporting lanterns, and I was kinda bummed out they weren't showcased more.

Although I love how everyone else is bitching about Sinestro being a GL, but you know with Vath and Isamot it was like:

"Hey bro, you thinking what I'm thinking?"
"That we should round up some other lanterns and just kill this bitch?"
"Fuck yea"


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

sinestro would embarrass vath and isamot


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2011)

Duh, hence the "other lanterns" part. And it doesn't matter whether or not they could actually do it, I just like that while everyone else was all whiny and confused, they were rounding up the "let's kill sinestro" squad.

But yea...Sinestro would take them to school, totally.


----------



## shit (Jul 21, 2011)

that'd be a nice arc/issue
if sinestro stays a green lantern, he definitely should take vath and isanot under his wing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2011)

shit said:


> that'd be a nice arc/issue
> if sinestro stays a green lantern, he definitely should take vath and isanot under his wing



I feel like that would just be Vath and Isamot trying to kill him repeatedly, failing miserably each time, but learning something new with each attempt.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 21, 2011)

Shit, GLC 47 is awesome. I can't believe I missed this. Kyle and Guy chewing out the Guardians? Check. Arisia punching a Guardian? Check.  Salaak giving the Guardians crap? Check. Bromance powers activated?



CHECKCHECKCHECK. 



Shadow said:


> I'm also kinda dissapointed that Vath and Isamot didn't have any badass panels on WOTGL as they did on Sinestro Corps war and BLackest Night.  I mean they have been kicking ass until WOTGL where they just became fodder for some reason.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> This actually bothered me a lot.
> 
> We go from Vath and Isamot gunning bitches down and slicing shit up left and right (respectively), to Isamot and Vath chilling on a rotating gun platform against hordes of black lanterns as well as Vath getting his legs blown off and regarding it like a flesh wound, to them being just fodder.



It couldn't be helped. The story required all GLs except the Earth 4 and Ganthet to be brainwashed. So the focus was only on the Earth 4 for this event. If the bad guys had been Krona and his shadow demon army or something instead, then we would have probably got some badass Corps moments, Vath and Isamot included.




Whip Whirlwind said:


> I feel like that would just be Vath and Isamot trying to kill him repeatedly, failing miserably each time, but learning something new with each attempt.


So basically the Sith method of training. Slowly taking the duo down the Dark Side. 

I kinda like that.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> So basically the Sith method of training. Slowly taking the duo down the Dark Side.
> 
> I kinda like that.



I personally thought of it more like Wile E. Coyote and Bugs Bunny. Or perhaps Pinky and the Brain.

*Vath and Isamot are parked behind an asteroid and watch Sinestro fly past*

"Gee, Vath, what are we going to do today?"

"Same thing we do every day, Isamot. TRY AND KILL SINESTRO."


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 21, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I personally thought of it more like Wile E. Coyote and Bugs Bunny. Or perhaps Pinky and the Brain.
> 
> *Vath and Isamot are parked behind an asteroid and watch Sinestro fly past*
> 
> ...



And now I want a Green Lantern version of Tiny Titans thats just like this.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> And now I want a Green Lantern version of Tiny Titans thats just like this.



Hey, I'd buy _Teen Lantern_. A high school full of different colored Lanterns, or maybe different schools for different Lanterns? That's such a bad concept that it comes full circle and is awesome again. Ganthet would obviously be the cool teacher, all the Guardians would be irritating douchebags, and damn if we don't need to beat the guys over at Sinestro Tech!

At the very least, I think it could support a book/cartoon longer than Gotham High.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 21, 2011)

That'd be pretty great, actually. Each colour could be a school. Ion and his buddies could be the mascots. Vath and Isamot would totally be football jocks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

Salak, when will you finally own a Guardian?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 21, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> That'd be pretty great, actually. Each colour could be a school. Ion and his buddies could be the mascots. Vath and Isamot would totally be football jocks.



Salaak would be teacher's pet, and Kilowog would be coach, obviously. Im guessing Hal would be QB? Guy would be that guy who's always getting into trouble, and Kyle's the easiest since he's already a total art ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

You know that would be a fun idea.


----------



## Thor (Jul 21, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Salak, when will you finally own a Guardian?



Never. He exists to be the guardians bitch.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 21, 2011)

So i stopped reading GL after blackest night. So is the war of teh green lantersn any good? And if so, which books should I start with?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2011)

Green Lantern has Doug Manke drawing it all the way through so it always looks absolutely perfect for Geoff Johns book.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2011)

WotGL isn't bad, just don't go into it expecting more than popcorn entertainment. It's not a story on the scale of Blackest Night but honestly, I liked it better.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2011)

> "You do see Hal in #1, and his life is terrible." said Johns
> 
> "He's been gone so long, he has no job, he's been evicted from his apartment, he doesnt even have a car"



ahahaha

and you guys weren't looking forward to GL


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

Hal the vagrant hobo lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 23, 2011)

God that sounds amazing.

I like Hal, but Im glad that there are consequences to him completely neglecting his normal life in favor of his GL life. Obviously when he's left with the life that he's been completely ignoring, it's going to suck.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 23, 2011)

> On Sinestro as Green Lantern: Johns said Sinestro will go up against the Sinestro Corps in the first arc of the new Green Lantern series. The second arc will reveal the secrets of the Indigo Tribe and their connection to Abin Sur. Johns referred to it as "the creepiest arc" they've done so far. The third arc will be about the very first Green Lantern predating the Manhunters, who will be yet another mistake the Guardians of the Universe made. Black Hand will also feature in the Indigo Tribe arc.
> 
> Read More:



One more past mistake the Guardians made.


> On Green Lantern Corps: Tomasi stated that the first arc will explore the pocket universe where the Green Lantern batteries are kept.
> 
> Read More:



This could be interesting since this hasn't been explored much


> On Green Lantern: New Guardians: Written by Tony Bedard with art by Tyler Kirkham, this title will feature Kyle Rayner and members of the other corps. Kyle was described as the "most emotional" Green Lantern, and members of the other Lantern Corps will all want him at the same time. The book will also explore Kyle's origin as a Green Lantern and why he was chosen to wear the ring.
> 
> Read More:


Being the most emotional sounds like a double-edged sword



> On the Emotional Entities: When asked what the emotional entities were up to after being freed in War of the Green Lanterns, Johns stated we'd eventually find out in Bedard's New Guardians book.
> 
> Read More:


Entities being given a rest



> On Johns's tenure: When asked how long he was going to stay on the book, Johns said that he has two to three more years of stories in his head, and might stay longer after that if he gets more ideas.
> 
> Read More:


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2011)

Johns is the best thing that happened to the GL Universe in a long time.

Also I've just received my Blackest Night HC and I just realized that you can combine an entity with another color lantern and you can actually harness that power.

For example Green + Parallax and Hal was able to destroy a Black Lantern.

Spectre was said to be a combination of Death and Rage.

So I'm really hoping that somebody touches upon this in a story arc because it would be really really REALLY cool.   Like Emerald Knight Guy Gardner + Butcher (Red Entity) will be just pure win.  Like spitting bullets all over again and vomiting red.  AWESOME


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

I would support Guy being a Red Lantern more if the ring didn't supposedly alter the wearer's biology for no fucking reason


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2011)

because when you're angry your blood boils


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

and when you're in love, you have butterflies in your chest
but I don't see sapphires vomiting butterflies


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)

The sapphires entity is called _The Predator_ and they give the impression of love scorned harpies more then angels of happiness & love.

The rings also control the one wearing just like a crush/infatuation would control or impair  a person's normal thinking


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2011)

> On Sinestro's state of mind: A fan asked if Sinestro gained the Green Lantern ring at the end of War of the Green Lanterns because of his compassion for Hal, who was about to die, or because Hal's proclamations about the importance of life touched him. Johns said that was an excellent question, and that he's still trying to figure it out himself from what Doug Mahnke drew.


I chuckled at this a bit

Mahnke is the man

also what do YOU think


----------



## Shadow (Jul 24, 2011)

Obviously the ring chose Sinestro because......


----------



## shit (Jul 24, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The sapphires entity is called _The Predator_ and they give the impression of love scorned harpies more then angels of happiness & love.
> 
> The rings also control the one wearing just like a crush/infatuation would control or impair  a person's normal thinking



a star sapphire, or any other ring bearer, can put on and take off a ring without it messing up their physiology tho
only with a red ring is it like a contamination


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Obviously the ring chose Sinestro because......



Damn.

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

shit said:


> a star sapphire, or any other ring bearer, can put on and take off a ring without it messing up their physiology tho
> only with a red ring is it like a contamination



its just one of those things that johns did to say something basic about an emotion through how the rings work. rage consumes you and leaves you with nothing left when its gone, UNLESS YOU HAVE HOPE! 

edit: thats kind of how all the powers work on some level, especially the newer ones. hope powers the green rings but cant do shit on their own, compassion = empathy, understanding how others feel, so they can use any of the other emotional powers, orange lets you collect things etc.


----------



## shit (Jul 26, 2011)

orange has an advantage???

oh wait, yeah I remember now, his ring collects like souls of the dead or something
been so long since that's been relevant


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2011)

speaking of GL how did they go from 

 to the smokey monster? I mean, it didnt look as bad as everyone said, but its like they started to animate it and then went 'this it too haaaaaaard, lets just keep these tentacles and the head we made and add smoke'

I watched a cam of GL lol


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 26, 2011)

I figured that they were too worried to not get his physical form in that they wanted a "believable" form for him other than the giant bug. I'd have rather they established him as someone who inhabits a person more often than not, and leave his physical form for another movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would have preferred the concept art bug over the evil space dirt. I mean, it's not like Green Lantern isn't centered around alien life forms.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2011)

whoa that's actually pretty scary

damn shame they didn't use it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 27, 2011)

A real goddamn shame.


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2011)

That concept art is great.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone else read the War of GL Aftermath? Really love how John Stewart is becoming the Most hated bad ass GL now.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

I love that so far during the GL issues has almost NO REGARD for Hal Jordan being kicked out.

Corps with Vath is like "Let's Kill Sinestro"

Guy Gardner Emerald Knights " Hal Who?"

Corps with Kyle "Jade let's break up"

Corps with John "NYAH You killed Mogo"

So The next time I want to see Hal Jordan..........I want him riding the subway or riding a bus.   Public Transportation bitch........it's how non-heroes roll.  No force field with self flight to carry you around.


----------



## shit (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd be cool never seeing Hal again


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2011)

That's the funniest part really is that Hal Jordan got beamed back to earth and everyone grumbled for a second but didn't think to go back to Earth to console Hal.  They just left him the fuck alone.

John is sitting on a planet grumbling to himself and saving a war with a newbie lantern.

Kyle is breaking up with Soranik and going planet wide with New Guardians

Guy Gardner is being BOSS like always on Emerald Knights.

So they literally forgot about Hal in a matter of seconds. LOL


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd just like to make a point of something:

Guy loses ring, goes on to be a successful superhero as well as an entrepreneur who has a successful bar in *midtown Manhattan*.

Hal loses ring, and he's bumming it.

I think this goes to show that Guy Gardner is not only a better Green Lantern, but better at life than Hal Jordan. Oh, and who has a college degree from the University of Michigan, as well as playing for the Wolverines when didn't suck ass? Well, _both_ Guy Gardner _and_ John Henry Irons.

This message has been brought to you by the "Guy Gardner: Simply Better Than You" Foundation. Because when your life sucks, it's probably because you aren't Guy Gardner.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2011)

Latest Corps issue. . . hmm.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 30, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'd just like to make a point of something:
> 
> Guy loses ring, goes on to be a successful superhero as well as an entrepreneur who has a successful bar in *midtown Manhattan*.
> 
> ...


Oh God, please, two years without Hal Jordan. *Please.*


I'll even _stop watching porn,_ if I can just get this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2011)

I want a co feature starring Hal Jordan attempting (and failing) to adjust to everyday life. Ever single story would end with a *womp womp* sound effect.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I want a co feature starring Hal Jordan attempting (and failing) to adjust to everyday life. Ever single story would end with a *womp womp* sound effect.



I'd rather he just slit his wrists on the first page of the new book.

then a caption box would say "Suddenly... _Sinestro!_" as the comic shifts focus to Sinestro fighting criminal scum with no after thought of Hal.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 1, 2011)

This thing was in the latest issue of GLC.


----------



## shit (Aug 1, 2011)

emerald warriors needs a focus

in glc, kyle got his mask knocked off during a fight, and amazingly I stopped hating his guts for the rest of the issue
get rid of that retarded mask for the love of god


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'd just like to make a point of something:
> 
> Guy loses ring, goes on to be a successful superhero as well as an entrepreneur who has a successful bar in *midtown Manhattan*.
> 
> ...



As Narrated by Hal Jordan himself on GL Blackest Night Issue 01


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 1, 2011)

shit said:


> emerald warriors needs a focus


It had a focus leading up to WotGL didnt it? Now it's story is kinda over and its just spinning its wheels until it ends and Tomasi goes back to GLC with Guy and John.

The last issue with Batman could be good though!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Meanwhile..........(In Super Friends voice over on Boomerang)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Meanwhile..........(In Super Friends voice over on Boomerang)


Repped cause you made me think of that "ooooooo wha wha oooo* sound effect during the sparkly transition scene from Super Friends.

I also lol'd.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Meanwhile..........(In Super Friends voice over on Boomerang)




That has to be one funniest things I seen this year hands down!
My only problem is all I here and see is that part from Family Guy.

Meanwhile inside Meg Griffins bra! LMAO!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Meanwhile..........(In Super Friends voice over on Boomerang)



As a person who watched the Super Friends, I read and heard the voice exactly as it was in my head.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Has WoTGLs Aftermath 2 come out yet? 

**EDIT*
nvm comes out tomorrow. Hope the art isn't as fugly as it was last time. Thanos Imperative guy (forgot his name) made Tyler Kirkham's look 10/10 in comparison. This is sad because I liked his art in TI.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 10, 2011)

I thought all of the bald Guardians were supposed to be women.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 10, 2011)

Meh art + meh story = WotGLs Aftermath 

**EDIT*
Well, tbh there wasn't much they could do with the story. So I'm not faulting it on that point, but the art... Why couldn't there be some consistency? The thing was only 2 issues long.


----------



## shit (Aug 10, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I thought all of the bald Guardians were supposed to be women.



how do you know they aren't


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2011)

Oan Guardians become even more douche as they gang up on Ganthlet.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2011)

Kyle turns into a bit of a redneck when intercepting the Sinestro hit squad.


----------



## shit (Aug 11, 2011)

kyle is a big time libbo demo tho


----------



## Slice (Aug 12, 2011)

Did not read "Aftermath" but i heard Kyle dumped Natu?

Why would he do that? Seriously... look at that woman!


----------



## illmatic (Aug 12, 2011)

She dumped him. 

All the GL's were sent back to their sectors except honor guards, staff, etc


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2011)

Scott Kolins is writing and drawing the final issue of GLC. Remember the last time he wrote and drew a story involving a character and a lantern corps ring? 

[IMG=Seven pointless issues of Solomon Grundy. This is, by far, the most awful comic to ever be written and drawn. I won't be falling for that again.]http://westfieldcomics.com/wow/art/large/JUL090220.jpg[/IMG]

Nope.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

Now they have the whole "NO HUMANS!" chant in the Corps now.

Why are Earthmen so special? No humans!

Eh.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

Just got ahold of the tpb emerald warriors....


So sodam and rl bleez is under control of zardor. Im hoping emerald warrior touches upon this as an arc because I do no not mind seeing bleez vs arisia sodam vs gardner and kilowog vs zardor. Should be a good fight


----------



## Thor (Aug 23, 2011)

Did they ever say what happened to Sodam after War of Green Lanterns?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2011)

Well Emerald Warriors actually ended with Zardor carrying Sodam and Bleez in a green force field.  So I'm assuming no.


Either way I hope they touch upon it soon as it would be weird to see Arisia doing Lantern patrolling knowing that Sodam is actually alive.  Also the fact that they left Daxam unfinished would be a good story also.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 24, 2011)

Poor Sodam. Suddenly forgotten.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2011)

good 

he sucked


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2011)

Funny how he was left out during the civil war.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 31, 2011)

Just finally read Aftermath Part 2 just wanted to point something out. Did anyone else noticed that Kyle used Basketball players for his constructs to clean up. DC is on this whole diversity kick with the reboot. You think they wouldn't have one of their characters use black guys as his personal clean up unit. It just stood out to me because I don't remember seeing Kyle do something like that before.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you are reading way, way too much into that.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 31, 2011)

via X-play


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 31, 2011)

TheWon said:


> Just finally read Aftermath Part 2 just wanted to point something out. Did anyone else noticed that Kyle used Basketball players for his constructs to clean up. DC is on this whole diversity kick with the reboot. You think they wouldn't have one of their characters use black guys as his personal clean up unit. It just stood out to me because I don't remember seeing Kyle do something like that before.



haven't read it, really? what was the writer thinking i wonder...


----------



## illmatic (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2011)

Uhhh Best Issue EVER.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 14, 2011)

Green Lantern #1 was incredibly entertaining. Between this and JL, Johns is making me like Hal again.

His "proposal" to Carol literally made me burst out laughing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 14, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Green Lantern #1 was incredibly entertaining. Between this and JL, Johns is making me like Hal again.
> 
> His "proposal" to Carol literally made me burst out laughing.



Agreed, really good first issue, i'm really liking how Hal's being portrayed now and making Sinestro a main character is a great idea.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 14, 2011)

Red Lanterns #1 

Its Dex-starr to the rescue.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 14, 2011)

Red Lanterns was good, but I don't see much of a future for it, at most i can see maybe two or three storyarcs before the writer runs out of ideas or the readers get bored with it.

Is this the first time we get a narrative from Atrocitus though?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

No I think there was that one stand alone GL issue


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah I think he narrated what happened to his sector and his rise to becoming red lantern.  Rage of the Red Lanterns issue or something.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 15, 2011)

Hal keeps getting owned on every book he's in.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Hal keeps getting owned on every book he's in.



Its been a long time coming honestly. He's been awesoming it up all over the place for a while now, he needed some humbling.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey we are changing the status quo

NEW GREEN LANTERN

FIRST ISSUE

HEY JORDAN WANT YOUR RING BACK

Everyone's face at that point


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Status quo will still be noticeably different 6 months from now when Hal has his ring back because he'll be working with Sinestro again.


----------



## Krypton (Sep 15, 2011)

We need more of Lobo's dog vs Atrocious cat.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Hey we are changing the status quo
> 
> NEW GREEN LANTERN
> 
> ...



Yea....

Hopefully it isn't as easy as "Go pick up my laundry then you'll get it back". I'm thinking it won't be. I mean Hal can get the ring back but that doesn't mean the guardians are going to let him be a GL again.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 15, 2011)

_
The epic adventure that set the stage for BLACKEST NIGHT is now available in a single trade paperback volume collecting GREEN LANTERN #21-25, GREEN LANTERN CORPS #14-19 and GREEN LANTERN: SINESTRO CORPS SPECIAL #1!

Sinestro – Hal Jordan's former mentor and archnemesis – has gathered an army of soldiers fueled by the fear they instill in others, consisting of Arkillo, Karu-Sil, the Cyborg-Superman, and more of the most terrifying villains the universe has ever seen! _


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

Make it an Absolute and now we're talking


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2011)

Red Lantern's art was funny.......typical Benes art

It was funny seeing Atrocitus as a 'psychologist' and he's there naked and has looks like he's been hitting the 'roids for a few years. And of course Bleez, typical Benes female


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 15, 2011)

typical benes female while puking blood really makes it for me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh and I really liked GL#1, John's best book in a good while


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah its like he figured out giving characters some actual personality is better than talking about their personalities with groan-worthy puns! 

JL too, and I'd even say he did character stuff pretty well in Flashpoint even though the plotting was pretty atrocious.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 16, 2011)

_To celebrate the relaunch of the DC Universe with 52 brand new #1 issues, IGN is doing an interview series with the creative teams behind this historic comics event. For the month of September, IGN Comics is your place to go behind the inner workings of these new books and find out what to expect from the new DCU._


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 17, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah its like he figured out giving characters some actual personality is better than talking about their personalities with groan-worthy puns!
> 
> JL too, and I'd even say he did character stuff pretty well in Flashpoint even though the plotting was pretty atrocious.



Im trying not to get hyped up, but I really hope this is a return for Geoff Johns. I miss his good writing.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2011)

He actually said somewhere he's taking a new approach to writing. So far so good.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2011)

Man another thing about that first issue it felt a lot like when Bendis works with Romita and doesn't give him the scenes in which he excels at.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2011)

There was a big ugly alien. I'm sure future issues will ramp it up too


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2011)

I am sure they will to just a small gripe about _this_ issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _
> The epic adventure that set the stage for BLACKEST NIGHT is now available in a single trade paperback volume collecting GREEN LANTERN #21-25, GREEN LANTERN CORPS #14-19 and GREEN LANTERN: SINESTRO CORPS SPECIAL #1!
> 
> Sinestro ? Hal Jordan's former mentor and archnemesis ? has gathered an army of soldiers fueled by the fear they instill in others, consisting of Arkillo, Karu-Sil, the Cyborg-Superman, and more of the most terrifying villains the universe has ever seen! _





Parallax said:


> Make it an Absolute and now we're talking



The heck?

Why not an Absolute? It would have made sales. SCW is still one of the best storylines of the 2000s.

Don't know why DC is not making it an Absolute. Hopefully, they'll change their minds. They did it with the Compleat/Absolute Death.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Hey we are changing the status quo
> 
> NEW GREEN LANTERN
> 
> ...


I was just about to read this. FTGE.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2011)

Has Guy always been from Baltimore? Or at least, im assuming he's from baltimore judging from his teams (why else would you root for the orioles?).

Either way, still awesome.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 21, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Has Guy always been from Baltimore? Or at least, im assuming he's from baltimore judging from his teams (why else would you root for the orioles?).
> 
> Either way, still awesome.



Yes. He went to the University of Michigan, but he's always been from Baltimore. And since you mention his "teams", I'll bring this up here instead of making the "Continuity Errors That Make Characters Inadvertently Awesome" thread:

In Infinite Crisis, Hal mentions that Guy bought season tickets to the Yankees, right above the dugout. However, when Peter Tomasi started writing him, it became obvious that he was more of an Orioles fan. How do you reconcile this?

Only by making Guy Gardner the most awesome superfan alive.

You see, Guy doesn't go to Orioles games to root for them. He finds it more helpful to _continually heckle the Yankees_. Every game, he puts on his Cal Ripken, Jr jersey and ruthlessly yells at any Yankee who hears him. He feels that this is a far more active and helpful to the Orioles than just going to see their games.

I'd like to believe that he's one of those "famous fans" whose actions gets him noticed by the New York sports community. I'd also like to believe that John had to hold him back so that he didn't get in a fight with Jason Giambi back in 2008.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 21, 2011)

“Kyle Rayner of Earth, you have been chosen.”

– A Guardian of Oa in GREEN LANTERN: NEW GUARDIANS #1


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Yes. He went to the University of Michigan, but he's always been from Baltimore. And since you mention his "teams", I'll bring this up here instead of making the "Continuity Errors That Make Characters Inadvertently Awesome" thread:
> 
> In Infinite Crisis, Hal mentions that Guy bought season tickets to the Yankees, right above the dugout. However, when Peter Tomasi started writing him, it became obvious that he was more of an Orioles fan. How do you reconcile this?
> 
> ...



I'm okay with this.

And really, one of the funniest things about the orioles is that they're incredibly terrible bad yet they can still beat the yankess fairly often.

That, and Guy really would like the ravens. A team known for their hard hitting defense sounds right up his alley.

@illmatic,

Hmm, art looks pretty good.


----------



## Glued (Sep 25, 2011)

illmatic said:


> ?Kyle Rayner of Earth, you have been chosen.?
> 
> ? A Guardian of Oa in GREEN LANTERN: NEW GUARDIANS #1



truly the greatest lantern of all.


----------



## mali (Sep 25, 2011)

Sionestro in GL #1, talk about timing


----------



## illmatic (Oct 1, 2011)

The next chapter of Peter Milligan and Ed Benes exploration of the DCU's rage-filled Lantern Corps hits Wednesday, October 5.


----------



## Glued (Oct 1, 2011)

illmatic said:


> The next chapter of Peter Milligan and Ed Benes exploration of the DCU's rage-filled Lantern Corps hits Wednesday, October 5.



So much rage, so much anger, so much hatred.

Beautiful.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

So Atrocitus needs a partner? The heck?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 8, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So Atrocitus needs a partner? The heck?



it's obviously going to be Bleeze, but imagine if he chose Dexter


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2011)

I kind of like Red Lanterns. It's not fantastic, but Milligan seems to be doing a lot with the concept of Rage and where to go after the object of that Rage is gone. I'm actually glad Atrocious has an existential crisis, as it makes his character more interesting.

I'm also glad that it's Milligan writing the character and not Johns, because I think that Johns was going to give him more and more a "heartwarming" background and life before it got taken away from him. I want him to be alien and weird and to not have a traditional fucking life as I know it.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 11, 2011)

_This is a look at the art from 'Green Lantern' #2 set for release Oct 12

'Green Lantern' #1 was released in September as part of DC Comics "New 52" a massive relaunch of all its comic book titles. In the first issue, Hal Jordan was no longer a member of the Green Lantern Corps, hut his arch-nemesis Sinestro, now back to sporting green instead of yellow, continued his nefarious plans. _


----------



## illmatic (Oct 11, 2011)

GREEN LANTERN #1 	$2.99 	DC 	*141,682*
	GREEN LANTERN NEW GUARDIANS #1 	$2.99 	DC 	*84,033*
GREEN LANTERN CORPS #1 [*] 	$2.99 	DC 	*74,769*
RED LANTERNS #1 [*] 	$2.99 	DC 	*66,546*


----------



## Shadow (Oct 12, 2011)

Man Number 2 was just pure BOSS.  Fucking Sinestro showing Hal how the ring really works after all these years was just plain BOSS.   Hal was acting like a pimp saving that girl.  Meanwhile Sinestro saves the entire bridge and its occupants and the bridge and manhandles that Yellow Ring Bastard.  

What Hal Jordan needs to do in this book is use his green ring and start taking notes.  G O A T is back.


----------



## MB99 (Oct 13, 2011)

Final cover to Green Lantern Corps 2 from Alex Garner's Deviantart:



Green Lantern Corps vs Space Samurai, this is going to be awesome!


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2011)

*[NYCC 2011]* Green Lantern Panel Digs Into The Corps, Announces 'Robot Chicken' DC Special




> The architects of the destiny of DC Comics' Emerald Warrior were all on hand today for a panel that filled in fans on what to expect from the Green Lantern line of comics over the coming months. Present were moderator and SVP Sales Bob Wayne, editor Brian Cunningham, Green Lantern writer/Chief Creative Officer Geoff Johns, Green Lantern Corps writer Peter J. Tomasi and Green Lantern: New Guardians writer Tony Bedard. Click below the jump for more information on the future of the White Entity and the white power ring, upcoming crossovers, the length of Kyle Rayner's tenure as a Green Lantern, the relationship between Hal Jordan nd Sinestro, the villains in the current Green Lantern Corps arc and a surprise announcement regarding Robot Chicken and DC Comics.
> 
> Read More:


----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)

Kyle is now a Uber Lantern.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 26, 2011)

The only reason I'm interested in new guardians is Kyle might actually stick it to the guardians. Can't help but think Hal had the right idea the last time he murdered them all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> The only reason I'm interested in new guardians is Kyle might actually stick it to the guardians. Can't help but think Hal had the right idea the last time he murdered them all.



He kind of has to at this point. I mean, there's no way he'll take what happened lying down.

If he does its extremely out of character.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a really nitpicky question.

Has it ever been explained why the Yellow rings don't really fall in suit with the other groups at all?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2011)

you mean because all the members are people inspire fear instead of feel it?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah it seems like something that would have someone ask that question at a con because the other 7 groups are all the other way around and Yellow is the odd one out.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 31, 2011)

There was an implication more recently, like in WotGL that the ring does make you feel fear, but I think its just cus they were created before the others were.


----------



## Id (Oct 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> The only reason I'm interested in new guardians is Kyle might actually stick it to the guardians. Can't help but think Hal had the right idea the last time he murdered them all.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

GREEN LANTERN #2 *142,344*
GREEN LANTERN NEW GUARDIANS #2 *71,713*
GREEN LANTERN CORPS #2 [*] *70,651*
RED LANTERNS #2 [*] *66,747*


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

> This week’s exclusive preview is of Green Lantern #3, by none other than our favorite Aquaman defender, Geoff Johns.
> 
> Geoff is the man who took Green Lantern from a largely sidelined character and single-handedly turned him into one of DC’s biggest titles – big enough to get his own blockbuster movie, even before more recognizable heroes like Wonder Woman, for crying out loud – largely thanks to the epic scope of his stories.
> 
> I mean, who wants to see Green Lantern foiling bank robberies on Earth when he could be indulging in all-out space war with armies of different lantern corps? Well, our friend Barry, who’s very passionate about such things, actually, but fuck him, he’s an idiot.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 7, 2011)

Just ditch Hal, Sinestro. Not that I really dislike Hal I just really like sad sap Hal.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 9, 2011)

That Sinestro Laugh :lolz

I haven't laughed this hard in a while!! Ahahahahahaahaaa

I should scan this and post it lol


----------



## illmatic (Nov 10, 2011)

> Written by PETER J. TOMASI; Art by GERALDO BORGES and SCOTT HANNA; Cover by ALEX GARNER
> 
> Things go from bad to worse as Guy Gardner and John Stewart’s squad of Green Lanterns is vastly outnumbered by the Intruders, a force that knows how to neutralize any green ring’s power. And these invaders have made it abundantly clear: this is personal.
> 
> On Sale November 16, 2011


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 10, 2011)

Sinestro laughing is so much win.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2011)

Guardians are fucking dicks but brilliant karma houdinis.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 23, 2011)

Larfleeze vs the Guardians next issue of GL: New Guardians.

Power corrupts and Uber Lantern Kyle was heading towards being the next mad guardian till he couldn't keep it together.


----------



## Id (Nov 25, 2011)

You would think that after overcoming Oblivion, and Parallax. And coping with the energies of the Central Battery, and Ion Force....Kyle would have an angle with dealing massive powers. 

You would think.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2011)

Id said:


> You would think that after overcoming Oblivion, and Parallax. And coping with the energies of the Central Battery, and Ion Force....Kyle would have an angle with dealing massive powers.
> 
> You would think.


Magic of the reboot, baby!


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 25, 2011)

or you know, he just cant control that. there's not really any reason to assume he could


----------



## illmatic (Nov 25, 2011)

The Guardians did say kyle was special for a human calling him 'no ordinary human' or something.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 5, 2011)

THE SECRET OF THE INDIGO TRIBE IS REVEALED

_



“Tor lorek san, bor nakka mur,
Natromo faan tornek wot ur.
Ter Lantern ker lo Abin Sur,
Taan lek lek nok–Formorrow Sur!”
-Oath of the Indigo Tribe


Not much is known about the mysterious Indigo Tribe; even their oath is all but impenetrable to anyone not of their numbers. But the upcoming storyline of GREEN LANTERN will explore their secrets, revealing shocking truths that will shake the foundations of the entire Lantern universe.

Wielding the light of Compassion, the reclusive Indigo Tribe will be the focus of an ongoing story which begins with GREEN LANTERN #7 – written by fan-favorite, critically acclaimed author Geoff Johns and illustrated by artists Doug Mahnke and Christian Alamy.

In “The Secret of the Indigo Tribe,” the uneasy alliance of Hal Jordan and Sinestro continues, as they are taken to the Indigo homeworld to uncover the truths behind a heinous crime. But what crime could keep this unlikely duo together, driving them to investigate a corps ostensibly dedicated to the spread of goodwill throughout the galaxy? And what dark secrets will Hal and Sinestro discover out in the unknown reaches of deep space?
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 6, 2011)

Eh. I think they should have explored all this about the other corps before Blacknest Night. Then maybe it would be only 'bad' instead of what it currently is


----------



## illmatic (Dec 9, 2011)

*'Green Lantern' #4: Sneak Peek*


EW exclusive! Get your first look at the cover and six pages from the Dec. 14 issue: ''Sinestro: Part Four''! (Use your cursor as a magnifier for a closer look.)


----------



## illmatic (Dec 12, 2011)

GREEN LANTERN #3 $2.99 DC *122,644* 
GREEN LANTERN NEW GUARDIANS #3 $2.99 DC *59,774* 
GREEN LANTERN CORPS #3 [*]$2.99 DC *58,854*
RED LANTERNS #3 [*] $2.99 DC *54,741*


----------



## Id (Dec 14, 2011)

GREEN LANTERN is leading the pack in terms of quality, from the rest of the titles. 

Fuck you Guradians. My name is Thaal bitch, and I can make it rain with hundreds of GL rings. Hal go fetch me a beer.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2011)

Sinestro is more like a proto-Guardian than an elite GL. My God the OBD is gonna be interesting to see.


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2011)

One of my favorite lines in the entire reboot.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 23, 2011)

Geoff Johns talks Sinestro in Green Lantern


----------



## Shadow (Dec 26, 2011)

I LOL'd so hard at this picture.

Hal Jordan:  Sinestro UGHH

Sinestro: Whaaaghhht

Hal Jordan: Let's put our penises together and maybe something "green" will happen and break us out of these chains.

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## illmatic (Jan 9, 2012)

*Preview*: Green Lantern #5 - 

The conclusion to Sinestro and Hal Jordan’s invasion of the planet Korugar! Can these two enemies cooperate long enough to liberate the world from the tyranny of the Sinestro Corps?


----------



## illmatic (Jan 11, 2012)

GREEN LANTERN #4 $2.99 DC *104,199* 
GREEN LANTERN NEW GUARDIANS #4 $2.99 DC *53,305* 
GREEN LANTERN CORPS #4 [*] $2.99 DC *51,462* 
RED LANTERNS #4 [*] $2.99 DC *45,244*


----------



## TheWon (Jan 12, 2012)

Stop reading DC comics after they decided to reboot everything. I heard GL is still pretty good though. Glad to see it's still on it's like 5 to 7 year run of being the best DC book out there.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 12, 2012)

its better than it was preboot really. though I wouldn't have called it DC's best book.


----------



## TheWon (Jan 13, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> its better than it was preboot really. though I wouldn't have called it DC's best book.



 Well besides having Batman in the title. I been reading and collecting since the last arc with Kyle. The whole Jade cheating Major Force kills his mom stuff to now. It's been the most interesting with out being Batman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2012)

I guess the GL titles are losing steam. No one's talking about them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

Well Green Lantern is pretty good, but most of the discussion is in the reboot thread.

GLC and New Guardians are both just meh for me. They should have kept the Guy/Kyle dynamic in GLC and then made a new title for John Stewart and his GL Expendables to be all soldiery.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 26, 2012)

the main GL title is actually better than it was pre-flashpoint M0.

edit: which is something i said on this same page 2 months ago I guess!

I like the partnering of Guy and John, GLC's first issue did a good job showing how they could be fun  to read together. But whatever they're doing in the book now doesn't interest me for whatever reason.

Kyle's book has been kinda boring from the start. Also, its got an overdose of rainbow corps nonsense, not great art, and... Kyle... my least favorite human lantern.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2012)

For me it's just that everything post Guy/Kyle GLC has been downhill, and it's not just the lack of Gleason.

But yeah New Guardians is extremely unnecessary, but DC felt they needed a rainbow book and knew Kyle needed a book so they tried (and failed) to kill 2 birds with one stone.

EDIT: @ M0, the dudes in a recent arc of GLC seriously are the GL expendables. It's not even subtle.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 29, 2012)

I've actually been liking all the GL titles, some more than other.
I like how the main Green Lantern title is focusing on the Hal Jordan/ Sinestro team-up and hope Johns makes the Sinestro: Secret origins he has promised for so long, i like Red Lanterns but right now it's more of a guilty pleasure.

I sincerelly prefer New guardians to corps, while now New Guardians is draging a little too much, i didn't really like the first storyline of Green Lantern Corps but the last issue was great, hope the next ones are like that.


----------

